# Sticky  Steep and Cheap



## killclimbz

ARRRRRGH!!! Freakin' sac. There are Neve Strap crampons on right now!!! Grrrr, I need a pair of these for springtime descents. Climbing up couloirs and crap. But dammit! I just bought those stupid bindings!! Must...resist...urge...to...buy.


----------



## boarderaholic

Do it do it do it do it!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Here's another one, except this one goes with each product for like 5 minutes or less not until they run out.

GearEngine.com


----------



## killclimbz

Actually sac swaps out items frequently during the day now. It is no longer one item a day. It also looks like Gearegine is owned by backcountry.com too anyway.

*edit* Nice find btw Shay!


----------



## killclimbz

Oh jesus, I might take that back. Holy crap that site could become addicting!!!


----------



## kimchijajonshim

killclimbz said:


> Oh jesus, I might take that back. Holy crap that site could become addicting!!!


You think so? I've yet to see a screaming deal that I just couldn't pass up on Gear Engine. Although mostly I've just had it on and checked it a few times every hour, rather than checking it every time a new item comes up. I was addicted to Gear Trade for a while, before most of the snowboarding related deals ran out.


----------



## killclimbz

Not a fan of Burton but Whiskey Militiahas Burton Customs up right now. Get 'em if ya want 'em...


----------



## Guest

Shayboarder said:


> Here's another one, except this one goes with each product for like 5 minutes or less not until they run out.
> 
> GearEngine.com


i thought of buying gear off of here, but its used gear and it doesnt show a exact picture of what kind of condition is it in.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

The only thing that bothers me about Steep & Cheap is they only ship UPS to Canada, Lord Thunderin' Jesus!


----------



## killclimbz

'Ol carvingrimdog seems to have it figured out for Canadian purchases. You should chat with him whenever sb.com comes back. In the US it's only like a buck more to go ups vs usps. You get a tracking number and ability to make sure you stuff is delivered with ups so generally I go with them for the $1.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

killclimbz said:


> 'Ol carvingrimdog seems to have it figured out for Canadian purchases. You should chat with him whenever sb.com comes back. In the US it's only like a buck more to go ups vs usps. You get a tracking number and ability to make sure you stuff is delivered with ups so generally I go with them for the $1.


The shipping cost with UPS is OK. What kills Canadians with having things delivered via UPS or FedEx are the near criminal brokerage fees. These brokerage fees nearly double the cost of the original item making a deal seem more like a soaking. For example, I bought a Tierney Rides board from the US some time ago. The board was sent FedEx. The brokerage fees alone on the board was $70 not to mention the duties, taxes, handling fees etc. I had originally thought I got a good deal on the board; in the end, I paid more than MFSP on it. Lessons learned. Now I won't buy anything from the States unless it is sent via USPS because they deliver at the border to Canada Post, which in turn only charge around $5 for the actual brokerage fees. I sent Steep & Cheap an email asking if they would send USPS (even if I paid extra for tracking and insurance) and they flat out refused, even after explaining the brokerage delimna. So it is really unfortunate!


----------



## boarderaholic

Eugh. I hear ya on that. A $40 book my bro bought from Amazon.com turned in an $80 adventure via UPS. *shudder*


----------



## Slaughterhouse

boarderaholic said:


> Eugh. I hear ya on that. A $40 book my bro bought from Amazon.com turned in an $80 adventure via UPS. *shudder*


Wow! Where is the justification?!!


----------



## boarderaholic

Slaughterhouse said:


> Wow! Where is the justification?!!


Customs fees, brokerage fees, border fees...and a whole pile of other stuff that probably shouldn't even have been charged.


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, that sucks. Like I said, carvingrimdog seems to have it figured. Not sure exactly what he does, but he's quite happy with it.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

A good example of why I use USPS for shipping to Canada: I just recently bought a brand new Gnu Riders Choice for $280 US (that included $35 US shipping and handling via USPS). Converted to Canadian dollars it worked out to $302 Cdn. I had to pay $12 Cdn at the post office. I was afraid that they were originally going to send it through FedEx which would have nearly doubled the cost of the board and I would have only recieved it a few days earlier.


----------



## alaric

Slaughter, do you have any good friends in the states? I'm not sure this would be any less expensive, but you could ask them to order the product, have it shipped to them, then have them ship it to you via USPS/Cananda Post. I know it'll tack on more shipping fee's, but I doubt it would be +$70. Just a thought.

Back on track. I love sac. They save me lots of money =P


----------



## T.J.

i havnt seen anything good on sac in ages! its always womens clothes


----------



## Slaughterhouse

alaric said:


> Slaughter, do you have any good friends in the states? I'm not sure this would be any less expensive, but you could ask them to order the product, have it shipped to them, then have them ship it to you via USPS/Cananda Post. I know it'll tack on more shipping fee's, but I doubt it would be +$70. Just a thought.
> 
> Back on track. I love sac. They save me lots of money =P


I've lived in Canada all my life and have actually ventured out of these borders for the first time this summer (Washington State: Omak, Wenatchee (sp?), Brewster). Granted, not far, but still quite an eye opener of how different our cultures actually are (99% of what I perceived to be American culture I gleaned off various media (television, magazines, etc). Ok, off track there momentarily, but to summarize I don't "know" any Americans (save the ones we communicate to in various forums, etc). Regardless, I would not want to put the burden on a friend to purchase something on my behalf, or else I'd have a ton of Vegemite from some of my Aussie friends, lol. Good idea though, thanks!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

burton backpack up now


----------



## killclimbz

No it doesn't.


----------



## alaric

Slaughterhouse said:


> I've lived in Canada all my life and have actually ventured out of these borders for the first time this summer (Washington State: Omak, Wenatchee (sp?), Brewster). Granted, not far, but still quite an eye opener of how different our cultures actually are (99% of what I perceived to be American culture I gleaned off various media (television, magazines, etc). Ok, off track there momentarily, but to summarize I don't "know" any Americans (save the ones we communicate to in various forums, etc). Regardless, I would not want to put the burden on a friend to purchase something on my behalf, or else I'd have a ton of Vegemite from some of my Aussie friends, lol. Good idea though, thanks!


No problem! I'm just tryin to help 

An oakley polo up now... how about some new mittens sac? I need mittens!


----------



## T.J.

nice DC hoodie on Whiskeymilitia for $18. just picked one up in gray...


----------



## Guest

God I love SNC and I hate it. I have their desktop alert installed and most times it's good. Yesterday however they were selling some pink baby Ts and coworked walked over while it popped the alert. He was like "Why do you have alerts set up for the sales of womens tank tops???"


----------



## Slaughterhouse

anthonybsd said:


> God I love SNC and I hate it. I have their desktop alert installed and most times it's good. Yesterday however they were selling some pink baby Ts and coworked walked over while it popped the alert. He was like "Why do you have alerts set up for the sales of womens tank tops???"


The worst part is the more you try and explain it to them, the more they are likely to not believe you, lol :laugh:


----------



## kimchijajonshim

SPX 90s up now. If I didn't have WAAAAY too many pairs of bindings at the moment, I might jump on these.


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> quite an eye opener of how different our cultures actually are (99% of what I perceived to be American culture I gleaned off various media (television, magazines, etc).


not to take this off topic, but i'm interested in the difference that you perceived?!


----------



## boarderaholic

Right, now I remember why I DON'T have a credit card.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

N~R~G said:


> not to take this off topic, but I'm interested in the difference that you perceived?!


It's hard to even know where to begin as there are so many, but lets try a few:

Beer can be bought pretty much anywhere in the US. Gas stations, stores, corner shops, you name it. I thought Alberta had really lax liquor laws, such as being able to buy liquor in a separate annex of a grocery store unlike a provincial run LCB outlet.
Not seeing things in French. In Alberta we totally ignore the French "side" of our products but oddly enough we were conscious of it not being on your packaging.
Energy drinks galore. Wow, I mean...you guys have A LOT of energy drinks. Even a Clamato juice energy drink (which was totally awesome), weird energy Pepsi, and Envigas. Here, all our energy drinks taste like Redbulls with the exception of Jolt colas.
You have a very large Latin community (Mexican?) which is really weird to see. We drove into this one town called Brewster, Washington and noticed there were no signs in English. Not one. We stopped at a gas station to grab a drink, noticed everyone was speaking Spanish in the store and were giving us odd looks, like we did not belong there. We found this absolutely fascinating as there is nothing like this back in Alberta. When we stopped in Omak, several people asked us what was going through our heads stopping in Brewster. So this was our first dose of intentional cultural segregation (with the exception of Indian reserves and Hutterite colonies, of course).
I am still trying to wrap my head around American liquor laws. We figured that we would stay in Wenatchee for the day and have a good piss-up. So we went into a store with Spanish signage all over it and were quite impressed with seeing your beer beside the baby diapers, lol. Anyways, there were a lot of different brands to be had, mostly American and the odd case of import Canadian beer like Kokanee and Molson. Wanting to try something new, we asked the fellows working by the beer cooler what beer they would recommend. Their choice was Modello and so we bought a case for $10 (Wow, your beer is cheap!!!!! In Canada, my trunk AND backseat would be loaded to the nuts with beer at $10). So, we got back to the hotel room and noticed that the alcohol percentages were not labeled on the cans. This bothered us somewhat, but we drank anyways. Not so much of a buzz after drinking the case which has never happened to me before so I was upset with the fact that while the beer was cheap, it was very expensive near-beer. We were relieved to find that you had microbeers with labeled percentages and were certainly pleased with the taste and effects as such. So why do most beers not have percentage labels on them, but after a certain percentage, they do? Some law? Canadian beers use percentage points as a sales gimmick, some beers hitting 12% alcohol. So we have grown accustomed to checking alcohol content on our cans and bottles. Weird, eh?
Dialects and mannerisms. Canadians defuse confrontations (ie accidentally bumping into someone or leaving a shopping cart in the way for example) so we are inclined to apologize and accommodate the situation. Here is an example: A Canadian bumps into another in a shopping center. A sincere apology is given which is then followed up with either another apology, or confirmation that the apology has been sincerely accepted, like "Oh, that's alright, my fault!". Both parties leave without any negative feelings. This applies even if the other person was the one that caused the initial incident; you just apologize. It is something culturally wired in us (not EVERYONE is like that, but you really stand out if your rude). In the States, If I bumped into someone or vice versa, I would sincerely apologize but I was always replied to with a lazy "Mmmmhmmmm...." (Wow, even if they caused it!!). Perhaps this is part of a local dialect (like how we can tend to accentuate with "Eh" to stress a point) but we were just horrified at what seemed quite rude. You just never hear that up here used like that. This may sound odd, but that was the absolute hardest thing to adjust to; the "mmmmhmmm". 
Going into stores while the clerks are on the phones only to have them ignore you and continue talking. This was all so amazingly odd! One guy talked on the phone for almost 20 minutes while I stood in front of him. This seemed "normal" I guess? 
Adjusting to the way your currency looks was kind of hard because it all looks the same at a quick glance. I think the lady at Starbucks must have figured I got off the short bus as I was just staring at the wad of bills in my hand, lol!
Fuel is dirt cheap! I actually filled my car with $20!!!! (compared to $45 in Canada).
Getting ID'd for liquor was a blast, lol!
Your skate and snowboard shops are REALLY great!
Walmart carries a pill called Alieve, one of the most awesome painkillers I've taken. Sadly, they do not sell them in Canada, so I bought 8 bottles of this amazing stuff! 
Food portions are HUUUUGGGE!!!! We went to Kentucky Fried Chicken and this is what your restaurants have that ours do not: mashed potatoes, fry wedges, beans, biscuits (more on that next) and this weird "bowl" concoction that had all of the above thrown in with gravy all over it. We bought a family meal, and while in Canada we would receive one bag, in the States we received three. I felt like we had left a grocery store. The chicken peices were so big portions had to be held with BOTH hands. That was a BIG F_CKING CHICKEN!!! I mean...they were HUGE peices! Awesome value but we suffered dearly for it later as it was so high in fat content (washing down greasy chicken with American microbrews makes for a story not meant to be repeated). You have very large food portions down there!

I could go on and on about good and bad things but this post turned out much longer than it should have already. Don't think I'm slamming the States here, I'm just looking at the situation as a foreigner with likely equally odd cultural habits. To just poke my head into a couple of towns even some Americans have probably never heard of, certainly does not qualify me to say that this what all America is like, but it was noticeably different to a degree that I truly felt like an outsider there. Yet, I found that when I got back to Canada and the experiences settled in, I wanted to go back and see more of it. I'm thinking Montana next and this time I know which beer to buy, lol!


----------



## killclimbz

Slaughterhouse said:


> It's hard to even know where to begin as there are so many, but lets try a few:
> 
> Beer can be bought pretty much anywhere in the US. Gas stations, stores, corner shops, you name it. I thought Alberta had really lax liquor laws, such as being able to buy liquor in a separate annex of a grocery store unlike a provincial run LCB outlet.


Not in every state. In Colorado you can only buy 3.2 beer in grocery stores. It sucks. The real stuff is only at liquor stores. Liqour stores are closed on Sundays. Though you can still go to the bar. While Modelo is not the strongest (Mexican) beer, I am surprised you found it that week. I wonder if it was the victim of some sort of 3.2 thing. I have no idea what Washington Liquor laws are. Even worse liquor laws are in Utah. 'nuf said about that.


Slaughterhouse said:


> Not seeing things in French. In Alberta we totally ignore the French "side" of our products but oddly enough we were conscious of it not being on your packaging.


That's cause we have Mexicans!


Slaughterhouse said:


> Energy drinks galore. Wow, I mean...you guys have A LOT of energy drinks. Even a Clamato juice energy drink (which was totally awesome), weird energy Pepsi, and Envigas. Here, all our energy drinks taste like Redbulls with the exception of Jolt colas.


No kidding. It's out of hand.


Slaughterhouse said:


> You have a very large Latin community (Mexican?) which is really weird to see. We drove into this one town called Brewster, Washington and noticed there were no signs in English. Not one. We stopped at a gas station to grab a drink, noticed everyone was speaking Spanish in the store and were giving us odd looks, like we did not belong there. We found this absolutely fascinating as there is nothing like this back in Alberta. When we stopped in Omak, several people asked us what was going through our heads stopping in Brewster. So this was our first dose of intentional cultural segregation (with the exception of Indian reserves and Hutterite colonies, of course).


Generally the populations are not segregated like that. I live around plenty of latinos. Yeah mostly from Mexico. Of course there are towns that are mostly spanish speaking. Sounds like you found one. It's funny, often time there is no real reason for one commmunity to be predominantly of one race other than they are of that race. So be it. 


Slaughterhouse said:


> I am still trying to wrap my head around American liquor laws. We figured that we would stay in Wenatchee for the day and have a good piss-up. So we went into a store with Spanish signage all over it and were quite impressed with seeing your beer beside the baby diapers, lol. Anyways, there were a lot of different brands to be had, mostly American and the odd case of import Canadian beer like Kokanee and Molson. Wanting to try something new, we asked the fellows working by the beer cooler what beer they would recommend. Their choice was Modello and so we bought a case for $10 (Wow, your beer is cheap!!!!! In Canada, my trunk AND backseat would be loaded to the nuts with beer at $10). So, we got back to the hotel room and noticed that the alcohol percentages were not labeled on the cans. This bothered us somewhat, but we drank anyways. Not so much of a buzz after drinking the case which has never happened to me before so I was upset with the fact that while the beer was cheap, it was very expensive near-beer. We were relieved to find that you had microbeers with labeled percentages and were certainly pleased with the taste and effects as such. So why do most beers not have percentage labels on them, but after a certain percentage, they do? Some law? Canadian beers use percentage points as a sales gimmick, some beers hitting 12% alcohol. So we have grown accustomed to checking alcohol content on our cans and bottles. Weird, eh?


I don't know what else to say that I haven't already said about liqour laws. It varies by state. I was all messed up when I went to New York this summer.


Slaughterhouse said:


> Dialects and mannerisms. Canadians defuse confrontations (ie accidentally bumping into someone or leaving a shopping cart in the way for example) so we are inclined to apologize and accommodate the situation. Here is an example: A Canadian bumps into another in a shopping center. A sincere apology is given which is then followed up with either another apology, or confirmation that the apology has been sincerely accepted, like "Oh, that's alright, my fault!". Both parties leave without any negative feelings. This applies even if the other person was the one that caused the initial incident; you just apologize. It is something culturally wired in us (not EVERYONE is like that, but you really stand out if your rude). In the States, If I bumped into someone or vice versa, I would sincerely apologize but I was always replied to with a lazy "Mmmmhmmmm...." (Wow, even if they caused it!!). Perhaps this is part of a local dialect (like how we can tend to accentuate with "Eh" to stress a point) but we were just horrified at what seemed quite rude. You just never hear that up here used like that. This may sound odd, but that was the absolute hardest thing to adjust to; the "mmmmhmmm".


I don't necessarily know if that was rude, or just the "it doesn't mean anything" attitude. Generally I'll say something like "excuse me" if I bump into someone. Other times, especially in crowds I just move along. Kind of an unspoken thing. Granted, plenty of rude people here. So not sure.


Slaughterhouse said:


> Going into stores while the clerks are on the phones only to have them ignore you and continue talking. This was all so amazingly odd! One guy talked on the phone for almost 20 minutes while I stood in front of him. This seemed "normal" I guess?


Not normal at all. Sounds like a rude jerk. I would have been pissed.


Slaughterhouse said:


> Adjusting to the way your currency looks was kind of hard because it all looks the same at a quick glance. I think the lady at Starbucks must have figured I got off the short bus as I was just staring at the wad of bills in my hand, lol!


No surprises there.


Slaughterhouse said:


> Fuel is dirt cheap! I actually filled my car with $20!!!! (compared to $45 in Canada).


I know. We bitch now when it gets up to $3 a gallon and we still have it good.


Slaughterhouse said:


> Getting ID'd for liquor was a blast, lol!


Glad you enjoyed it!


Slaughterhouse said:


> Your skate and snowboard shops are REALLY great!


Thanks!


Slaughterhouse said:


> [*]Walmart carries a pill called Alieve, one of the most awesome painkillers I've taken. Sadly, they do not sell them in Canada, so I bought 8 bottles of this amazing stuff!


I am an advil fan myseslf.


Slaughterhouse said:


> [*]Food portions are HUUUUGGGE!!!! We went to Kentucky Fried Chicken and this is what your restaurants have that ours do not: mashed potatoes, fry wedges, beans, biscuits (more on that next) and this weird "bowl" concoction that had all of the above thrown in with gravy all over it. We bought a family meal, and while in Canada we would receive one bag, in the States we received three. I felt like we had left a grocery store. The chicken peices were so big portions had to be held with BOTH hands. That was a BIG F_CKING CHICKEN!!! I mean...they were HUGE peices! Awesome value but we suffered dearly for it later as it was so high in fat content (washing down greasy chicken with American microbrews makes for a story not meant to be repeated). You have very large food portions down there!
> [/LIST]


And why does America have an obesity problem?  
A friend was visiting from Vancouver this summer. She couldn't believe the portions and how inexpensive it was. 


Slaughterhouse said:


> I could go on and on about good and bad things but this post turned out much longer than it should have already. Don't think I'm slamming the States here, I'm just looking at the situation as a foreigner with likely equally odd cultural habits. To just poke my head into a couple of towns even some Americans have probably never heard of, certainly does not qualify me to say that this what all America is like, but it was noticeably different to a degree that I truly felt like an outsider there. Yet, I found that when I got back to Canada and the experiences settled in, I wanted to go back and see more of it. I'm thinking Montana next and this time I know which beer to buy, lol!


Nah, I didn't think you were slamming the US. It is what it is. There are some fantastic things about living here, and there are some problems. Just like anywhere else eh?


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to coming back, but your Customs guards can be pretty intense, lol! Last year I "accidentally" entered the States. Here is the story: My common-law wife, my son and I had never really been in close proximity to the US/Canada border. While vacationing in Kelowna we decided to go to Penticton, and then Osoyoos and at that stage we said screw it. We wanted to see a Duty-Free shop. We had no actual intentions of heading into the US. Well, we drove up to this automatic gate which let us in without issue, checked out the shop and marvelled at the prices and went to the car to head back. Anyways, we found out very quick that the only way back to the other side of the gate was to proceed through customs. Panic set in for a couple of reasons 1) None of us share a common name, with exception of our son who has a hyphenation of both our names 2)The only supporting documents we had was a drivers licence but nothing stating our son was ours 3)Our car was really beat-up looking and 4)We were on vacation so we had about an ounce of Alberta's finest in our glovebox. Wow, brown trouser moment no less. After about 20 minutes of scrutiny and explaining to the border guard we were in the US by accident, she let us in and told us to enjoy our stay. She asked what we were going to do now so I asked her how to get back into Canada. She was pretty upset that she let us through the border so we could simply turn around and head back. The irony is I had to go through Canadian customs to get back into Canada and went through the whole nth degree again (What do you mean you accidentally entered the US??? Where were you born, how long were you in the US? Who did you visit?). Oh my god, my stomach still does sommersaults upon reflection.


----------



## killclimbz

That is some funny shite man!


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> It's hard to even know where to begin as there are so many, but lets try a few:
> 
> [*]Beer can be bought pretty much anywhere in the US. Gas stations, stores, corner shops, you name it. I thought Alberta had really lax liquor laws, such as being able to buy liquor in a separate annex of a grocery store unlike a provincial run LCB outlet.


like KC said, our laws vary by state. some states you can buy beer in gas stations, grocery stores, etc...other states you have to go to liquor stores to get beer. i think Maryland is one such state, but i could be wrong (i drink captain, not beer). and in some states (south carolina) they even have Brew-Threws...it's a drive-thru liquor store, if that isn't an oxymoron. and then beyond that, each county can also carry it's own type of liquor law...such as being a dry county, where NO alcohol can be bought!



> [*]Not seeing things in French. In Alberta we totally ignore the French "side" of our products but oddly enough we were conscious of it not being on your packaging.


yeah, but we get an option to hear everything in spanish. and sometimes you have to listen to the spanish option before it gives you the option for english. plus all of our atms & such have spanish options.


> [*]You have a very large Latin community (Mexican?) which is really weird to see. We drove into this one town called Brewster, Washington and noticed there were no signs in English. Not one. We stopped at a gas station to grab a drink, noticed everyone was speaking Spanish in the store and were giving us odd looks, like we did not belong there. We found this absolutely fascinating as there is nothing like this back in Alberta. When we stopped in Omak, several people asked us what was going through our heads stopping in Brewster. So this was our first dose of intentional cultural segregation (with the exception of Indian reserves and Hutterite colonies, of course).


they're not all mexicans & won't take kindly to you generalizing them in such a manner. it's latino, to be politically correct. west coast & east coast are also very different. in the west they get the south americans & here on the east we get a lot of cubans. i hear a lot of el salvador, too.
as for the intentional communities...i could just be ignorant to their secret intentions, but from what i've noticed (aside from the reservations) it's moreso that immigrants come in & settle down in the lower-income areas & then more come & more come & they all shack up together & before you know it, the entire community (not town, but say one part of town) becomes primarily of that nationality. again though, the US is a big area & things are different everywhere you go, so i'm just speaking of how it's seemed to happen around here where i live.



> [*]Dialects and mannerisms. Canadians defuse confrontations (ie accidentally bumping into someone or leaving a shopping cart in the way for example) so we are inclined to apologize and accommodate the situation. In the States, If I bumped into someone or vice versa, I would sincerely apologize but I was always replied to with a lazy "Mmmmhmmmm...." (Wow, even if they caused it!!). Perhaps this is part of a local dialect (like how we can tend to accentuate with "Eh" to stress a point) but we were just horrified at what seemed quite rude. You just never hear that up here used like that. This may sound odd, but that was the absolute hardest thing to adjust to; the "mmmmhmmm".


remember that everyone's different...even state to state people & dialect are different.



> [*]Going into stores while the clerks are on the phones only to have them ignore you and continue talking. This was all so amazingly odd! One guy talked on the phone for almost 20 minutes while I stood in front of him. This seemed "normal" I guess?


yeah, that's not cool, nor is it "normal". it's not often that i experience times like that, but i'm not afriad to speak up when it happens & tell them to get off the phone & do their job.



> [*]Adjusting to the way your currency looks was kind of hard because it all looks the same at a quick glance. I think the lady at Starbucks must have figured I got off the short bus as I was just staring at the wad of bills in my hand, lol!


i had the same reaction to your canadian currency. all the bills were soooo super big! and the f'n amount of change i would get back was really annoying. why anyone would make a dollar into a coin is beyond me! 



> [*]Fuel is dirt cheap! I actually filled my car with $20!!!! (compared to $45 in Canada).


like KC said, and yet we bitch.



> [*]Getting ID'd for liquor was a blast, lol!


yeah, they're outta control with carding people. i get carded for buying cigarettes more often than i do for buying liquor!? i may not look 29, but i sure as hell don't look under 18!!!



> [*]Food portions are HUUUUGGGE!!!! The chicken peices were so big portions had to be held with BOTH hands. That was a BIG F_CKING CHICKEN!!! I mean...they were HUGE peices!


exactly why the US has the highest obesity rating in the world. you should see the portions my parents eat! and then they tell me that i don't eat enough!!! i'm like, umm, a portion is only supposed to be about as big as your hand, not the whole damn plate!
and the chicken...chickens don't get that huge...without growth hormones. so next time, stay away from the KFC. i can show you some reeeeally nasty videos of some of their chicken farms


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> I am an advil fan myseslf.


i prefer things that are opiate in nature 

for real though, OTC headache relievers don't do squat for me. sometimes they do, but taking a nice narcotic works a hell of a lot better!

that being said, don't think i'm a pharmie junkie, i just think they work better at relieving pain than typical OTC medicines


----------



## Guest

interested in my (limited) perception of (the parts of) canada from when i visited?


----------



## Slaughterhouse

I worked on a killfloor of a slaughterhouse for 1 1/2 years (hence the name "Slaughterhouse"); I've seen it all, things "moving" when they shouldn't be, etc. We slaughtered 5000 hogs a day (five thousand, no extra zeros accidentally added) in a 9 hour shift and my arm was half cut off in the process (repaired and healed within two years). I've seen pus shoot out of what looked like an otherwise nice looking roast when poked with a knife. Guys playing catch tag with punctured abscesses and brains congeling on helmets during lunch hour. Started my shift every morning to the smell of intestines, blood and shit where, no matter how much steam pressure washing was done, the odour was always prevaled. So I have learned to disassociate with what I know to what I eat a long time ago.


----------



## killclimbz

Mmmmm, I just ate my lunch. Toe nails and puss....


----------



## Slaughterhouse

N~R~G said:


> interested in my (limited) perception of (the parts of) canada from when i visited?


Go for it!


----------



## Guest

Slaughterhouse said:


> Go for it!


haha, now that i think about it i'm not coming up with much. it was 9 years ago & while it's had an impact on my life, i seem to have forgotten a lot of the pertinent details. i do remember the people we encountered on the eastern side (either ottawa or toronto, can't remember which it was) weren't too friendly to us & the city was really dirty. the further west we went the cities got cleaner & the people got nicer. 

it was awesome how much food & liquor i could buy with my american money & just the fact that i could buy liquor (being 20 at the time) was really cool. cigarettes were ungodly expensive though...$5 a pack at the time, 9 years ago. i can't even imagine how much they are now! and it was definitely more cost efficient to buy canadian cigarettes, as the american cigs were more expensive & smaller than the canadian ones. and the only american brands they had were marlboro or camel.

this lady in winnipeg overheard us trying to find a hostel & invited my friend & i to stay with her! she let us stay for a week, showed us around winnipeg, introduced us to her friends & just chilled with us, which i thought was really cool considering we were these young dreadlocked kids from the states & she was an older lady with a kid.

we were heading west, but decided to come back to the states after winnipeg. going through the boarder was a bitch & we got pulled aside to get searched, as opposed to going into canada in a car full of 5 people, only the driver's ID was checked with little questions asked.

so yeah, that's about it without going into the full story. it was definitely an interesting trip but i enjoyed it greatly. i'd love to go back & continue the trip where i left off!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

You talk just like a Canadian! Cigarettes are around $8.00 or $9.00 a pack and people out east seem really wound up all the time. Out west, we are a little more laid back (I'm sure that drives some people nuts out east). I've always viewed my country as being too large, our own provinces seem like other countries and the distance really culturally divides us. In Newfoundland they may eat cod cheeks while here in Alberta you might eat prairie oysters (lol).
Beer plays a heavy role up here and things get ugly when there are beer strikes (there hasn't been one in Alberta for about 10 or 15 years now that we privatized our liquor stores). You can really tell a lot about a person by the beer they drink. Easterners really like Moosehead and Alexander Keith's, Saskatchewan takes pride in their Pilsner, Albertans like Big Rock. Molson Canadian is just gross and all marketing.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Oh, I remember some more! In Washington State everyone seemed to have apple butter available for breakfast but I've never even heard of this stuff before. I tried putting a package of it into plain instant oatmeal but was not fond of the flavour. What is apple butter? Lol, I'm standing by a self serve fridge and a sign was posted "Waffle sticks in the fridge", so I'm thinking "What the f_ck are waffle sticks??". I'm thinking they are condiments that you would put on a waffle, so I asked the lady what flavours of packs they had for waffles. She gives me the weirdest look and asks me what I am talking about. So I asked her what waffle sticks were and she explained to me they were toaster waffles. Ohhhhhhh. And I saw this fellow sit down near us and he had a bowl with "biscuits and gravy" in it. I mean, they were almost floating in this stuff. For breakfast!! We were sitting there thinking why would you eat that for breakfast but after checking the tables it was now apparent what the large bowl of white stuff was (the gravy). I thought maybe it was a heavy cream for waffles or coffee. Is it like a meat gravy? I know I tried to get gravy for my french fries at a few restaurants but they would not give me any (??) but when I asked for some ketchup for my burger I was also given mustard at the table. That was really strange, lol, but no arguments here!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Oh yeah, and the hotel I was at had ice tea in the main lobby. So the other half pours me a glass as it was quite hot outside and I nearly choked on it as I was not expecting it to be unsweetened. So I looked at Michelle and I said "Holy Sh_t!! This is unsweetened!" and the woman behind the counter looks at me and says "Um, yeahhhh....it's iced tea...". Up here in Canada, ALL iced tea is sweetened and you will definatley get weird looks if you tried to get it otherwise. Amazing!


----------



## Guest

i am seriously addicted to sac and whiskey ... i need help


----------



## killclimbz

Punkmouse said:


> i am seriously addicted to sac and whiskey ... i need help


And with that tag line the punkmouse porn media house opens it's doors...


----------



## Guest

stop making me laugh seriously  i never ment for that to read as such


----------



## killclimbz

You could just trademark it as PPP (punkmouse porn productions)Unlimited...


----------



## Guest

here is a hint google punkmouse... its kinda scary that this person took my name .... i have had it for oh 10+ years and this just came about 3 years ago .... needless to say i was a little pissed because well i am NOT gay lol


----------



## killclimbz

I had no idea you rolled that way!








Sweet, I'm a lesbian too...


----------



## Guest

hahahahhahahhaa you found it but alas that is not me some guy out in nyc ... lol i like guys not girls hahahahahaha


----------



## killclimbz

Punkmouse said:


> hahahahhahahhaa you found it but alas that is not me some guy out in nyc ... lol i like guys not girls hahahahahaha


Eeeeewwwww! That is so not natural. Although as a guy we're glad you do!


----------



## Guest

hahahahaha ok thats enough on that cause i can't laugh that loud in my office


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

just bought a DC beanie for $6.75 ha


----------



## killclimbz

I almost got one of those myself. Almost...


----------



## Guest

i am being good ... i will not buy that ... plus i can make my own


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

now i just need a forum beanie


----------



## killclimbz

Let me guess. In green...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

black........


----------



## killclimbz

You're ruining my image of you...:laugh:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

killclimbz said:


> You're ruining my image of you...:laugh:


why green cause my name?? greenthumb...


----------



## killclimbz

Exactly!


----------



## T.J.

whiskey militia has a nice special blend hoodie for $16.

damn WM is making me broke lately. 2nd order from them in about a week.


----------



## killclimbz

Those sites definitely do that. I love the descriptions they come up with too.


> Pull on the Special Blend Men's Stacked Wordmark Hoody, cook some ramen, and huddle up next to the TV. This heavyweight hooded sweatshirt will keep you toasty when you don't have cash for the gas bill. With its screen-printed Special Blend logo and soft cotton/poly material, the Stacked Wordmark keeps you looking good—just because you're poor doesn't mean you have to look like a beater.


That is some funny stuff for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## T.J.

yeah their descriptions are usually pretty good.

got my dc hoodie over the weekend from them. to my surprise it has a great little "stash pocket" in it. w00t


----------



## Guest

^^^ closet smoker.


----------



## T.J.

pfft...closet? hardly. just not into the game as much as i was in college. i call it "occasional"

edit: and even if i was a closet i'm still allowed to get excited about that pocket dammit!


----------



## REKER

Ive got a Hurley hoodie with a secret pocket, too. I thought it was the coolest thing!


----------



## Guest

no worries, i was just playing 

besides, stash pockets can be used for other things...such as your secret stash of gummy bears!


----------



## REKER

Haribo > *


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> no worries, i was just playing
> 
> besides, stash pockets can be used for other things...such as your secret stash of gummy bears!


more like rummy bears!


----------



## boarderaholic

Can someone buy me a size small hoodie the next time one pop's up? I really need to replace my old ones...but I have no credit card, and SAC doesn't ship to Canada. And I'll pay you back...I promise! Pweaaaassssee?


----------



## killclimbz

What sort of hoody? I'll get you the one that says "Boob Inspector" next time it comes up...


----------



## boarderaholic

Hahaha. Almost any hoody will do...just no boob inspector. And it's gonna have a 'roo pocket, and it can't be pink.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i just missed the pair of spy goggles ive wanted i came on and there was 2 pairs left by the time i put in my card # ....ALL GONE BULLLLLLLSHIT


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

damn im pissed 30 bucks for spy soldier goggles


----------



## killclimbz

Check the Gearattacl swap page. You might find someone in the next few days that didn't like the goggles. I've had some success here with items I missed.


----------



## alaric

Snobowl camelbak on right now for $16. I bought mine for like $35. damn


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

killclimbz said:


> Check the Gearattacl swap page. You might find someone in the next few days that didn't like the goggles. I've had some success here with items I missed.


nice ill keep looking!


----------



## T.J.

nice dragon DX goggles and WM for under $30.

thinking about picking them up as a spare set.


----------



## killclimbz

Nice alert TJ! The green artist ones are a limited edition. Talking to the Dragon Rep in Colorado last weekend, only 3,000 were made. So I snagged a pair. What the hell. Plus they are super ugly.


----------



## Guest

try

woot.com if you like steep and cheap

Same idea 

I got an ad in my dogfunk order for steepandcheap.com


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, I surf woot from time to time, but it's not much of an outdoor sports website. More of an electronics thing. Still they come up with some killer deals.


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> Nice alert TJ! The green artist ones are a limited edition. Talking to the Dragon Rep in Colorado last weekend, only 3,000 were made. So I snagged a pair. What the hell. Plus they are super ugly.


yeah they were definitely ugly but hell $30 for a spare set of nice goggles is a steal.


----------



## killclimbz

yeah, too bad I have like 5 spare sets before ordering this. Smith Turbo Fans on sac, check, Scott something something on sac, check, now dragon dx's on wm, check. Plus a few other pairs. Anyone need some cheap used goggles? They are in good condition.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

noooooooooo i missed another goggles deal DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNN WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz

Hahaha! And they had Limited Edition Goggles! They were so dope!


----------



## Guest

I added the firefox add on.


----------



## alaric

killclimbz said:


> Anyone need some cheap used goggles? They are in good condition.


:thumbsup: How much? I don't need anything special, just something that fits and doesn't fog. I've got a medium-large head. Help me out killclimbz!


----------



## killclimbz

dinanm3atl has first dibs, but I think I have 3 or 4 pairs I could sell in decent condition. I'll look through them this weekend. Once he makes a choice I'll throw them up. Depending on the goggle I am thinking $15-$20 and that includes shipping.


----------



## alaric

Okay cool. Just let me know what ya have after atl has decided


----------



## Guest

Sweet

Once I get the pics I will let my fiancee decide 

Then you can have the "leftovers" hehehe


----------



## alaric

Leftovers, sloppy seconds, it's all good.


----------



## Guest

don't worry

he has a pair of white Roxy goggles for women. Didn't take any men's goggles


----------



## killclimbz

Alaric, I'll send you a PM tomorrow with pics of what I have in the Men's variety. I got one more pair of Men's goggles I need to dig up. Not sure where they are hiding.


----------



## REKER

I might cop a pair of those goggles after Alaric.

Oh yeah, I just got myself a heather grey SESSIONS hoody for 15 bux!! Wamp Wamp, Son!


----------



## alaric

Nice Reker, good buy. I've got to get another hoodie


----------



## killclimbz

alaric said:


> Nice Reker, good buy. I've got to get another hoodie


PM sent. Reker I'll send ya message with what I have left after Alaric pics 'em over. 

I've also got a pair of women's size small Arc'teryx Minutmen pants. Label 'sez they fit size 4-6. Completely waterproof super sweet pants. I got them on sac and they got used for 4-6 days. They didn't quite fit my lady right. I'll let them go for a lot less than what I got 'em for. Excellent condition.

There are also a pair of women's Scott goggles. They are in almost new condition too. I

If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Ale_Capone

time for a classified section? AKA Killclimbz's garage sale...


Oh yeah, I almost got the sessions hoodie too. I backed out because I got an image of the 80's grey sweat appearal color. I already had it in my shopping cart and everything.


----------



## REKER

alaric said:


> Nice Reker, good buy. I've got to get another hoodie


Hell yeah bro, ive been WAITING to catch a hoody on there. I have NO MORE hoodies... damn ex-gf's like to steal my shizzz! I had this black Hurley hoody for like 3 years.. perfectly broken in and fit perfectly and was sooooooo comfy. I could fall asleep in it walking! Damn girlfriend thought the same thing and stole it.. well, borrowed it and never returned it. Im still sad til this day   :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 



killclimbz said:


> PM sent. Reker I'll send ya message with what I have left after Alaric pics 'em over.


Very niiice. /Borat


----------



## REKER

Zoo York hoodie on Whiskey Militia now for $13 dollars!! The design is ok, worth 13 dollars fo' sho'!

No.. I did not buy.. waiting for a Four Square hoodizzle.


----------



## alaric

Ohhh I do like that hoodie buttttttttttttt I should save money. It's killin me! Alaric can't make any money when it rains... the golf course doesn't need me on days like this, haha.


----------



## killclimbz

Paging drgreenthumb. Smith regulator goggles on sac...


----------



## Guest

I KNOW!!!!

I almost bought a pair!

That is CHEAP!!!

Alot of the badass mirro finishes are already gone though


----------



## alaric

Holy shit I want those white ones but they don't take paypal  Oh well. Kill, I'll send my paypal info to you right now!


----------



## Guest

I'll buy them for sure.

Just let me know. Maybe I can even change the shipping address.

*edit*

WTF?!?!?!

They still had some in stock and now gone


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

damn sunglasses i missed the goggles =(

<<<< worst luck


----------



## Guest

I sit at a computer all day.

Good stuff today!

Now we are stuck on this horrible air sleeping pad that looks like the blow of raft I used at the beach when I was 12. It has been on that thing for hours!!!


Someone buy it! We need new item!


----------



## Guest

Oh snap it changed!!!!



to a knife...


let down


----------



## Guest

i just opened whiskey militia!! another thing to be addicted too

gear engine too maybe


----------



## T.J.

i want to look at the deals but i cant...wedding 2 weeks away....must resist...


----------



## Guest

can someone please buy those horrible oakley riddle sunglasses so something decent will pop up

Gawd those are horrible


----------



## T.J.

pfft son, those are bumpin..i just got 3 purrrr up in here.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> pfft son, those are bumpin..i just got 3 purrrr up in here.


I hope you are kidding  hehe


----------



## Guest

haha i would rock those glasses hehehehe


----------



## boarderaholic

T.J. said:


> i want to look at the deals but i cant...wedding 2 weeks away....must resist...


Come again? YOUR wedding? If it is...*breaks out champagne*


----------



## T.J.

yes i was kidding. those oakleys were rediculous. actually, i think all oakleys are kind of rediculous anymore.


and yes, MY wedding is a little over 2 weeks away..and then a week in san juan puerto rico! wooohooo...


----------



## Guest

My wedding is June 08

Wish me luck  hehe


Good luck to you too!


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> and yes, MY wedding is a little over 2 weeks away


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


>



hahahahahahaha


----------



## REKER

Special Blend hoody on WM for $17 bux!!!!!!!

PERFECT TIMING!!! WOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!! Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## boarderaholic

N~R~G said:


>


x10!!! Z0mg! I should send you a wedding present since I still have your address...and yes, I know where you live! Haha!


----------



## Guest

Sweet Mountain Hardwear Jacket!

50 bucks!


----------



## REKER

where at? Im not seeing it on WM or SAC


----------



## Guest

It just switched 

About 30 seconds before you posted...

Was only 50 bucks for fleece!


----------



## REKER

Nice. MTN Hardware is good stuff! I have a rain shell for backpacking from them.


----------



## Guest

Yes it is.

I was a big North Face guy. Everything I had was North Face. Then a transition happened where everyone and their brother started wearing North Face as just your basic "Look at me I have North Face" as a jacket you wear to school or church or the mall or whatever. It became kind of a status symbol. I guess for the price you pay for some of it, it became a "status symbol".

I had my North Face gears years before it became popular and it got to a point where I felt I looked like some poser and got tired of people telling me about North Face gear. At this point I think is where their quality for the basic stuff went down. North Face products for the mainstream(IE Denali Jacket and basic fleece gear) is not as good as it used to be. The quality is just not there. Don't get me wrong their upper "true outer wear and hardcore gear" is still top notch and great stuff!

Mountain Hardwear came out and replaced North Face in my mind right now for more of the entry to mid level stuff. The jacket I just got for this year is way better than waht North Face offers in the 200-250 dollar outer shell price range. The quality appears and feels to be A LOT nicer with MUCH more options!

With that being said if it is blistering cold and snowing and a white out! My 1 piece North Face suit has never let me down! It may be 8 years old but damn is it awesome!


----------



## REKER

lol, shouldnt need that snow suit much in the ATL.


----------



## killclimbz

dinanm3atl said:


> With that being said if it is blistering cold and snowing and a white out! My 1 piece North Face suit has never let me down! It may be 8 years old but damn is it awesome!


Oh you gotta post some pictures of you in the ******! :laugh: 

Fruitsuits are so hot these days!


----------



## Guest

dude SWEEEEEEET ONEZIE!!!!! hehehe i laugh my ass off when ever i see someone wearing one... i think the best was this one i saw at breck ... it was purple with orange flames.... also the TIGHT pants women squeeze into ... you know those black lyrca things ... how can they keep one warm?!?!? hehe i wear anything that is like 3-5 sizes WAY to big


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> x10!!! Z0mg! I should send you a wedding present since I still have your address...and yes, I know where you live! Haha!


yeah, i can see it now...TJ getting a bunch of wedding presents sent to his house from a bunch of snowboarder chicks that he knows online. that'll go over well


----------



## Guest

REKER said:


> lol, shouldnt need that snow suit much in the ATL.


It was for Colorado



killclimbz said:


> Oh you gotta post some pictures of you in the ******! :laugh:
> 
> Fruitsuits are so hot these days!


hahahah

I used to be a skier. I have never worn it on the board... Let me see if I can find it... don't think I have any pictures wearing it...


----------



## killclimbz

Voile ski straps on sac. BAM! 10 pack 25" straps. One of the most handy things you can have in the bc.


----------



## Guest

I see those

Very interesting items!


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, not something most snowboarders would want or need. I have three or four of those. A few times they have bailed me out deep in the backcountry. Skins starting to not stick. I would just wrap them around the ski's and skins all tight where the skins were still sticky and carry on. Got through a couple of long tours in cold temps that way. Otherwise, it would have been a super sucky time getting out of there, plus no turns...


----------



## REKER

They got a sweet Zoo York jacket for $25 bux on WM. Sooooooo tempted to buy it.


----------



## Guest

Yes they do

I am holding off. Don't need it. Must not buy!


----------



## Guest

damn i really like those goggles on WM right now... 

i neeeeeed to get myself a credit card


----------



## Guest

They are for smaller faces. And from your avatar you look like a normal sized male 

Just saying. I just went through this problem. Now have 2 pair of new goggles.


----------



## Guest

dinanm3atl said:


> They are for smaller faces. And from your avatar you look like a normal sized male
> 
> Just saying. I just went through this problem. Now have 2 pair of new goggles.



Ohhh right. I should look at the details more often :


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Ohhh right. I should look at the details more often :


Yah sometimes it helps


----------



## Guest

that burton top is sooooo cute .... must not buy


----------



## Guest

Punkmouse said:


> that burton top is sooooo cute .... must not buy


I already got one

heheehhe


LOL JK


----------



## Guest

that would be a little scary


----------



## REKER

That MFM Nitro board on WM for $198 is a good deal. Too bad I want a Rome Agent.


----------



## Guest

hey ladies check out wm


----------



## REKER

Those chick pants are siiiick.


----------



## Guest

yea i got some new pants coming from sepia this year because the seams didnt hold well from my first go around with them ... last year i ended up getting my jacket and pants warrientied by them because of all the problems i had but last years gear that i got was fucking great 

soooo i don't need any more gear


----------



## REKER

Its never really a "need" for new gear.... more of a want.


----------



## Guest

yea i know thats where i get my self into trouble .... but i have to say no .. because i have other things to buy ... like my beacon shovel and probe


----------



## REKER

You and me both. Thats the "bad" thing about WM and SAC.... damn impulse buying! You see something you "want" up there and then you think "Well, I really dont _need_ it, but it would be nice to have"... you scan over and see the "1 of 5 remaining"..... then weakness takes over. You think to yourself, "DAMN. 1 left!!! MUST... NOT... BUY!" 

Click

And then you are entering your CC information.


----------



## Guest

yep thats where it gets me every time ...... rrrrr my BF thinks i am nuts when i am always checking the mailbox


----------



## REKER

hahaha, I do the same thing! I still use my parents address as my main address and somtimes Ill call my mom and ask her if anything has arrived for me. Sometimes I feel bad b/c its the first thing I say to her. lol.


----------



## Guest

I have it all come to my office so I don't miss any deliveries. I don't want to have to wait an extra 24 hours!


----------



## REKER

dinanm3atl said:


> I have it all come to my office so I don't miss any deliveries. I don't want to have to wait an extra 24 hours!


I've thought about doing that. I know ill do that when I order my tires!


----------



## Guest

REKER said:


> You and me both. Thats the "bad" thing about WM and SAC.... damn impulse buying! You see something you "want" up there and then you think "Well, I really dont _need_ it, but it would be nice to have"... you scan over and see the "1 of 5 remaining"..... then weakness takes over. You think to yourself, "DAMN. 1 left!!! MUST... NOT... BUY!"
> 
> Click
> 
> And then you are entering your CC information.



at least u got the damn CC. I dont have one O_O 


and since the rate is 2$ to the £ the stuff is all a big TEASE

 




Is there any online shop where i can get good deals on goggles and not wait? Cos i actually do need them and im looking for mirror ones too.


----------



## Guest

you mean you don't even have a visa check card ???


----------



## Guest

Seriously....

Ebay


My stupid ass paid 90 dollars for my Spy Orbits for the DCP special editions. In searching for a 2nd larger pair(I bought Oakley Wisdom's) I find Brand New In Box Spy Orbit DCP Special Edition for 58 dollars and 8 dollars shippingg on EBAY... needless to say I am pissed.


----------



## Guest

Dang

Woman had a great deal to get a cool white/black outfit from cloudevil!


----------



## alaric

A nice element hoodie up now on whiskey militia... i'm resisting the urge


----------



## REKER

Yeah, i resisted the urge to buy that hoody. Although I did wake up to a nice morning surprise of a Spy long sleeve shirt for $8... needless to say, its on its way here.


----------



## alaric

Haha I'm debating wether to grab it or not... must decide quickly.


----------



## REKER

$15 after shipping! You save like $10 bucks from buying it at a retail store!!


----------



## Guest

damn i must have missed the spy shit

i don't get up till like 1pm on sundays


----------



## killclimbz

Sessions achilles pants on sac right now. If I lived on the West coast I probably wouldn't get them. For Colorado, Utah, and the ice coast, I bet the will work fine. I got a pair for myself when they were on sac a few weeks ago.


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> Sessions achilles pants on sac right now. If I lived on the West coast I probably wouldn't get them. For Colorado, Utah, and the ice coast, I bet the will work fine. I got a pair for myself when they were on sac a few weeks ago.


gah, missed them! stupid work...i'm definitely in need of some new pants and boots before the season.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Sessions achilles pants on sac right now. If I lived on the West coast I probably wouldn't get them. For Colorado, Utah, and the ice coast, I bet the will work fine. I got a pair for myself when they were on sac a few weeks ago.


I have the pop up on my work PC..

took everything I had to not buy...


----------



## REKER

pants are up there again...


----------



## T.J.

REKER said:


> pants are up there again...


dammit, how do i never catch pants on sac. its always sunglasses or womens wear when i scope it out.


----------



## killclimbz

Spy Soldier Goggles on Whiskeymilitia right now...

Paging drgreenthumb...


----------



## Guest

damn damn damn i wish i cud have a pair. Any.

Allllll the money... but no card i can use :'(


----------



## Guest

31 dollars!!! DAMN

Wonder what size they are? If like my spy orbits they are too small for my face


----------



## killclimbz

They fit a medium size face. Which generally works for me just fine and I have a big head. Just ask MPD. Might block your peripheral vision a little but worth a shot.


----------



## REKER

I went ahead and scooped up the black pair of those spy's. 

Keiren, I have another set of Spy's that id probably let go for cheap. They are just plain jane Spy's.








Let me know.


----------



## boarderaholic

Your nose looks like it's getting squished.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

damn WTF i miss all the goggles deals ...so pissed right now


----------



## killclimbz

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> damn WTF i miss all the goggles deals ...so pissed right now


Hahaha, I tried to give you the heads up man, I tried.


----------



## REKER

boarderaholic said:


> Your nose looks like it's getting squished.


hmm.. dunno why it looks like that? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

hmmm how much. And got any more pics?


----------



## Guest

Ladies...

Mountain Hardwear jacket... I have the Men's version! Very nice!


----------



## killclimbz

Pair of Zeal Dominator goggles on Sac right now. Sorry drgreenthumb...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

hmm says for small faces..................i want pair of spys or dragon


----------



## Guest

oakley square wire sunglasses!

Those are THE BOMB!!!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

damn pair of dragon goggles up now but they say for small faces?? i dont know what size goggle i should have


----------



## killclimbz

Women's special blend snowboard pants on Whiskeymilitia right now. Get some ladies!


----------



## alaric

Oakley hoodie on SAC now, looks pretty nice. $20. Grab it


----------



## killclimbz

Man somtimes the description sac is way better than the product. Such as the Free Motion Wave...


SAC said:


> Have two of your buddies jump on the Free Motion Wave Raft, gun the throttle, and let the betting begin�it's all a matter of time before one of 'em eats shit. As you launch them off the wake, this tube's neoprene knuckle guards and elbow/knee pads ensure they don't get too beat up. When the unlucky one pussies out on another go, flip the Wave upside down and let the other guy go solo�this tube works for one or two people. Free Motion included a Boston valve for easy inflating/deflating, and added a quick-connect rope attachment to get you on the water as quick as possible.


----------



## Guest

^i know i read that ... got a good laugh out of it


----------



## alaric

Haha, great description.


----------



## Guest

Scott Radiant 6 Goggles on SAC for 12.50 if anyone's interested!


----------



## Guest

12 dollar goggles... buy them up for back up pairs for guest or friends


----------



## Guest

not a scott fan ......


----------



## killclimbz

You know I bought a pair of scotts last year for around the $12 mark on sac. Figured what the hell, back up goggles. I ended up using them as my main resort goggle most of the season. They performed great.


----------



## Guest

yep I bought a pair just in case I needed em for any reason...


----------



## Guest

hehe ok i know this is totaly being a girl but i just don't like how they look on me lol


----------



## alaric

Flow binders up now, something like $85.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

finally got a pair of goggles hope i like them i really wanted a pair of spys but oh well i will sell them on ebay if i dont like em


----------



## alaric

Nice, good buy


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

alaric said:


> Nice, good buy


yea 30$ cant beat that


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, congrats man. Does this mean you have busted your SAC cherry?


----------



## lisevolution

damn totally would have bought those too! Oh well can't complain too bad I got VonZipper Feenom's from Sierra for $60...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, congrats man. Does this mean you have busted your SAC cherry?


 :laugh: na i bought a hat off there before


----------



## Guest

Oakley Wisdoms

Good deal!


----------



## lisevolution

GNU danny Kass vertigo board on Whiskey Militia size 155 w/MTX or Mid-Wide $239.99


----------



## Guest

whats going on with sac????? the page just says this::: Undefined catalog: /steepcheap


----------



## killclimbz

I'll call in a code blue 32!!!


----------



## Guest

damn it why do i have such a bad addiction!


----------



## alaric

Boardshorts on WM right now, and the same sandles that have been on SAC for the past hour.


----------



## Guest

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN










Those are on whiskey militia right now, LOOK AT THAT STYLE. [CORONA FANS ]


I WOULD KILL FOR A PAIR. GIMME SOMEONE TO KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## lisevolution

I was just looking at those myself...I'm kinda torn cuz I definitely don't need them but... $30 that's a stupid sweet deal! Cheaper than a replacement lens for my VZ Feeonom's


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

burton custom bindings up for 70$


----------



## sushicat

Kieran said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are on whiskey militia right now, LOOK AT THAT STYLE. [CORONA FANS ]
> 
> 
> I WOULD KILL FOR A PAIR. GIMME SOMEONE TO KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


I fell off the wagon this morning. :cheeky4: 

I bought two pairs...my first purchase in months. One to keep and one to sell.


----------



## sevenvii

How much you gonna ask for those Dragons?


----------



## Grimdog

sushicat said:


> I fell off the wagon this morning. :cheeky4:
> 
> I bought two pairs...my first purchase in months. One to keep and one to sell.


Yeah, I bought three pairs so I could sell 2.


----------



## Grimdog

sevenvii said:


> How much you gonna ask for those Dragons?



They should sell between $50 to $60 in Ebay.


----------



## Guest

I would have done the same if I noticed them!


----------



## Guest

Oakley SquareWire for 100 dollars!!! Amazing deal...

Might get a 2nd set for me


----------



## Grimdog

Sweet deal on some DC Ghosts today. If they were BOA I would have been tempted to buy just to try at that price.

Sorry. That was on Whiskey, not SAC.


----------



## Grimdog

Dragon DXS goggles for the ladies on Whiskey right now. Only $25.


----------



## Guest

they arent for women..they are just for "small" sized faces lol


----------



## Guest

I want those sick dragon goggles!! But if they're for "small-sized faces" does that mean they might be too small for a helmet????

Alrite forget that I called them and they said that the mask part is just a little smaller. Can anyone give me some feedback as to dragon goggles in comparison to spy's (this is on whiskeymilitia btw)

This is what I got now:


----------



## Grimdog

CLIFTON 757 said:


> they arent for women..they are just for "small" sized faces lol


Sorry. All you small faced men can get on it as well.


----------



## Grimdog

All I can say is that if they fit, wear them. It's alot of personal preference. Some people love SPY and some people love their Dragons.


----------



## lisevolution

Sick Sessions Pants on S&C right now $62.50 I would be all over these if I didn't just buy 3 other pairs of pants in the last month!!!


----------



## alaric

Those are really sick pants. I'd grab a pair, but I'm tryin to save money! Someone grab those! Amazing deal.


----------



## lisevolution

I really want these badly...I may have to just buy them and explain it when they come!


----------



## alaric

I do too. I'm trying to hold myself back. I really am. I don't NEED another pair of snowpants, but ya know... it'd never hurt. Ahhhhh hard choices


----------



## lisevolution

Ok they're down now and I did good resisting the urge to buy them! So difficlut though


----------



## alaric

lisevolution said:


> Ok they're down now and I did good resisting the urge to buy them! So difficlut though



I resisted too. I just refused to open the site again until the alert showing the next product came up.


----------



## T.J.

goddammit! why do i always miss deals on pants!


btw, nice DC jacket on WM but i cant find a waterproof/breathability rating on it anywhere....either way its pretty nice for $60


----------



## alaric

From the 2 reviews I read it seems like it's mainly a jacket for walkin around, not really something meant for snowboarding.


----------



## killclimbz

Azz pad shorts on WM right now for you park rats with sore asses...


----------



## lisevolution

Nitro MFM Logo 157 Board 189.99 on WM


----------



## Guest

DC The Park Snowboard Boots on WM right now...86.95$$


----------



## Guest

Special Blend Annex LE Snowboard Pants on WM right now..64.78$$


----------



## Guest

OMG FRICKING A FREAKING SWEET HEAD LAMP UP ON SAC!!!!!jk lol its true tho.


----------



## Guest

oh shit dragon goggles with a free beanie on WM i just ordered a pair!!


----------



## landonk5

hey i know that since you dont have them yet, you probably
wont know this right off the top of your head, but are the
dragon maces larger than the spy targa II's? i got some spy
targa's and they're great for the price i got them at but
i wish they were a little bit bigger.


----------



## Guest

Dammitman! I dunno why I can't open WM. I havn't been able to in several days. AGH!


----------



## Guest

landonk5 said:


> hey i know that since you dont have them yet, you probably
> wont know this right off the top of your head, but are the
> dragon maces larger than the spy targa II's? i got some spy
> targa's and they're great for the price i got them at but
> i wish they were a little bit bigger.



i honestly dont know..i just needed a pair of goggles and ive always like dragons so i got them


----------



## bravo_castle

Am I the only one who uses Gear Attack to check SAC & WM ?


----------



## Guest

Once upon a time I was curious about this SAC I kept seeing everywhere... unfortunately I figured it out lol.

Got the session evolution pats and some oakley shorts. passed up those cerveza gogs (just bought the green/white ones day before)

downloaded the toolbar reminders for both sites and had to remove them. becomes an obsession for shop-a-holics. now you post that convienent site lol

of course I stop checking and I saw someone posted about the azzpads. I just got the soft seirus ones


----------



## Guest

does anyone know if WM ships to Europe ?? :[


----------



## Guest

WOW...GNU danny kass MTX is on whiskey militia for 250...i think its 07...pretty sweet


----------



## Guest

saloman spx bindings on sac right now


----------



## T.J.

goddamn SAC got me again but i FINALLY got new boarding pants. sessions parachute pants 10k/10k in brown for $46! w0000000000t! if you want some get em quick, they are going FAST!


----------



## Grimdog

T.J. said:


> goddamn SAC got me again but i FINALLY got new boarding pants. sessions parachute pants 10k/10k in brown for $46! w0000000000t! if you want some get em quick, they are going FAST!


Yeah, I bought those from SAC this summer in Khaki Camo. They seem pretty nice. I've worn them around the house about 10 times now.


----------



## killclimbz

Must resist...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

killclimbz said:


> Must resist...


lol same....i wanna charge it so bad but i have to wait


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> Must resist...


i couldnt resist any longer. my special blends have a hole in the ass from some glade action a few years ago. i've been shopping around for a while but always seemed to miss the pants deals on SAC. i actually considered duct taping over the hole this year if i didnt get new ones. now thats ghetto fabulous.


----------



## lisevolution

I was successful at avoiding the deal also...I just bought 4square Barraveto pants and these sick Volcom lined pants in the last month so I have to be good when I see these!


----------



## killclimbz

T.J. said:


> i couldnt resist any longer. my special blends have a hole in the ass from some glade action a few years ago. i've been shopping around for a while but always seemed to miss the pants deals on SAC. i actually considered duct taping over the hole this year if i didnt get new ones. now thats ghetto fabulous.


Hahaha, sound like you needed 'em! I have two pairs of new sessions pants from sac already. One pair is 10k so I am good. The other is 5k. Fact of the matter is you can usually get away with a nylon shell in Colorado. The snow is that freakin' dry. So the 5k will more than do it. I wear a soft shell for 99% of what I do. Of course if I travel out of state, I'll be bringing the more waterproof stuff. Especially if I go out to Washington or Cali.
I just see deals like the pants and get the pavlov's dog reaction almost everytime...


----------



## Guest

good thing i missed the pants. already got session evos from sac. plus 2 pair of 4squre gilmores. u think the camel pak can work well with beer?


----------



## Guest

of course if u get the camelbak on bc-outlet, it's actually the same price since shipped free. unless u don't want $50 of stuff.... they should really try to cut shipping some on the deal sites


----------



## Guest

dc phase boots in geen/yellow on whiskey!!!


----------



## T.J.

CLIFTON 757 said:


> dc phase boots in geen/yellow on whiskey!!!


AH, boots. they next item i will be stalking on SAC, though they will be much harder to purchase due to fit. i'll prolly end up just breaking down and getting em at a shop so they fit right. thats actually why i need new boots, mine are just too big.

and KC, i passed up a few pairs of 5k pants on sac. they would have worked better than duct tape but with east coast weather you never know what your going to be riding in so i wanted the 10k


----------



## alaric

A-Frames on SAC right now... $45. Only Neon Orange colored.


----------



## Guest

whiskeymilitia is awesome. i just got my electric sunglasses and a nixon fitted in the mail yesterday and they both are f%^#ing sick


----------



## T.J.

DC 5k/5k pants on WM for $50 if anyone is interested. i know your all pants whores.


----------



## Guest

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


THOSE BROWN GEOS ARE IT. 



OMG, i wanna try and get them 

i dont think they will ship to me :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Guest

f%!# they dont -_-


----------



## alaric

I may get some of you in trouble for this butttttttttttt.


SESSIONS PANTS ON SAC RIGHT NOW $50!
GO GO GO!


----------



## Guest

I just got my Session Parachute pants today from the last time they were up and thought they were awesome so jumped on a pair of these too. Between buying last years gear and using SAC/WM I'm saving a ton by spending money! At least that's what I'm trying to convinve the wife...


----------



## Guest

Smith Phenom Spherical Goggles for $43 bucks are on now. I tihnk Im gunna grab a pair.


----------



## lisevolution

I was going to grab those myself but I know my GF would kick my ass if I did since I just got VZ Feenom's a month ago!


----------



## landonk5

BURTON P1'S UP ON WM RIGHT NOW. ONLY $130.
wow never mind. they just sold out. there was
only 3 available. i downloaded the desktop alart
thing and they sold out in like. under 1 minute.
oh well.


----------



## T.J.

Liquidmantis said:


> I just got my Session Parachute pants today from the last time they were up and thought they were awesome so jumped on a pair of these too. Between buying last years gear and using SAC/WM I'm saving a ton by spending money! At least that's what I'm trying to convinve the wife...


i tell my wife the same thing! i think it was konk (RIP...lol) that taught me a very valuable lesson when it comes to sac and the significant other. buy her something from there every once in a while and she will leave you alone. words to live by! :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

TJ they got your jacket on Whiskey Militia!!!

You better get one!


----------



## Grimdog

Smartwool ski socks for $5 each! 3 Please.


----------



## Guest

*$99 snowboards + free shipping 60% off clothing and free shipping*

Go to Sierra Snow boards and check out this sale. Not to be missed. Best deals ever and they wont last long. Also 60% off clothing.

60 off sale at SierraSnowboard.com

seconds at SierraSnowboard.com

http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/tag/$99-snowboards-0.asp] 99 dollar boards at SierraSnowboard.com[/url]


----------



## T.J.

SPAM!...and i would rather spend a few dollars extra than give sierra my money. but thats just MHO


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> SPAM!...and i would rather spend a few dollars extra than give sierra my money. but thats just MHO


what is wrong with sierra?


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> SPAM!...and i would rather spend a few dollars extra than give sierra my money. but thats just MHO


Spam...Nah man tryin to help you out with good deaLS is all. Sierra is great to me.
They have got the best deals on snowboards right now. Sorry for trying to spread the word to other riders. geeezzz


----------



## Guest

sierra not a bad site..but back to SAC...smith goggles on there now..they look pretty nice


----------



## T.J.

i will honestly admit i havnt spent much time over there but i'm just not a fan of their "community". not sure if this is how things are still handled but i've seen first hand that if their "staff" doesnt like advice that someone gives they delete the post. very militant, much like another site i know. which come to think of it, TOS used to bitch about sierra all the time for their gustapo ways. how ironic.


----------



## killclimbz

Spam is spam and I have issued a warning about it. Every post from druahp has been about Sierra. While I don't have a problem with them, I also don't care for someone posting the same thing over and over again. Thier deals are good, people will come. Sac got to where it is by word of mouth not spamming everywhere. This feels like a Sierra employee using the worst way possible to promote their site. Maybe a few dozen from here should join Sierra to join sac? I am not recommended this, but I hope I get my point across to the Sierra addict.

If you find a deal on Sierra and it's relevant then kewl. If someone is looking for a NS and they have a killer deal then post a link, don't post a link to a god damn Burton or Palmer board instead. Alright back to topic...


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Spam is spam and I have issued a warning about it. Every post from druahp has been about Sierra. While I don't have a problem with them, I also don't care for someone posting the same thing over and over again. Thier deals are good, people will come. Sac got to where it is by word of mouth not spamming everywhere. This feels like a Sierra employee using the worst way possible to promote their site. Maybe a few dozen from here should join Sierra to join sac? I am not recommended this, but I hope I get my point across to the Sierra addict.
> 
> If you find a deal on Sierra and it's relevant then kewl. If someone is looking for a NS and they have a killer deal then post a link, don't post a link to a god damn Burton or Palmer board instead. Alright back to topic...


Ouch!!! 
Here is one that is not about sierra. SORRY EVERYONE for hurting your forum feelings it wont ever happen again. I am not a Sierra employee but do admit to being an addict. Oh well guess your not feeling that. My bad. Sorry about the spamming. And just for the record I also think gustapo type actions are not a very cool thing. Ok now back to the topic: SAC is a great place for deals..........


----------



## killclimbz

druahp said:


> Ouch!!!
> And just for the record I also think gustapo type actions are not a very cool thing. Ok now back to the topic: SAC is a great place for deals..........


And neither is spamming the same thing over and over again.

Again, you are welcome to join in on discussions. I think we've gotten the message about Sierra so let's try to talk about something else...


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> And neither is spamming the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Again, you are welcome to join in on discussions. I think we've gotten the message about Sierra so let's try to talk about something else...



Oh Gary, LOL

You must love having the last word uh? I guess SORRY IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN dosent cut it in here. No you have to rub it in too. Well I have love for CO and any I.T. man is a friend of mine so keep on keepin on. Oh and SAC is great.


----------



## Guest

haha you two are cracking me up with this!


----------



## T.J.

druahp said:


> Oh Gary, LOL
> 
> You must love having the last word uh? I guess SORRY IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN dosent cut it in here. No you have to rub it in too. Well I have love for CO and any I.T. man is a friend of mine so keep on keepin on. Oh and SAC is great.


sounds like you 2 are intimate....oh do tell...


----------



## alaric

T.J. said:


> sounds like you 2 are intimate....oh do tell...



Well one night after a long day in the backcountry Gary was in the bar havin a drink. Our other friend here saw Gary and said, "I've gotta tap that." It went from there.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

back up for 30$


----------



## Guest

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> back up for 30$


i just got me some! now ill have a couple sets of goggles for this season


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> Well one night after a long day in the backcountry Gary was in the bar havin a drink. Our other friend here saw Gary and said, "I've gotta tap that." It went from there.


i LOL'd. now everyone is staring at me at my work


----------



## T.J.

i thought about picking up those dragons but i have to resist. i dont need goggles!


----------



## alaric

CLIFTON 757 said:


> i LOL'd. now everyone is staring at me at my work


Haha nice!:laugh: 

Bibbed overall up on SAC now.


----------



## alaric

Dakine Heli Pro pack up now for $20. I know some of you guys were looking for a bag.


----------



## Guest

im so tempted to get it but i dunno if id even like wearing a bag on my back


----------



## Guest

you get used to it! It saves a lot of money because you can carry your lunch and water! I love mine!


----------



## alaric

Punkmouse said:


> you get used to it! It saves a lot of money because you can carry your lunch and water! I love mine!


For sure. Packs are great to have.


----------



## T.J.

gone already!

yeah packs are nice for big resorts cause you may not hit the same lodge twice. you get used to it fast and i can still hit the park with my pack on.


----------



## alaric

TJ & KC. There's a rock climbing helmet on SAC right now. I don't know much about climbing, so I don't know if it's quality or not, but it's there.


----------



## Grimdog

Plaid Foursquare 15mm waterproof pants on Whiskey. Can't have too many pants!


----------



## Guest

Yep I got a pair! Sweet lookin pant to go with my white Bonfire jacket!


----------



## Guest

theres some nice smiths up on SAC now.


----------



## alaric

Some snowshoes on SAC now. Wish I had the money, I'd grab a pair


----------



## killclimbz

Those snowshoes are good bc slowshoes. Made for climbing steep ridges etc. If you were looking for a pair those are not bad at all.


----------



## Grimdog

OGIO Wheeled duffle on Whiskey. Niiiice.


----------



## Guest

session gore tex jacket on SAC right now...


----------



## Guest

gone already!


----------



## T.J.

Grimdog said:


> OGIO Wheeled duffle on Whiskey. Niiiice.


i wanted that BAAAAAD...but i resisted.


----------



## sevenvii

wish their stupid firefox plugins would resume working.


----------



## T.J.

sevenvii said:


> wish their stupid firefox plugins would resume working.


yeah but their page still works.


ogio back is back on. actually i think its a bigger one now. its hot....but...must....resist...


----------



## Grimdog

T.J. said:


> yeah but their page still works.
> 
> 
> ogio back is back on. actually i think its a bigger one now. its hot....but...must....resist...


Yeah, the bigger size almost put me over the edge but then $32 to ship to Canada solved that in a hurry.


----------



## Guest

10/10 sessions pants on SAC for $50...


----------



## Guest

Anyone else have problems with the desktop alerts in windows?


----------



## lisevolution

yeah none of the alerts work...I was so super close to buying that Ogio bag over the weekend also. My girlfriend shot it down though, she's like you just bought all that dakine stuff last year. I was like, yeah but it doesn't have wheels! Guess that wasn't a strong enough argument because I didn't get it...


----------



## Guest

Both desktop alerts are working again. Hope my wallet enjoyed its reprieve while it lasted...


----------



## Grimdog

Sessions jacket for my wife's Christmas present. Lucked out on that one.


----------



## Guest

spx pro's are up on sac nice guys bindings ... my BF uses them and LOVES them!


----------



## lisevolution

Vans BFB boot $64!!! on WM right now brown and black


----------



## T.J.

lisevolution said:


> Vans BFB boot $64!!! on WM right now brown and black


yeah dude i read some decent reviews on those and almost snagged them up but i backed out since i have never tried on a vans boot and was sketchy about sizing.

there is a piiiiiimp 25k/10k 4square jacket up right now on WM


----------



## lisevolution

yeah it's hard to get boots online like that...such a good deal though sometimes worth it just to resell if they don't fit! 

I was looking at that Jacket but I can't buy myself another one, I already have like 5! I need me some gloves though for sure


----------



## Grimdog

SAC is down! I guess I'll have to go spend time with my daughter.


----------



## Guest

noticed that backcountryoutlet.com lowered pricing on some items...finally ordered the sessions pants i've been wanting.


----------



## Grimdog

Oakley base layers on sale tonight. Had to get a couple of shirts to try out. One for me and one for the brother-in-law for Christmas.


----------



## Guest

Damn! SAC just had a sale on some sessions ski pants ( baggy fit) in either ugly red, or gray for only $50, it was like 78% off from around 200. Awesome deal.

I got a gray pair, hopefully it didnt sell out by the time I checked out because I have heard that happens a lot to people >.< and they were selling fast.


----------



## T.J.

dakine gloves for $13. i'm a mitts fan myself but cheap as hell for a backup pair


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> dakine gloves for $13. i'm a mitts fan myself but cheap as hell for a backup pair


Missed em damnit! I have been waiting for a pair of gloves : /


----------



## Grimdog

lukem5 said:


> Missed em damnit! I have been waiting for a pair of gloves : /


Hopefully you caught the Dakine Mustang gloves they had on this morning.


----------



## killclimbz

Hey guys. Starting tonight around midnight Mountain, Sac is going to do their annual blowout. Over 100 items will be cycled throughout the day. Get your wallets ready...


----------



## Guest

Guess my kids aren't getting a Christmas this year.


----------



## killclimbz

Liquidmantis said:


> Guess my kids aren't getting a Christmas this year.


Whatdayamean???

It's a steepandcheap Christmas for them this year!!! :laugh:


----------



## Grimdog

Yes son, I bought the snowboard bindings little big so you can grow into them, but unitl you do, I'll use them.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

theres a ride prophet 161 with a set of burton bindings on gear engine right now

but i dont know how good a deal it is as im totally out of the loop these days


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Hey guys. Starting tonight around midnight Mountain, Sac is going to do their annual blowout. Over 100 items will be cycled throughout the day. Get your wallets ready...


That's just great!!! Another sleepless night...  

I'm addicted as it is don't need your help to clean out my bank account... :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz

Zodi said:


> That's just great!!! Another sleepless night...
> 
> I'm addicted as it is don't need your help to clean out my bank account... :laugh:


Sorry, and hello there!


----------



## Grimdog

My card is already maxed out from Christmas shopping so I will be an envious spectator.


----------



## Guest

hi zodi ... is this zodi from chicago that is coming to see me for my birthday?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

Punkmouse said:


> hi zodi ... is this zodi from chicago that is coming to see me for my birthday?!?!?!


Chicago? :dunno: 

I live in Colorado now (on the wknds) Chicago is just a bad dream I have during the week... :laugh: 

I'll see you in 3.5 days!!! Get ready to PARTYYYYY


----------



## Guest

wooohooooo!!!! can't wait to see ya girly oh yea and this site is way way better than the other but oh wait i didn't just say that did i lol!!!


----------



## Guest

Punkmouse said:


> wooohooooo!!!! can't wait to see ya girly oh yea and this site is way way better than the other but oh wait i didn't just say that did i lol!!!


Especially when the other one is down... :laugh: 
See ya in 2.5 days.  

Ohh and Gary, no worries... I actually slept like a baby. I was trying to hold out till 1am but it didn't work out, it's a good thing in so many ways.


----------



## Guest

so has any one grabbed anything today? i'm waiting for some pants or boots to pop up before i hop on the ol' spending train.


----------



## Guest

That Orage is pretty sweet right now. Wish I hadn't already spent my clothing money for the year.. maybe I shoudl return some stuff.


----------



## lisevolution

Did anyone see the Down Ronin jacket on SAC last night? I was marked down from like $320 to $120 I'm not a burton fan but that jacket was so super tight... had in the Auburn Cable knit or Moss Cable knit pattern. If only I wasn't home sitting next to my girlfriend discussing finances... oh well


----------



## Guest

yup, saw that. then realized that they won't ship burton to canada


----------



## Guest

*check this out*

check this out

Burton 1GB Flash Drive usb 2.0 - (eBay item 170175389925 end time Dec-07-07 13:59:45 PST)


----------



## Grimdog

Dogfunk promo code that will increase discount to 50% on all sale items. Code is good until December 7th so act fast.

28Z-1-YP4GM


----------



## Guest

Damn I just bought a $160 pair of pants from there last week!


----------



## Guest

*whiskey militia*

check whiskeymilitia.com and tell me what you think of the alycium jacket up right now...i'm about to buy it


----------



## Grimdog

Looks like an awsome jacket. I like the zip-out vest idea.


----------



## Guest

That's an awesome price for that jacket!


----------



## Guest

yeah i'm stoked...got the pants to go along with it


----------



## Guest

Nice jacket...to bad I get paid tomorrow, other wise I would get it. I'll wait.


----------



## lisevolution

Jacket is sick...if I didn't own like 6 already I'd be copping that as well


----------



## Guest

Eh I just got a Bonfire jacket for my birthday...roughly same specs but it's all white no accents


----------



## lisevolution

Matching pants on WM for that jacket yesterday...


----------



## Guest

Noooooo!!! My credit card is over limit and I need those pants to go along with the jacket from yesterday.

Someone buy an extra pair of larges and I'll send you a check!


----------



## Guest

Those pants are back up now. Red and white only.


----------



## Guest

Wow. nevermind. In the time it took me to post that they were gone.


----------



## Guest

Well today they had those coats back up...I got one for $88 shipped. It was shiped the same day! So should be here soon.


----------



## landonk5

Forum Grudge Pro Model Snowboard for only $230 right now
on WM.com


----------



## lisevolution

Sick Technine Jacket on WM right now... I want this way to bad, I love the quilted look!


----------



## kri$han

nice helmet on S&C.com right now...


----------



## T.J.

nice spy goggles on sac. trying REALLY hard to resist buying the white/silver mirror ones.


----------



## alaric

^- I was going to buy them, but I guess they don't take paypal. fuck!


----------



## Guest

Ive seen some nice stuff on S&C, but it sucks being in canada, I dont want to get raped by customs or shipping fees :S


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> Sick Technine Jacket on WM right now... I want this way to bad, I love the quilted look!


i saw that yea it was really nice, like 100 dollars for a 3 bill jacket.

im proud to announce that i have broken my WM cherry and have purchased a pair of electric eg.5 gree plaid goggles, for like 40 bucks with 2 day shipping id like to add   , and am in love with whiskeymilitia


----------



## Onikage

T.J. said:


> nice spy goggles on sac. trying REALLY hard to resist buying the white/silver mirror ones.


If your talking about the white ones with the black design I scored a pair. Great price and they look sweet!


----------



## kri$han

yesterday afternoon WM pwn3d me.

they had a Technine split T (wide) board with Technine MFM bindings for 1-friggen-54.99!!!!! mg: even with shipping and duties to Canada it still wouldda been only $225

sadly, i caught the sale with only 1 153cm board left, and by the time i filled out all my info, said board was gone....FACK!


----------



## Guest

Carbine said:


> Well today they had those coats back up...I got one for $88 shipped. It was shiped the same day! So should be here soon.


i snagged a large (paramount down jack)...but it's too F'ING BIG! curses! i know they have an unlimited return policy....but now i don't have a jacket that fits and i'm SOL until they run it (or the component...or any sick jack) again.


----------



## ShortAssassin

WM has Burton Mission Bindings for $55 right now


----------



## Guest

burton missions on whiskeymilitia for 60$!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

berg said:


> i snagged a large (paramount down jack)...but it's too F'ING BIG! curses! i know they have an unlimited return policy....but now i don't have a jacket that fits and i'm SOL until they run it (or the component...or any sick jack) again.


Yeah I got mine...XL is a little big, but I am dealing with it. Other than that it puts my Columbia to shame. Its so lite and warm. Its got these cool under armor material things that keep the snow out of your sleeves. But well worth the $90.


----------



## Grimdog

Dakine Viper Gloves for $11. I could not resist. THese are great gloves for driving in the winter as well as warm weather riding.


----------



## ShortAssassin

Shit WM just had some Dragon DX goggles for $29 but instead of pouncing on them I went to read reviews and they were gone when I finished reading lol.


----------



## Guest

nice o-matic board up on wm for 160 give it a look if your awake


----------



## Guest

> nice o-matic board up on wm for 160 give it a look if your awake


hmmmm, is that an 08?

any words about the o-matic awesome?
probably not gonna pick one up, but it isn't what i'd call an impossibility....

steep and whiskey... becoming.. addiction.... must resist.....


----------



## Grimdog

All I know is that it is a directional board and is the mdel that Todd Richards rides.


----------



## ShortAssassin

O-Matic Ext-remo on WM for 160


----------



## Guest

Special Blend control jacket... 83$... whiskey militia...


Mike


----------



## ShortAssassin

A-Frames on WM for 49
Flow AMP 9 bindings on SC for 100


----------



## Guest

Volcom LE projection jacket for 89$ on WM.. my buddy just picked this jacket up for 200$ at a local ski shop... damn good coat.. it's a steal at that price...


Mike


----------



## ShortAssassin

Technine Split Board AND MFM Binding for 150
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Technine Split Snowboard w/ MFM Combo Binding Package


----------



## ShortAssassin

GNU Danny Kass board on WM
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Gnu Danny Kass Snowboard


----------



## T.J.

686 Smarty Uzi pants for under $100 on WM right now.


----------



## Guest

Burton Missions on WM for 55 again. Only small though


----------



## ShortAssassin

I'm anxiously awaiting goggles, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## T.J.

ShortAssassin said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting goggles, the suspense is killing me.


shouldnt be too long of a wait. both sites have goggles up a lot.


----------



## ShortAssassin

T.J. said:


> shouldnt be too long of a wait. both sites have goggles up a lot.


I hope it's not, I missed some Spy Blizzard's but I dunno if I woulda bought em anyway


----------



## sevenvii

I love mine, I bought the Pop music / mirrir lens 3 weeks ago, and they are the best goggles I have owned. no steamage and perfect venting.


----------



## ShortAssassin

Yeah I read good reviews on them, but I know that SAC and WM have Dragon DX's and Spy Soldier's so I may hold out for a pair of those. I'm not sure how much value to place on a spherical lens, I've read they are "better" then cylindrical lenses but I'm not sure how much of a difference it would really make. I know DX's aren't spherical but they seem to be very popular.


----------



## ShortAssassin

Well there are the DX's but they are in that ugly green


----------



## Guest

*Read Reviews before you buy your stuff*

This is by far the best site to read reviews of boarding equipment before you go out and buy: Snowboarding Reviews - Buzzillions.com

You can narrow everything down by your experience level, your preferences (Comfortable, Lightweight Quality construction, etc etc), and also compare prices from a ton of different vendors.


----------



## Guest

Emma03 can you stop with the Spam almost every one of your post that I have seen is spam, actually all but one but that was defending your spam. I understand people should read reviews before they buy but this is the place to post SAC deals. Also the website you listed sucks almost everything only has one or two reviews and they are almost always a biased 4.5 or 5 stars.


----------



## Guest

Dubels said:


> Emma03 can you stop with the Spam almost every one of your post that I have seen is spam, actually all but one but that was defending your spam. I understand people should read reviews before they buy but this is the place to post SAC deals. Also the website you listed sucks almost everything only has one or two reviews and they are almost always a biased 4.5 or 5 stars.



+1 qft emma please stop spamming pretty much everywhere i go its you hawking the site, it's not even that good

1/6/07: FUCK I MISSED THE IMPACT SHORTS...anyone have a spare pair that thye might be interested in selling? hit me up im seriously, like brink of buying, interested


----------



## landonk5

some nice dragon maces on WM right now. i bought a pair
of these exact same ones with the free beanie on ebay
for $70 a few days ago =(


----------



## Grimdog

Today SAC is going to have some cheap Oakley crash jackets on for $69.


----------



## T.J.

Flow Flite 3 Ltd bidnings - $69 on sac


----------



## lisevolution

sick 686 Smarty Uzi Jacket on WM $115!


----------



## Guest

damn whiskey militia & their $22 electric goggles that i want when i only have $11 to my name!


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> damn whiskey militia & their $22 electric goggles that i want when i only have $11 to my name!


you talking about those blue eg.5's?


----------



## Guest

i thought they were black, but okay, yeah.


----------



## kri$han

I'm still pissed about missing that Technine Split T board deal..

it was PERFECT for me, cuz I need an all mountain, wide board right now


----------



## Guest

keep an eye on gearcheck someting will come up krishan dont trip chocolate chip. I'm pissed about missing that forum board...that was a pretty decent freestyle board


----------



## T.J.

686 smarty pants for $68 on WM.


----------



## Grimdog

I saw those too but also noticed that even though they are 10K waterproof, they are only critically taped seams not fully taped. Still a great price but pants and jackets should be fully taped seams.


----------



## romesaz

kri$han said:


> I'm still pissed about missing that Technine Split T board deal..
> 
> it was PERFECT for me, cuz I need an all mountain, wide board right now



What mountain? what are you talking about?
what you NEED is an All-HILL board...


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Ok all you sacaholics, here is the official sac thread. Whiskey Militia counts too. Any other deal, sweet site, whatever you find is good. So post up what you find, how bad your addiction is, and you'll find your support group here.
> 
> What's sac anyway???


Cool ... I'm new to the forum... not so sure about the SAC jail-break hoodie up right now but always looking for a killer deal. I'll keep checking the SAC and WM. Here's a strang one that I stumbled across in my searches. If your looking for a Never Summer board, check this out on coorsbeer.com. It looks like one of NS's freestyle boards and the price is killer- 175.00(ship incl)....I think I'm going to buy one fo-show.......what do all of you think :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: ????


----------



## ShortAssassin

I think that's probably the site for Coors Beer and not related to snowboarding at all.


----------



## Guest

It looks like Coors is running some kind of deal with Never Summer... a buddy of mine said they have been offering these designer boards for a couple years... his bro bought one designed by Jeff Soto on ebay for 300 (wish I could get my hands on that board). I'm going to buy the Jason Thielke design... I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Guest

sick ass spys on SAC for 51.48


----------



## Guest

yea spy orbit goggles on SAC for 52 bucks right now.
WM is selling forum stompers for 140 so if you want an allmountain freestyle board this is it


----------



## Guest

The Whiskey has a sweet deal on the 686 Mannual Militant Snowboard Pant - Men's: for 44.99
A few larges left....


----------



## Guest

The had spy orbit goggles for $25, not the mirror lense ones that were $55 tho, I shoulda boughten those, but I couldn't resist it for $25. Even with the $11 shipping to Canada, it was still a helluva deal.


----------



## ShortAssassin

ndiggity said:


> The had spy orbit goggles for $25, not the mirror lense ones that were $55 tho, I shoulda boughten those, but I couldn't resist it for $25. Even with the $11 shipping to Canada, it was still a helluva deal.


The Orbit's without the mirror lenses were $42, not sure where you're getting $25 from.


----------



## Guest

sick forum republic bindings on wm for 90bones nab em! hurry!


----------



## Guest

ShortAssassin said:


> The Orbit's without the mirror lenses were $42, not sure where you're getting $25 from.


Sorry, I meant comet. My bad...


----------



## Guest

right now on WM theres some 686 Smarty Uzi jackets for 115. There going fast, only 11 left.. im going to grab one of these.. sick deal


----------



## ShortAssassin

I snagged one also....so excited for it to come.


----------



## Guest

If only it came in a small, I woulda been all over it. Beauty of a coat!


----------



## Guest

great oakley coat up on SAC right now for 90 bucks. we're talking 15k/25k! fully taped seams and tons more of cool pockets. too bad i just bought that dc jacket  GREAT BUY GOGOGO!


----------



## T.J.

colortv said:


> great oakley coat up on SAC right now for 90 bucks. we're talking 15k/25k! fully taped seams and tons more of cool pockets. too bad i just bought that dc jacket  GREAT BUY GOGOGO!


yeah i saw that! i really liked both colors available but i dont need another damn jacket.


bern helmet for $24 on sac right now


----------



## ShortAssassin

Yeah I am pissed about that Oakley coat. I just bought that 686 Uzi on WM for $114 and then this thing pops up. Sigh...


----------



## Guest

get it quick. Rome Targa's on WhiskeyMilitia for $120 

Got these at full price and they are definitely worth it


----------



## Guest

Luigi6459 said:


> get it quick. Rome Targa's on WhiskeyMilitia for $120
> 
> Got these at full price and they are definitely worth it


You know what man, I'm considering it, but I just purchased new Burton Customs this season, lol.


----------



## Guest

Weak, just bought cartels yesterday...Oh well.


----------



## Guest

Luigi6459 said:


> get it quick. Rome Targa's on WhiskeyMilitia for $120
> 
> Got these at full price and they are definitely worth it


yea those targas were up for a reaaaally long time. they've been having some SWEET analog stuff though try and give those a swipe when they pop up next


----------



## lisevolution

Luigi6459 said:


> get it quick. Rome Targa's on WhiskeyMilitia for $120
> 
> Got these at full price and they are definitely worth it


I was so pissed I missed these! I heard the alert and saw the them posted but when I went to click on it, it was a different item... The alert was for the change


----------



## kri$han

I just copped the Spy Orbit goggles w/ bronze lens... shipped to Canada WITH tariffs for $63.

kick ass..

I have a small-ish face though, so if they don't fit me, look for my add in th FS section!!

lulz.


----------



## T.J.

burton gloves on WM for $13. i'm trying to resist, but thats a hell of a price. 

i dont need a 3rd pair dammit. i need to resist the urge. just say no, just say no, just say no.


----------



## Guest

im not resisting, im taking advantage of this deal. these are good gloves right? my gloves now are cold


----------



## Minger

Hmm...forum seeker pro for 220...or go for that grudge for 150...hmmm


----------



## T.J.

sessions tinker pants - 10k/10k - $53 on SAC


----------



## squishydonut

dragon DXS for $25 on WM. any good?


----------



## Guest

sweet oakley stockholms with a nice grey iridium lense. looks siiiiick for like 60 bones. check it out!


----------



## Guest

*Sessions TNT Jacket*

2-ply Gore-Tex jacket for 113. i was to slow on the brown but i picked up a black one.


----------



## Guest

Foursquare Aaron Jacket, 25k waterproof 10k breathability, fully taped seams and powder skirt for $110. I couldn't resist, knowing that this jacket would be crazy expensive in Canada. Anyone have any idea as to the Canadian price of it. It's reg $309 US, I couldn't find it on any canadian retailers on the net.


----------



## squishydonut

Havne't seen a board on sale for a while... c'mon gimme a board!


----------



## Guest

Just scored a good deal on sessions lateral 2 in 1 jacket on SAC.. I needed a nice jacket 20k/20k!! For $93


----------



## Guest

eDIT: NM, someone already made a thread about these.


----------



## Minger

bleh...waiting out for some good snow pants and possibly a good coat...my snowpants now are ghetto and my butt gets so wet...and I'm in blue pants/Yellow/grey Coat and a green beanie...and a white hood too cuz of my hoodie.

Good stuff


----------



## T.J.

really wanted that sessions hoodie that was on last night. it was only $12 but with shipping it was going to be $20. still a good deal but i just had a tough time choking down $8 shipping on a $12 item.


----------



## Minger

any idea on the current DC snowpatns? they look like jeans, which is kinda cool...


----------



## Guest

My dad bribed my with this $170 ($65 on WM) to clean the house. Woot for a a sweet light colored jacket.


----------



## Minger

nice coat...I liked it, but wasn't sure if 5k waterproof was enough for me...but nice man.

And stupid question...what is with that shirt thats on there now?


----------



## T.J.

Minger said:


> And stupid question...what is with that shirt thats on there now?


whats wrong with it? i've got the same one in perrywinkle


----------



## Minger

not sure. I mean, for me...it just doesn't seem to fit on the site, after seeing some of the more radical things, i'm looking at soemthing a little more plain...maybe I'm just going nuts from watching WM constantly tryin to find some good snow pants


----------



## Guest

I just got my foursquare jacket in the mail from WM that I have been anticipating all week and it was the wrong one  So now I have to wait another week for a new one and I have to pay the tariff again because I live in Canada...


----------



## Grimdog

Don't you pay for the UPS Ground shipping with the Tariff included. I've had SAC send me the wrong thing but I've never had to pay anything extra for the new package. Whiskey will take care of it.


----------



## Guest

Ok, I hope so. They are all owned by the same parent company so I assume its the same.


----------



## Guest

whoaaaa check out those gogg's on wm atm. nice chick anon's...even though im a dude im thinkin about getting me a pair if they'll fit...their fuckin flyyyyy


----------



## Grimdog

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## romesaz

Save up to 50% on Deal of the Day Snowboards Snowboarding Skateboarding Wakeboarding Gear Equipment

Currently it's a set of Spy Soldier goggles for 50 bucks. Seems like a good deal :dunno:


----------



## Minger

Gah, a Sessions TNT coat for 113...I want it, but 120 on a coat is a lot!


----------



## Guest

i bought it last week on there in black

worth every penny.


----------



## Guest

Yeah it looks nice. Does it have an inner liner or is it just a shell?


----------



## Grimdog

Minger said:


> Gah, a Sessions TNT coat for 113...I want it, but 120 on a coat is a lot!


$120 for a Gortex coat too much? Are you insane? That's a frickn' steal.


----------



## Minger

er, I don't know these things.

Now I'm sad I didn't buy it...didn't know it was all gore-tex. I mean, I guess that explains the guranteed waterproof rating =D


----------



## kri$han

OMATIC Wig-Out board for $160!!!!

omg, if only i hadn't promised myself not to buy anymore gear...


----------



## Grimdog

kri$han said:


> OMATIC Wig-Out board for $160!!!!
> 
> omg, if only i hadn't promised myself not to buy anymore gear...


That was very hard to resist. But I'll save the ass chewing from my wife for something I "THINK" I need.


----------



## lewi1913

I put a 161cm wig out in my cart this morning at 6am, and I just got home from work and it was still there, so I bought it for $160. Thats a good deal, and $1 per cm...


----------



## Minger

=/

20k Waterproof sessions pants on SAC now...I bought some 10k ones last week on ebay for $60, and they still aren't in yet...shoulda waited and saved my money


----------



## Guest

*Board on WM*

Forum Seeker Pro Model Snowboard 156 only
$219.95
60% off
Reg. $549.95


----------



## Guest

Ispepsi said:


> Forum Seeker Pro Model Snowboard 156 only
> $219.95
> 60% off
> Reg. $549.95


saw it. do i really need a fourth board?  nah... but I AM trying to find friends that need a sweet deal.


----------



## Minger

I wanted that board, but 2 boards for a beginner doeesn't seem like a good idea at the moment...

Did anyone get the 3pack of Lib Tech Beanies? I got in just a little too late for them...


----------



## Guest

Finally cave in to the SAC/WM browsing addiction and made my first purchase today!

Foursquare Newberry Snowboard Pant ... $70 (67% off) ... and with shipping ... totals to less then $90 ... 

So excited ... Can't wait to try them on (~10 days) 

Impossible to find such deals anywhere in toronto ...


----------



## Grimdog

Uh Oh. You have now released the beast.


----------



## Minger

I really liked those pants you just bought...but I'm a guy, so I don't think they'd work out very well for me. I think t hey looked pretty badass =D


----------



## Guest

Spy Orbits back on SAC @ $47.15

and Anon Figment on WM $39.95


----------



## T.J.

^^ i resisted both pairs of those goggles even tho both were VERY nice.

analog jacket on WM for $18. would have pulled the trigger for a spare until i saw the 600MM waterproof rating. if i want to wear a t-shirt on the slopes i would...


----------



## Minger

Yeah, saw that too. Was all like OMG cheap jacket...then realized that.


----------



## squishydonut

anyone pick up that oakley board bag 3.0? (edit: and is willing to sell...?)


----------



## Minger

Er, there was a board bag? crap...I needed one.


----------



## Grimdog

30 pairs of size large FLOW M9 bindings sold in 16 mins. Wish I would have caught that.


----------



## T.J.

WM suckered me into a DC beanie last night. bastards.


----------



## squishydonut

ride Ex's up for $71.


----------



## Grimdog

squishydonut said:


> ride Ex's up for $71.



They'll be back again. They still have 122 pairs left.


----------



## Guest

nice outerwear on sale at both WM and SAC (sessions pants and volcom jacket) ... but damn both of them were for mens ...


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> They'll be back again. They still have 122 pairs left.


In fact, they're up again right now, for those interested.

And SAC is now selling Salomon F22 boots for 130 bucks, too.


----------



## Grimdog

Snowblower said:


> In fact, they're up again right now, for those interested.



Canadians need not apply. They don't ship Ride to Canada.


----------



## Grimdog

Salomon F22 boots on SAC right now. NIIIIIIICE!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Can anyone comment on how the F22 fit? On the smaller or bigger side? The only boots I've tried were Burtons if anyone can give a comparison.

Thanks!


----------



## Grimdog

Jeffers said:


> Can anyone comment on how the F22 fit? On the smaller or bigger side? The only boots I've tried were Burtons if anyone can give a comparison.
> 
> Thanks!


I went from using Burton Rulers to Salomon Synapse boots and I have narrower feet. The Salomons fit my feet like a glove while the Burton's were a little to roomy in the toe and it never seemed that I could get the tight enough. From what I understand, Salomons typically fit a narrower foot and the have wide versions of their boots as well. I have to say that I really like the Salomons and the zone lacing system workers really well for me.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> I went from using Burton Rulers to Salomon Synapse boots and I have narrower feet. The Salomons fit my feet like a glove while the Burton's were a little to roomy in the toe and it never seemed that I could get the tight enough. From what I understand, Salomons typically fit a narrower foot and the have wide versions of their boots as well. I have to say that I really like the Salomons and the zone lacing system workers really well for me.


Thanks for the reply.

Ordered... now let's hope they fit! SAC and WM are killing me - spent over $300 in the past week... :dunno:


----------



## Grimdog

Jeffers said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Ordered... now let's hope they fit! SAC and WM are killing me - spent over $300 in the past week... :dunno:


Nice work. You're obviously not married.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grimdog

The SAC gods are truly being cruel by posting up only size M. WTF? How about a size for the other 95% of the snowboard population?


----------



## scottland

Super nice 686 jacket for all those ladies out there. $109


----------



## Guest

thats my jacket .... 2 friends already have it lol


----------



## Guest

Whole lotta Burton Ronin 2L pants on sale for 100 bucks on WM right now. The last thing I need is more pants, but I thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## Minger

Just bought 686 Cranium Pipe Gloves...$22 shipped. I have to stop visiting this site, its taking away all of my money...


and SAC is being mean...Sessions TNT coat, but only in brown...I want black =/


----------



## Guest

/\ /\ /\ /\
I saw those jackets up for sale.... look pretty damn nice!

There are some Foursquare Wright jackets up right now for only 60 buck! Only 8k/8g rating, but it'd be a good mild weather jacket. If only they had one in black...


----------



## squishydonut

head tribute freestyle board up for $134. any good?


----------



## Guest

some steeeezy anon figments up right now. good bye 5 year old scotts .


----------



## Guest

from the WM banner "The Infiltration: Snowboarding overthrows WM Wed, Feb 27"

is this another all boarding day with wicked deals?


----------



## Guest

WM got o-matic boards up right now for 155. I missed the last wide 159


----------



## Guest

I do need some new snowboard pants... are these a good deal? The 686 Smarty Access on WM?

Looks like they have a lot, so I have some time to think perhaps... or should I wait for something else?


----------



## T.J.

yeah they are a pretty good deal.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

NOOOOO are the pants all gone? i needed them


----------



## Guest

finally received my new board pants (the foursquare newberry, in eddie plaid) from WM! now i am waiting patiently for them to put the jacket up for sale (resisted buying the sessions gore-tex one that was on earlier today). 

UPS ground shipping (destination: ontario, canada) was pretty good. (none of the horror stories occur to me, this time)

can't wait to hit the slopes this weekend with them!

oh ... wednesday is the big WM snowboard sale  ... good luck to everyone credit cards!


----------



## Minger

What the heck...there were P1's on there for 78 this morning...

I'm dying for tomorrow to come, as even though I shouldn't, a cheap second board would be nice...especially if they're better than sierra's current prices.


----------



## Guest

Minger said:


> What the heck...there were P1's on there for 78 this morning...
> 
> I'm dying for tomorrow to come, as even though I shouldn't, a cheap second board would be nice...especially if they're better than sierra's current prices.


I'm almost happy the clinic I work in tomorrow morning doesn't have internet access.

Almost.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

hey ive only just started checking whiskey militia. i want some black snowboard pants. id like burton, because my jacket is burton and i want the two to be able to connect.

should i hold out for burton, or do pants not really come that often? if they dont, im just gonna buy the next pair of black snowpants i see


----------



## Grimdog

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> hey ive only just started checking whiskey militia. i want some black snowboard pants. id like burton, because my jacket is burton and i want the two to be able to connect.
> 
> should i hold out for burton, or do pants not really come that often? if they dont, im just gonna buy the next pair of black snowpants i see




Hold out for the Burtons. Tomorrow is 100% snowboarding day on WM so their should be a lot of pants.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Grimdog said:


> Hold out for the Burtons. Tomorrow is 100% snowboarding day on WM so their should be a lot of pants.


werd thanks for the superquick reply


----------



## Guest

OMG FIRST ITEM FOR SNOWBOARD DAY ON WM IS A RIDE RX BINDINGS....THEIR SOOO SICKKKKK!!!! jesus christ too bad i dont need bindings yet...my discords are holding up just fine...i really need a pair of pants....bad. the ones i have no have fatty holes in the knees haha im gonna use ducktape to patch em up next time i hit the hill

GO GRAB SOME BINDINGS PLEASE FOR ME THEIR 83$!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Giro Omen helmet.... do I get it.. hmm..


----------



## Guest

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> hey ive only just started checking whiskey militia. i want some black snowboard pants. id like burton, because my jacket is burton and i want the two to be able to connect.
> 
> should i hold out for burton, or do pants not really come that often? if they dont, im just gonna buy the next pair of black snowpants i see


Good luck getting black pants on WM or S&C. I was in the same boat for a while. Black is the most popular color and if you're a common size you're pretty much outta luck. I ended up going with some red Oakley Crash pants from BackCountry for $65 with two day shipping.


----------



## Guest

Pants and a jacket are what I really want. Oh pretty please. I shoulda bought those 686 Access pants yesterday but I didn't. Alas.


----------



## T.J.

i've passed up on 2 nice base layer shirts in the last 2 days. grrrrr.


also, keep and eye out tomorrow. i got a flyer with my last WM order that SAC and WM will have crazy snowboard gear deals all day tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> i've passed up on 2 nice base layer shirts in the last 2 days. grrrrr.
> 
> 
> also, keep and eye out tomorrow. i got a flyer with my last WM order that SAC and WM will have crazy snowboard gear deals all day tomorrow.


All day tomorrow, as in Thursday, Feb 28th?


----------



## Guest

As in today.


----------



## Guest

That's what I thought.

All I have to say is WM and S&C could lead to an addiction. The Spy Soldier goggles are up right now, but I already bought goggles I love three days ago and bought two new lenses today, but I still almost want to buy those Soldier goggles because they are so cheap and look awesome.


----------



## romesaz

HOLY CHEAP SPY GOGGLES BATMAN!

Soldiers for 40 USD ... :|
I have 2 pairs of goggles already.... what the hell! They're both not even a season old yet....grrr......I don't need a third!

Check out WM!


----------



## T.J.

hmmm...thought the 100% snowboard day was tomorrow. my mistake, sorry guys.

those spys are sweet but there is nothing wrong with my anons. dammit, resist!


----------



## Guest

I had no goggles before... now I have some Spy Soldiers...

Uh oh. I'm gonna be broke. Snowboard yesterday, goggles today (so far)... who knows what else.


----------



## romesaz

Shazkar said:


> I had no goggles before... now I have some Spy Soldiers...
> 
> Uh oh. I'm gonna be broke. Snowboard yesterday, goggles today (so far)... who knows what else.


A credit card allows you to spend money you don't have    
They had some siiiick Special Blend pants yesterday with 15/10k ratings...I almost jumped on it. Especially compared to Canadian prices...I'd never be able to get anything so cheap at local shops.
I've got all the hardware, just looking at softgoods today


----------



## Guest

No more goggles, now they have some DC boots up. Too bad I have no idea how DC boots fit because I could use some new ones.


----------



## Guest

I actually bought 2 pairs of goggles because at those prices it was cheaper than buying one pair with two a spare lens to change out... crap guys.. this is bad. I only work a few hours a week because I'm in school.


----------



## Guest

romesaz said:


> A credit card allows you to spend money you don't have
> They had some siiiick Special Blend pants yesterday with 15/10k ratings...I almost jumped on it. Especially compared to Canadian prices...I'd never be able to get anything so cheap at local shops.
> I've got all the hardware, just looking at softgoods today


I almost jumped on those pants too, but I had bought the Oakley Crash pants in the same red color on Monday. Had I bought a different color on the Oakleys I would have bought those Special Blends.


----------



## Guest

I woulda bought the pants too, but when I saw them they only had that plaid color... which I don't dig.


----------



## Minger

If I woke up in time for the mirrored lenses I would have bought one...bronze nah.

Tryin to save some money...so I should stop going to WM but keep coming back =/


----------



## killclimbz

I think Whiskey Militia today is a snowboard gear blow out day. Just fyi...


----------



## romesaz

killclimbz said:


> I think Whiskey Militia today is a snowboard gear blow out day. Just fyi...


And SAC is doing a skiing blow out today, all day.


----------



## T.J.

i really wish i knew how the sizing went for DC boots. not the best boots in the world but nicer than mine.


----------



## T.J.

i am going to resist those boots.

i will find something nicer in the offseason that will work for my needs better.

resist, dammit...resist!


----------



## killclimbz

Boots are gone. I would wait, there will probably be a nicer boot that pops later on. I think DC makes some good boots, just not those. At least I hope so, since I bought a pair of DC Allegiance boots last week. I'll put them to snow this weekend and test 'em out...


----------



## Dcp584

Right now on WM Forum destroyer 155 $170 Only two!!!

Never mind gone


----------



## Minger

omatic boron right now...


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

got those burton gloves. just need pants now. then im never gonna check that damn website again or im gonna go broke


----------



## Guest

here's to hoping the anon figments i got a few days ago on WM are better/fit better than the spy soliders up. if shipping wasn't such a premium i'd by a pair for safety and send one back.


----------



## Guest

double post.


----------



## Guest

Must resist buying new pants ...... must resist ....... it's tough because my new pants are sitting in front of my door and I'm here at work.


----------



## Guest

Damn, there's no way those pants will still be available by the time I get home, try on the pants, decide if I like them, and get back online.


----------



## Grimdog

Burton Dominant for $150. That is something of Burton's I would like to have. However, I do live in Canada so that just adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Burton Dominant for $150. That is something of Burton's I would like to have. However, I do live in Canada so that just adds fuel to the fire.


I'm actually looking a for a park board but... that's the ugliest board I've ever seen in my life. Even worse, the 159, which I'd get, is the ugliest of them all. Oh well.


----------



## Grimdog

FastForward said:


> I'm actually looking a for a park board but... that's the ugliest board I've ever seen in my life. Even worse, the 159, which I'd get, is the ugliest of them all. Oh well.


I don't mind the graphics considering that it is a jib board. I like the rails and skateboard graphic on the base with the grip tape on the top. These boards come in a bunch of different colrs and that is why they can't guarantee what color will be sent to you.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Burton Dominant for $150. That is something of Burton's I would like to have. However, I do live in Canada so that just adds fuel to the fire.


might be a silly question, but why can't they ship to canada?


----------



## Grimdog

Strife said:


> might be a silly question, but why can't they ship to canada?


It's because of the merchant agreement that they have with Burton. There aren't any Burton dealers that I know of that can ship to Canada from the States. Burton isn't the only company that does it either. Nixon, Ride, and even Arcteryx (which is a Canadian company) have the same type of agreements in place. In Canada, that board retails for $500 which is 32% higher than what it retails for in the U.S. Even when the Canadian dollar wasn't kickin' the crap out of the U.S. dollar, it was still cheaper to buy that board out of the States. Canadians have been taking it in the A$$ on snowboarding gear and a lot of other consumer goods for years. (Insert violin music here). Free trade my A$$.


----------



## Guest

Saloman F22 on steepandcheap.com 

If only they were wide I would own these right now


----------



## Guest

Man, I don't like the non-Ski/Snowboard blowout bonanza days on S&C and WM ... it's too boring.


----------



## Guest

Damnit, I was trying to decide between small and medium on those Oakley jackets, and then I checked out too slow and the smalls in Brown were gone, goddamnit...
Now I know I need a small... 5'6" and 135-140lbs, is definitely small. But I hate it, I really liked that jacket...


----------



## Guest

*forum aura board!*

that was actually the board i was going to buy at the beginning of this season. it wasn't the best board by forum and i could barely afford that then (and now) but to see that the price drop! from $400 down to $120 and total to less $150 with shipping and handling, it just breaks my heart. 

good thing i only saw it after, but from the inventory check it appears they still got lots of stock on it (even the 146cm!). i am going to hope they don't put it back up again when i am in front of my computer!

I have to keep reminding myself i am saving up for a new board next season! resist ... resist ... DAMNIT, I HATE WM!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

livelyjay said:


> Man, I don't like the non-Ski/Snowboard blowout bonanza days on S&C and WM ... it's too boring.


wtf...they have some ugly lookin womens luggage right now


----------



## squishydonut

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> wtf...they have some ugly lookin womens luggage right now


and a f-ing bike tire. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

L cartels up right now!!111!!! oh wait...they're probably already gone  it's ok...now you can save yourself some trouble and get 390s and be even happier


----------



## Minger

ughh...what the heck...forum grudge for 203, but only 158 and 161...


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> and a f-ing bike tire. :thumbsdown:


I lol'd hahaha

EDIT: omg sick ride bindings up on wm for 90 bucks....considering it...should i?...nooooo IDK AAAHHH


----------



## romesaz

686 SMARTY pants Khaki color on WM for 75


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

wow my gloves came in like two days. awesome.

i just need black pants now


----------



## Guest

ThirtyTwo Lashed Snowboard Boot - Men's sizes 9-13 on WM right now, Red/White only for $89.99


----------



## Guest

Foursquare Q pants on sale right now at Whiskey for under 60 bucks!!! Thank god I'm comfortable in the knowledge I've bought enough stuff already, but for you guys...


----------



## Guest

Nitro T2 Freestyle Snowboard $187.99 for 151-159cm all in stock reg $420
WM


----------



## Guest

Board is gone, now it's Rome Targa's S/M for $119


----------



## NYCboarder

damm coulda used it in size large..


----------



## Minger

Forum Recon for 115...not bad


----------



## T.J.

just got snaked on the dakine hoody they had up. sold out in my size while i was checking out.


----------



## killclimbz

T.J. said:


> just got snaked on the dakine hoody they had up. sold out in my size while i was checking out.


That was me! I got one!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J.

You Fucker!


----------



## killclimbz

Don't worry, you'll be able to check out my sweet hoody when you're in Colorado in May!


----------



## squishydonut

got that DC roller-board bag. pretty sweet.


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> Don't worry, you'll be able to check out my sweet hoody when you're in Colorado in May!


now you owe me a beer for snaking me.:laugh:


----------



## Minger

Deal a Day! Daily deal on Every Day Merchandise at Closeout Prices!

Hehe...50 goggles for $6 each!

Sorry, I just had to:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

spi's on wm for 99

if only i had a board to put them on


----------



## schmitty34

Ispepsi said:


> Board is gone, now it's Rome Targa's S/M for $119


Man I wish I had small feet! So many good deals on small bindings.


----------



## Guest

I need bindings to complete my new (and first) setup


----------



## killclimbz

Joey Bananas said:


> I need bindings to complete my new (and first) setup


Ride SPI bindings on WM for $99 right now...


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Ride SPI bindings on WM for $99 right now...


I am only seeing the DC 1st layer jank


----------



## NYCboarder

whiskey militia its on he said 
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Ride SPI Snowboard Binding

those are some nice binding.. i just bought the targas monday


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> whiskey militia its on he said
> WhiskeyMilitia.com: Ride SPI Snowboard Binding
> 
> those are some nice binding.. i just bought the targas monday


I go there and see the DC Onyx 1st layer pant

Although my pop up shows the bindings


----------



## killclimbz

Clear you internet cache and try again. I would hurry as they could run out of your size....


----------



## NYCboarder

Joey Bananas said:


> I go there and see the DC Onyx 1st layer pant
> 
> Although my pop up shows the bindings


allow pop ups i guess? or restart your comp there are a bunch left u got time


----------



## Guest

Had to close my browser. I need XL 

Oh well.


----------



## NYCboarder

xl just sold out =( there were only 4 when i checked 3 min ago


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> xl just sold out =( there were only 4 when i checked 3 min ago


I picked up the Forum Recon board the other night and the DC boots the next day. Hopefully I can catch some bindings soon.


----------



## Guest

Good deal. Just bought 390s yesterday though.


----------



## Guest

Plus they're yicky Brown ..... form over fashion though right?


----------



## Minger

Woohoo Spy Zed goggles for 36...with 3 lenses!


----------



## squishydonut

Minger said:


> Woohoo Spy Zed goggles for 36...with 3 lenses!


dang, didn't notice the 3 lenses part. which ones?


----------



## Guest

yea those zeds were a SICK DEAL. i was considering getting the thatched pattern then i noticed it was for girls...which made me want to buy it even more! then i realized i had no money left  laaame


----------



## squishydonut

colortv said:


> i was considering getting the thatched pattern then i noticed it was for girls...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Minger

I didn't realize its for girls..crap? Oh well....hopefully they fit, otherwise I can make up all lost money on ebay.

Mine came with Silver Mirror/Rose/Persimmon, got White Breaker...my friend got the white/green goggles, which came with bronze, gold mirror I think, and persimmon...


----------



## squishydonut

if all else fails, there's always a bike tire or a fugly shirt.


----------



## nyckk

Minger said:


> I didn't realize its for girls..crap? Oh well....hopefully they fit, otherwise I can make up all lost money on ebay.
> 
> Mine came with Silver Mirror/Rose/Persimmon, got White Breaker...my friend got the white/green goggles, which came with bronze, gold mirror I think, and persimmon...


EERO NIEMELA : new member of the spy optic team wears them if they fit then who cares


----------



## Guest

no way dude the goggles are for dudes! BUT one of the pairs of goggles were for girls, the thatched pattern, it was kinda sneaky on wm's part cus it was all dude goggles then in little print next to the kind of goggles was this tiny little note that said "for women"...i was like ohsnap.


----------



## Minger

Ooooh. I thought he meant all of the goggles were for girls. Oh well, hooray for White Breakers...although I don't know if I'd want the Anons today more...but then again, $36 for 3 lenses is pretty good in itself


----------



## Guest

oh goddamn...those anon majestics are back up...their chick goggles but they can fit on my face...thats good old fashioned steez on some of these...im thinkin about getting the dagger one.


----------



## Guest

i have all the signs of WM & SAC withdrawal symptoms. i have turned off all of the alerts on my computer in hopes of the fact i would not accidentally purchase any jackets. 

all those pretty jackets and goggles that have been on sale lately ... i am going to cry! :'(


----------



## Guest

idk if any1 else noticed but there were a pair of sick spy's up just now. hundred something dollar goggles specially made for todd richards got marked down to 45. they were pretty nice. nice red mirror lenses


----------



## Guest

colortv said:


> idk if any1 else noticed but there were a pair of sick spy's up just now. hundred something dollar goggles specially made for todd richards got marked down to 45. they were pretty nice. nice red mirror lenses


Yeah I saw those and was like wtf *cry* because I just spent so much on gear recently, lol. They looked hot.

Sold out in a matter of 2 mnutes.


----------



## Guest

idk if they sold out or not cus i have a pair sitting in the cart. im debating getting them. i don't really need another pair...but still their sick


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

has anyone ever seen helmets on wm?


----------



## Guest

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> has anyone ever seen helmets on wm?


one on SAC now... though not cheap, because its a really expensive retail one, so even when discounted a ton its expensive ha


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Shazkar said:


> one on SAC now... though not cheap, because its a really expensive retail one, so even when discounted a ton its expensive ha


yea i just want a regular helmet. nothing fancy


----------



## killclimbz

I know there has been talks of racks here and there. Right now there is a nice 4 board carrier by Inno on the site for $60. That's freakin' cheap for a quality carrier. I have the slider model of these and it's solid. Of course you'll still need Yakima or Thule system to mount them too, but that knocks $50-$100 off your cost.


----------



## Guest

Forum Youngblood up for sale at WM, but only in 156cm size. Unfortunately it's too small for me


----------



## Minger

Saw the 156 and cried inside because its too big for me. 

Burton day om WM tomorrow...won'der if it'll be as bad as bad as Snowboarding day on the 27th was?


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow, WM, maybe....according to the email 

* Burton Custom Snowboard
* Burton Mission Snowboard Binding
* Burton AK Midweight Pant - Men's
** Burton Fish Snowboard* mmmmmmmmm
* Burton EST Snowboard Binding


----------



## Guest

those mission bindings look mighty tasty...wonder if i can get them before monday when i leave for mammoth...


----------



## Grimdog

Too bad they still don't ship to Canada. Oh well, I did manage to get a new pair of white and Rust Rome 390's shipped to me for $100 today. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Guest

I think it was this thread, but somebody asked about audio helmets, SAC has 'em now!


----------



## Minger

Jeez, at over half off, thats expensive!

Well, maybe not as expnsive as your head, but still.


----------



## Guest

Helmets are a lot like boots though, gotta try them on beforehand because it might not fit right. I know the Giro helmets don't fit me right. I bought a Smith helmet for $40 on clearance (50% off) at a local shop and it fits me great.

My wife will kill me if I buy a snowboard tomorrow. Hopefully the boards aren't in my size or not priced right so I won't be tempted to buy.


----------



## Guest

im really tempted to buy these missions...their not bad lookin, i think, and i could seriously use some new bindings and i've been wanting to try out the whole toe-strap deal, and burton does it right so IDKKKKK D:? D:?


----------



## Guest

Burton Custom on WM right now for $214.99


----------



## Guest

Damn it ..... must resist hitting the Buy Now button ......


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> Damn it ..... must resist hitting the Buy Now button ......


I know...I've always wanted to buy a board from WM and try to sell it for more...I just don't know how much their shipping is, especially on something like a board. But I doubt you'd have a hard time getting rid of a Custom.


----------



## Guest

burton custom for 200 thats a really good price. 10 bucks for shipping.


----------



## T.J.

Grimdog said:


> Too bad they still don't ship to Canada. Oh well, I did manage to get a new pair of white and Rust Rome 390's shipped to me for $100 today. Can't wait to try them out.


they are siiiiiick grim. krish got the same ones and rode em the last day i was in VT. sweet bindings.


----------



## T.J.

mitchamus said:


> burton custom for 200 thats a really good price. 10 bucks for shipping.


lies! everyone knows SAC and WM cant even ship a pair of socks for $10


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> lies! everyone knows SAC and WM cant even ship a pair of socks for $10


that what it said:


----------



## Guest

Oy, 25 bucks less for the Custom (if you count shipping) than I paid for it... and the one I got was a Second. No big deal really, but ah well.


----------



## Guest

Just a quick question since I am a noob, can I mount my salomon bindings to the Burton Custom? The binding mount has six elongated holes for mounting, 2x3 pattern, like this:
Front
X X
X X
X X
Back


----------



## scottland

livelyjay said:


> Just a quick question since I am a noob, can I mount my salomon bindings to the Burton Custom? The binding mount has six elongated holes for mounting, 2x3 pattern, like this:
> Front
> X X
> X X
> X X
> Back


You would need a different baseplate for your bindings. I would have to imagine that Saloman offers on that fits burton boards.


----------



## Guest

I'll shoot them an email and find out. Too late for me on the WM deal though, they sold out of my size. Those things are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, getting in touch with Salomon might be a bit more difficult than I had first imagined. I think these are universal binding mounts though. I'll take them with me when I go to the ski shop in the offseason and see if they match up.


Any ways, Burton X8 up for grabs at $225 right now. Limited quantities.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> Yeah, getting in touch with Salomon might be a bit more difficult than I had first imagined. I think these are universal binding mounts though. I'll take them with me when I go to the ski shop in the offseason and see if they match up.
> 
> 
> Any ways, Burton X8 up for grabs at $225 right now. Limited quantities.


that has the ICS binding mount so you would have to buy new bindings... never mind just noticed they give some sort of disk to fix that.


----------



## Guest

Watching the video on Burton's site right now about the ICS system. Pretty cool, but you only have two mount points, which unless it's super reinforced leads me to believe it's easier to break. Great idea though.


----------



## Guest

According to the video Burton makes a disk for their bindings that has three holes, two for mounting it to the ICS channel and the middle to look through at where it is in the channel. Still, it's two points of pressure versus 3 like regular Burton bindings or 4 on standard bindings.


----------



## Guest

Damn, anyone looking for a Burton EST ICS setup on closeout just had an orgasim. An $850 MSRP for board and binding going for $355 plus shipping. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Grimdog

livelyjay said:


> Watching the video on Burton's site right now about the ICS system. Pretty cool, but you only have two mount points, which unless it's super reinforced leads me to believe it's easier to break. Great idea though.


I was in a shop yesterday and the Burton boards that had the ICS had discs attached to the plastic bag to retrofit none EST bindings.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> Damn, anyone looking for a Burton EST ICS setup on closeout just had an orgasim. An $850 MSRP for board and binding going for $355 plus shipping. Not a bad deal at all.


Don't you mean "orgasm" ? lol


----------



## Guest

Damn no shipping Burton to Canada, the Custom is up right now 144-158cm for $214.99


----------



## Guest

really disappointed that they only had the p1's up once today, it wasn't even technically on burton day it was at the beggining of today, and they only had one pair of smalls....jeeze talk about laaaame


----------



## Guest

Trace63 said:


> Don't you mean "orgasm" ? lol


Yeah yeah yeah, spelling nazi  It's because I made the post using IE instead of Firefox, which has a built in spell checker that checks anything you type on the fly.

I was just thinking something though to counter act this lack of shipping to Canada. Couldn't you just ship it to someone on the forum who's "close" to where you are in Canada, then have them ship it to you? You would end up paying double in shipping, but it might be worth the savings over the price of the stuff, and then you could get the gear you wanted.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

livelyjay said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, spelling nazi  It's because I made the post using IE instead of Firefox, which has a built in spell checker that checks anything you type on the fly.
> 
> I was just thinking something though to counter act this lack of shipping to Canada. Couldn't you just ship it to someone on the forum who's "close" to where you are in Canada, then have them ship it to you? You would end up paying double in shipping, but it might be worth the savings over the price of the stuff, and then you could get the gear you wanted.


you mean someone close, like in rochester?


----------



## Guest

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> you mean someone close, like in rochester?


Depends. I'm "close" to Ontario and Quebec, but not the other territories. There's also a post office, FedEx, and UPS drop off location really close to where I work.


----------



## Guest

Nitro T1 Legacy Freestyle board - I want to find a pretty soft board (currently have a Burton Custom). Is this going to suit me for the days of riding mostly in the park? Looks like a good deal and I know Nitro makes some good boards? Comments/opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Guest

What don't you like about the Custom?


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> What don't you like about the Custom?


Nothing really, but I've had it about 5 years and want a 2nd board that is softer. Plus, I really like the twin design boards which my 2003 Custom isn't. Then again, if the Custom is a twin now I would consider buying a 2008, I guess...but I don't think it is. 

PS - tried a Ride Society and it wasn't nearly as flexy as I had been told.


----------



## Grimdog

livelyjay said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, spelling nazi  It's because I made the post using IE instead of Firefox, which has a built in spell checker that checks anything you type on the fly.
> 
> I was just thinking something though to counter act this lack of shipping to Canada. Couldn't you just ship it to someone on the forum who's "close" to where you are in Canada, then have them ship it to you? You would end up paying double in shipping, but it might be worth the savings over the price of the stuff, and then you could get the gear you wanted.


I've done that with the Nixon watches a few times. They don't care if it's a Canadian credit card but the shipping address has to be in the U.S. Cost wise it actually works out pretty good because the shipping is a lot cheaper when you ship to a U.S. address and then you can get your buddy to slow boat it to Canada and in the end the shipping cost is not much more than had they shipped directly to Canada it just takes a little longer to get.


----------



## Guest

Exactly. So, if anyone is interested in getting some stuff shipped to Cananda, just drop me a line and we can work something out. I don't mind helping out fellow Canuck forum members.


----------



## T.J.

i think its womens day on sac or something. geez, at least the last 3 or 4 items have been womens stuff


----------



## Guest

Ride Beta MVMNT on WM 112 bucks


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> i think its womens day on sac or something. geez, at least the last 3 or 4 items have been womens stuff



thats right girls rule and boys drool hahahhahhaa:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

ecave84 said:


> Ride Beta MVMNT on WM 112 bucks


Noooooo. I'm back too late from lunch to jump on those. They probably didn't have my size any ways.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> Noooooo. I'm back too late from lunch to jump on those. They probably didn't have my size any ways.


xl sold old out, but L and M didnt so they will probably be back up

Whiskey Attack - Deal Tracker


----------



## Guest

ecave84 said:


> xl sold old out, but L and M didnt so they will probably be back up
> 
> Whiskey Attack - Deal Tracker


Sweet, I'll keep my eyes open. Now I have to make the decision on do I buy those at $124 shipped or do I buy the RX like I was going to for $89.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> Sweet, I'll keep my eyes open. Now I have to make the decision on do I buy those at $124 shipped or do I buy the RX like I was going to for $89.


I just bought EXs from sierrasnowboard for $72


----------



## Guest

Joey Bananas said:


> I just bought EXs from sierrasnowboard for $72


I've been on their site all day today. They are selling the Beta MVMNT for $125 shipped. I think I might just pick up the RX binding and call it quits for the season for purchases.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> I've been on their site all day today. They are selling the Beta MVMNT for $125 shipped. I think I might just pick up the RX binding and call it quits for the season for purchases.


I figured for a newb setup the EXs for that price weren't too bad.


----------



## Guest

Joey Bananas said:


> I figured for a newb setup the EXs for that price weren't too bad.


You are correct. We bought the VXn for my wife and they are essentially the same thing as the EX. She loves them.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> You are correct. We bought the VXn for my wife and they are essentially the same thing as the EX. She loves them.


Sweet, I am looking for bindings for the wife aswell. I just ordered her a board as a surprise.


----------



## Guest

Joey Bananas said:


> Sweet, I am looking for bindings for the wife aswell. I just ordered her a board as a surprise.


I said screw it and pulled the trigger. Bought the RX bindings off of SierraSnowboard.com for $90 shipped. If you go to Ride's website, browse for the binding you want, and click "Buy Now" they open up every online store that still has them in stock. Pretty nice option. I'm really starting to like Ride just based on their customer service and the huge amount of info on their website. Oh yeah, they also make some pretty nice stuff from what I have heard on the forums.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> I said screw it and pulled the trigger. Bought the RX bindings off of SierraSnowboard.com for $90 shipped. If you go to Ride's website, browse for the binding you want, and click "Buy Now" they open up every online store that still has them in stock. Pretty nice option. I'm really starting to like Ride just based on their customer service and the huge amount of info on their website. Oh yeah, they also make some pretty nice stuff from what I have heard on the forums.


Friends and online reviews have stated the same. That's the reson why I went that direction. I looked at the EXs in a store and they felt solid.


----------



## Minger

Gah, theres an Arbor Crossbow on SAC for 250...I want it but its out of my spending $. %Q%@#FCQ


----------



## BRsnow

I have been looking at this board all season...but I need to refrain...although it seems to be just what I am looking for....


----------



## Guest

*arbor crossbow!*

was soooooo tempted to buy the board for a friend for his birthday ... hardly see long boards (162cm+) on SAC and WM.

but considering the fact i am not too familiar with arbor boards ... i hesitated ... 

it is a sick deal though ...


----------



## Guest

WA WA WEE WA! Palmer Carbon Circle 2 for $266! WTF!


----------



## Grimdog

For all the wakeboarders in the forum. Here is the SAC of wakeboarding.


Boarders Best Buy - One Smokin' Deal at a Time Wake Skate Snow and Surf


----------



## Guest

Trace63 said:


> WA WA WEE WA! Palmer Carbon Circle 2 for $266! WTF!


the sales on boards are insane on SAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
why why why why do they show them when i am broke!


----------



## squishydonut

Grimdog said:


> For all the wakeboarders in the forum. Here is the SAC of wakeboarding.
> 
> 
> Boarders Best Buy - One Smokin' Deal at a Time Wake Skate Snow and Surf


nice. anyone have any more sites like that? surfing?


----------



## scottland

I scored a 686 Jacket last night for $118 on WM. (does the happy dance)


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

does anyone know if steep&cheap/whiskey militia still sells snowboard/skiing gear in the summer months? do they switch to summer sports gear?


----------



## Grimdog

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> does anyone know if steep&cheap/whiskey militia still sells snowboard/skiing gear in the summer months? do they switch to summer sports gear?



They still do but just not as much for obvious reasons.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Grimdog said:


> They still do but just not as much for obvious reasons.


not as much as in id better get the gear i need in the next month or so or not as much as in i shouldnt worry about it?


----------



## Grimdog

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> not as much as in id better get the gear i need in the next month or so or not as much as in i shouldnt worry about it?



I wouldn't wait until the summer. Get it now while they still have some better choices.


----------



## Guest

I just picked up the DC Decoy bag for $27. Matches my DC Balance boots.


----------



## Minger

Meh...Burton Freestyles for bindings for 50 shipped...tempting. =/


----------



## Grimdog

Minger said:


> Meh...Burton Freestyles for bindings for 50 shipped...tempting. =/



Only if you're a beginner or won't be boarding much would I suggest these bindings.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

ohh man was that andy warhol board the 2008 model?

damn i wish i hadnt bought my board


----------



## Guest

Yup, and it was a pretty killer price too. I thought about it, but then I remembered that I'm poor right now. I might sell my weight set for $100, then I might pick up something from S&C, WM, or Sierra.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

livelyjay said:


> Yup, and it was a pretty killer price too. I thought about it, but then I remembered that I'm poor right now. I might sell my weight set for $100, then I might pick up something from S&C, WM, or Sierra.


daaaaamn :'(
i bought my 08 white collection for 300 and thought i got a killer deal. i wouldve picked a warhol over my board anyday


----------



## Guest

F22's back on SAC at $126!!!


----------



## nzboardlife

Raiden Binding Strike Snowboard Binding 
$61.99
59% off
Reg. $149.95

up on WhiskeyMilitia.com: Raiden Binding Strike Snowboard Binding at the moment


----------



## nzboardlife

Smith Prodigy Goggles.... if ya quick
$35.94
69% Off, Regularly $114.95


----------



## killclimbz

FUCK YOU SAC!!! God damn it! I just bought the Black Diamon Neve Crampons. I've got a couple 50+ degree Couloirs I've been looking at, but needed some crampons to do it. Now I have crampons...


----------



## Guest

hahahhahahahha kc you crack me up!


----------



## killclimbz

Want to really crack up. On SAC alone I have spent $2,261.15. On WM I've spent far less. $93.40.

So in total I have spent $2354.55 at stoopid backcountry.com discount sites. Fuggers...

Of course this is a drop in the bucket as to what Grimdog has spent...


----------



## Guest

I've spent $32 on some sunglasses. They came today, fit a little small, but I can live with them.


----------



## Grimdog

killclimbz said:


> Want to really crack up. On SAC alone I have spent $2,261.15. On WM I've spent far less. $93.40.
> 
> So in total I have spent $2354.55 and stoopid backcountry.com discount sites. Fuggers...
> 
> Of course this is a drop in the bucket as to what Grimdog has spent...



I'll calculate and post up my total of shame. I'm glad my wife doesn't read this forum!


----------



## Grimdog

OK. Since March 2006 I've spent $8562.14 on SAC and since April 2007 I've spent $1711.49. Keep in mind that I do buy quite a bit in 3's to sell 2 and get the 3rd for free or next to nothing. Also a great place for Christmas and Birthday gifts. Anyone a bigger sucker than me out their?


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Grimdog said:


> OK. Since March 2006 I've spent $8562.14 on SAC and since April 2007 I've spent $1711.49. Keep in mind that I do buy quite a bit in 3's to sell 2 and get the 3rd for free or next to nothing. Also a great place for Christmas and Birthday gifts. Anyone a bigger sucker than me out their?


are the items really so cheap that you can resell them for a profit? damnit i knew i shouldve jumped on that andy warhol board


----------



## killclimbz

Grimdog, I think we need to have a contest as to when you'll break the $10k mark...


----------



## Grimdog

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> are the items really so cheap that you can resell them for a profit? damnit i knew i shouldve jumped on that andy warhol board



Some are and some aren't. Like the other day I bought 3 pairs of the Oakley Twitches for $112 shipped and they sell for about $50-$55 on eBay. Therefore, I should get the pair I keep for $12 at the most if not close to free.


----------



## Guest

swix wax iron kits now! I bought 2.


----------



## litebrite

Grimdog said:


> Keep in mind that I do buy quite a bit in 3's to sell 2 and get the 3rd for free or next to nothing.


I thought you weren't allowed to buy off SAC and resell for a profit?


----------



## Grimdog

litebrite said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to buy off SAC and resell for a profit?



Oops, you're right. I better stop doing that.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

suuuuuuuure you will hehe i kid i kid


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> OK. Since March 2006 I've spent $8562.14 on SAC and since April 2007 I've spent $1711.49. Keep in mind that I do buy quite a bit in 3's to sell 2 and get the 3rd for free or next to nothing. Also a great place for Christmas and Birthday gifts. Anyone a bigger sucker than me out their?


... I don't feel so bad anymore.

I bought the Smith Prodigy Mirror Lens today. Is it bad that I've bought 5 pairs of goggles from SAC???


2x Spy Orbit Bronze Lens
1 Spy Orbit Jailmate Silver Mirror Lens
1 Oakley O Frame Persimmon
1 Smith Prodigy Mirror Lens


----------



## Grimdog

Columbia Gaper suit up right now for the ladies.

An no Jeffers. Goggles are like sunglasses, you can never have too many pairs.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Columbia Gaper suit up right now for the ladies.
> 
> An no Jeffers. Goggles are like sunglasses, you can never have too many pairs.


Thanks, you're making me feel much better now :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> An no Jeffers. Goggles are like sunglasses, you can never have too many pairs.


The question is, can you have too many of the same pair? :laugh:



Jeffers said:


> ... I don't feel so bad anymore.
> 
> I bought the Smith Prodigy Mirror Lens today. Is it bad that I've bought 5 pairs of goggles from SAC???
> 
> 
> *2x Spy Orbit Bronze Lens*
> 1 Spy Orbit Jailmate Silver Mirror Lens
> 1 Oakley O Frame Persimmon
> 1 Smith Prodigy Mirror Lens


----------



## killclimbz

Malamutes are on SAC right now. Great price.


----------



## Guest

If ANYBODY sees a Giro Omen Audio on SAC but it for me! lol Knowing my luck Ill miss it.


----------



## nzboardlife

ride rx bindings are up


----------



## Guest

I just bought some great Spy Zed Blizzard goggles with mirror lens for $72.


----------



## Guest

BurtonBoarder said:


> I just bought some great Spy Zed Blizzard goggles with mirror lens for $72.


But....aren't those usually up for like $34 or so?


----------



## Minger

Aren't Zed and Blizzards different? My Mirrored Zed ones were 40 after shipping...makes the whole world pink!


----------



## Guest

The Blizzards cost more than just the Zeds. I don't know why, maybe its better quality or something. 
The $72 was with shipping too.


----------



## Guest

Why the hell is every sweatshirt on WM and S&C full zip? I hate full zip. I want pullover sweatshirts dammit.


----------



## Minger

screw pullovers, go zippers!


----------



## Guest

Zippers FTW!!!


----------



## squishydonut

NickNorth11 said:


> swix wax iron kits now! I bought 2.


iron kits as in wax etc, or the iron itself? if it's the latter... dangit.q


----------



## Guest

Hestra Fall Line Glove $45 - quite pricy for any gloves but given the quality bestowed on the brand - I tihnk it was a deal. Reg price $110.


----------



## squishydonut

pickings are slim now. who wants a WM/SAC SHIRT!? or that messenger bag that pops up alllll the time.


----------



## Grimdog

How about the ugly ass Volcom boardshorts they've had on all day. Enough already. Nobody wants to buy the butt-ugly shorts.


----------



## squishydonut

Grimdog said:


> How about the ugly ass Volcom boardshorts they've had on all day. Enough already. Nobody wants to buy the butt-ugly shorts.


w0rd.

12345


----------



## Guest

Selection on both sites has sucked recently. Good thing is they have the Smith Fuse goggles up right now with a Sensor Mirror. I have been trying to find low light lenses for my Smith Cascade Pro, but no one has them in stock (Gold-Lite or Yellow). So, this goggle solves one problem and makes it so I don't have to constantly swap lenses.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> iron kits as in wax etc, or the iron itself? if it's the latter... dangit.q


The iron kit, including the iron. This is what they had: Swix Alpine Glide Wax Kit 2 - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com

I bought two so I can sell one of them, but I decided to wait until next season to sell it. I might give it to my bro-in-law though. 


Does anyone know if SAC or WM is going to get anything worth buying again, or does it suck most of the year?


----------



## Guest

All you Whiskey Militia and SAC addicts, there's a new one to add to your addiction....

Deals, deals, deals……read all about ‘em! Every night at the strike of midnight, the NEW Daily Delaware will reveal the deal of the day! One blowout every day, get yours before it’s gone! 

*WARNING*: Buy quickly otherwise it might be a little bit like that movie….Gone Baby Gone!!! 


www.dailydelaware.com


----------



## nzboardlife

Burton Vapor Snowboard
$419.99
58% off
Reg. $999.95


on whiskeymilitia


----------



## nzboardlife

Spy Zed Goggles - Mirror with Additional Lens
$34.99
65% off
Reg. $99.95

right after those burton boards they now have these up on whiskeymilitia in huge stocks and array of colors


----------



## squishydonut

snagged an element skateboard w/everything for $60.


----------



## Minger

Coal the Brim beanie...I want it, but stupid shipping is $5.

But $12.50 for a decent beanie...hm


----------



## Guest

idk if any1 noticed but a while ago wm had a pair of TI's, the headphones, up! i hope they keep the headphone deals coming because i'm in desperate need of some new earbuds!
EDIT: I'm in the mood for something new off wm...cmon show me that bike tire...


----------



## Guest

Damn, I should have jumped on the Camel Bak Alpine for $50 shipped. I spent too much time researching it on the net and before I decided I wanted it the deal shifted. Maybe it will be back up later today.


----------



## killclimbz

Malamutes are back up on sac right now...


----------



## hoboken

killclimbz said:


> Malamutes are back up on sac right now...


ha yeah! i was going to grab a pair but i already have the F20's. i have to stop buying crap i don't need!


----------



## Grimdog

hoboken said:


> i have to stop buying crap i don't need!



I'll second that!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Commander

WM's website states that they have a 100% return policy. does that mean they refund the cost of shipping too?


----------



## Grimdog

Duck Commander said:


> WM's website states that they have a 100% return policy. does that mean they refund the cost of shipping too?



No. They will only cover the original and the return shipping if they screwed up otherwise all the shipping is paid by you, even the return shipping.


----------



## squishydonut

sweeeeeeeeet... more sunglasses and women's shirts.


----------



## Duck Commander

Grimdog said:


> No. They will only cover the original and the return shipping if they screwed up otherwise all the shipping is paid by you, even the return shipping.


 Thanks for the response!


----------



## Guest

even though no1 is flaming the return policy i just want to say that the return policy is seriously really good. not a lot of places will give you that 100% refund return policy deal. and even fewer have the same prices as whiskey.

oh and btw that dailydelaware.com place has some seriously nice deals. they have a 15 doller dakine glove up right now that im debating buying...i need some new gloves since my pair now have a hole inbetween the fingers


----------



## squishydonut

are there any other sites like these? for other stuff, like skate stuff etc. WM has 'em every once in a while.


----------



## Guest

swix iron kits $60 (includes iron, wax, scraper and brush)


----------



## Duck Commander

clarkUT said:


> All you Whiskey Militia and SAC addicts, there's a new one to add to your addiction....
> 
> Deals, deals, deals……read all about ‘em! Every night at the strike of midnight, the NEW Daily Delaware will reveal the deal of the day! One blowout every day, get yours before it’s gone!
> 
> *WARNING*: Buy quickly otherwise it might be a little bit like that movie….Gone Baby Gone!!!
> 
> 
> www.dailydelaware.com



That site needs a larger inventory. In the last ten days they've featured two products.


----------



## squishydonut

Duck Commander said:


> That site needs a larger inventory. In the last ten days they've featured two products.


that mono backpack shall live forevahhhhhh!


----------



## Minger

My guess is that bag is up for the weekend and they don't change during weekends?


----------



## squishydonut

anyone remember that skimboarding site? i've been tryin' to find it through that search bar but apparently my search-fu is weak.


----------



## Grimdog

squishydonut said:


> anyone remember that skimboarding site? i've been tryin' to find it through that search bar but apparently my search-fu is weak.


If you're talking about the wakeboard site. Here it is.

Boarders Best Buy - One Smokin' Deal at a Time Wake Skate Snow and Surf


----------



## squishydonut

Grimdog said:


> If you're talking about the wakeboard site. Here it is.
> 
> Boarders Best Buy - One Smokin' Deal at a Time Wake Skate Snow and Surf


danka. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minger

Alrite, i doubt Dailydelaware is ever changing. I like the bag though...hm


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Minger said:


> Alrite, i doubt Dailydelaware is ever changing. I like the bag though...hm


really? i think you should buy one then. actually i think you should buy 20, in case you lose 19 of them. then maybe theyll put something different

thanks bro good looks


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

swix alpine wax kit on sac...are these any good? would i be better off just buying all the stuff seperately?


----------



## killclimbz

It's a good basic kit. The iron alone is probably worth more than the $60. You'll go through the wax fast enough, but not bad. If you need that stuff, get it.


----------



## Grimdog

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> swix alpine wax kit on sac...are these any good? would i be better off just buying all the stuff seperately?


For that price I don't think you can go wrong. SWIX is a pretty solid brand when it come to tuning geear.


----------



## killclimbz

MSR Lightning Ascent Snowshoes on SAC right now. Personally I would rather have a splitboard for backcountry ascents, but if you have to go the snowshoe route, these are some of the best. Also about $700 cheaper than a new split. Worth to have even if you only do one backcountry hike a year.


----------



## killclimbz

$1.99 shipping for all items on Sac today. I am not sure if this applies to Whiskey Militia too or not. Worth a try I imagine.


----------



## killclimbz

$1.99 shipping on WM items today too. Just bought a special blend shirt for a grand total of $7.00. Unheard of...


----------



## T.J.

yeah WM too.


----------



## hoboken

killclimbz said:


> $1.99 shipping on WM items today too. Just bought a special blend shirt for a grand total of $7.00. Unheard of...


ha grabbed one in white


----------



## T.J.

almost pulled the trigger on that SB shirt but bailed. i dont really need it. trying to be good.

there have been a few things up in the last few weeks tho that if they pop up again and i can snag the $2 shipping they will be mine.

waiting for those dakine mtn biking gloves to come back up on sac.


----------



## Minger

It does...now there just needs to be something good on there.


----------



## Grimdog

Unfortunately it is for the U.S. only. Canadians still get to pay $11 to ship a $5 t-shirt. (Que the violin music.)


----------



## killclimbz

Playing the world's smallest for you there buddy...


----------



## Minger

t$#%&#$%^

Last time I bought a coal beanie, it was $4 to ship...now they want 7.50....otherwise, I'd buy...=/


----------



## nzboardlife

Grimdog said:


> Unfortunately it is for the U.S. only. Canadians still get to pay $11 to ship a $5 t-shirt. (Que the violin music.)


Try living further away, $60 - $200 shipping to here. i tryed to get some googles but the shipping made them more expensive then the retail price


----------



## squishydonut

nzboardlife said:


> Try living further away, $60 - $200 shipping to here. i tryed to get some googles but the shipping made them more expensive then the retail price


why is that? i've heard stories of on-line retailers marking up almost half the price for larger items. $200 shipping is insane! 

i shipped a few items to various locations around the globe and it only cost $32 i think. they were goggles or items of similar size. why the discrepancy?


----------



## nzboardlife

No idea, backcountry wont answer why, sierra only charges US$51 for boards whilst most charge anywhere from 80 to 200


----------



## Minger

I'm pretty sure Sierra charges the actual cost while the other places mark it up a bit. They can make some money...same goes for say, WhiskeyMilitia where its $7.50 to ship a shirt USPS to my house when two pairs of googles are 4.50.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

does anyone know if the sunglass companies (like dragon) on wm suck or not? all ive ever trusted is ray ban and oakley; i dont really know a whole lot about sunglasses...


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Dragon rocks...*



SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> does anyone know if the sunglass companies (like dragon) on wm suck or not? all ive ever trusted is ray ban and oakley; i dont really know a whole lot about sunglasses...


DRAGON*-*Manufacturers*-*SUBURBAN BLEND

All Dragon glasses are 100% UV Protective and only some are Polarized for some extra coin.


----------



## T.J.

yeah dragon is solid.


----------



## killclimbz

Dragon is fine. I just picked up a pair a few weeks ago. Frankly I like Smith, Dragon, Native, and just about anything over Oakley. Oakley has very nice lenses, but their frame construction has always left a little to be desired imo. After getting burned a few times, I am done with them.


----------



## T.J.

i agree Killz. i dont buy oakley anymore. i think they are too expensive for what you get. you are paying for the name. I've got a few pairs of arnettes and i love them. i am prolly an arnette wearer for life.


----------



## T.J.

gah, more money that i didnt need to spend. WM just got more of my money for the DC jersey


----------



## Guest

So, are SAC and WM gonna suck all summer?


----------



## T.J.

sessions pants 10k/10k for $27 on sac


----------



## killclimbz

Damn, I missed that one. That is a great deal.


----------



## Grimdog

I know it's June but I could not resist the Dakine Cobras for $27.


----------



## T.J.

nice pick grim. i love the cobras and thats a great price.


----------



## Guest

well... i hope you guys are happy. I'm now hooked on sac and whiskeymilitia. Never heard of either one till I saw this... Now I just picked up a steal on some Electric sunglasses, and I can't... stop... pressing... refresh...


----------



## T.J.

oh my. dailydelaware.com actually changed their "daily" deal...


----------



## Duck Commander

T.J. said:


> oh my. dailydelaware.com actually changed their "daily" deal...


To what? The red and white gloves? It's back to the Smith goggles again.


----------



## Guest

In the words of granddad from boondocks - "New Shoes! New Shoes! New Ssshhhooeeesss!"


----------



## Guest

They have Forum Youngbloods in 156 up on whiskeymilitia right now for $140. I'd be tempted if I didn't just buy a Grudge this year.


----------



## killclimbz

Whoa, new sac site. Chain love. Looks like it's dedicated to those who love to peddle. Man I would love to pick up a bike for cheap. Doubt those come through often but hell I'll watch it.


----------



## Dcp584

Yea it's been like a week or so since that has been up. I have already indulged my self.


----------



## Grimdog

Yeah. I was wondering where all the extra stuff showing up on SAC Attack was coming from.


----------



## T.J.

Dan told me about chainlove on sunday when we went riding. no purchases yet but i am watching it like a hawk.


----------



## T.J.

nice dakine hydration pack on chainlove. $22.


----------



## Guest

Skullcandy Full Metal Jackets up on Whiskey Militia for 30 bucks right now. I love those headphones.


----------



## Guest

site is way too addicting


----------



## Andi

supersoad1 said:


> site is way too addicting


Tell me about it...I've recently gotten some coworkers addicted to it as well.


----------



## Dcp584

Burton Andy Warhol Customs on WM $215 151s and 154s.


----------



## Guest

Yeah i just bought those full metal jackets from WM. Can't wait, they'll be here tommorow


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Dcp584 said:


> Burton Andy Warhol Customs on WM $215 151s and 154s.


whaaaaat nooooooo!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> whaaaaat nooooooo!!!!!


Don't worry there is a sick baby carrier on SAC now. I am sure that appeals to almost no one on this board....


----------



## Grimdog

killclimbz said:


> Don't worry there is a sick baby carrier on SAC now. I am sure that appeals to almost no one on this board....


I bought 3






Just Kidding.





No I'm not.









Yes I am.


----------



## killclimbz

Not on Sac or any of the other sites, but Backcountry.com has BD Expedition Poles on sale right now. If you are going to do any hiking for your turns, these things are by far the best poles to use. I won't buy any others.


----------



## Guest

just picked up some Dragon Mace goggles on WM. They's shiiiiinnnnnyyyyyyyy...


----------



## killclimbz

I like shiny.


----------



## T.J.

missed em


----------



## squishydonut

killclimbz said:


> Don't worry there is a sick baby carrier on SAC now. I am sure that appeals to almost no one on this board....


which one? i was actually looking for that just now for my friend. did they sell out?


----------



## Guest

Dragon DX Goggles w/ Ionized Lens for $32 at whiskeymiitia right now.

Dragon DX Goggles w/ Ionized Lens:
Coal/Ionized
Blue Necktie/Ionized
Born 2 Kill/Jet
Cheney/Ionized with 2nd Yellow Lens
Coal Bandana/Ionized
Jet/Blue Ionized
Jet/Ionized w/ 2nd lens
Nil Dragon Camo/Ionized
Red Necktie/Ionized
White/Pink Ionized
Jet/Pink Ionized
White/Blue Ionized
Dragon Logo
*
EDIT- AND THEY ARE GONE!*


----------



## T.J.

Picked up the Oakley Twitch SGs on SAC for $30. not the hugest oakley fan but they were a deal and if i dont like em they are going for more than what i paid on ebay.


----------



## killclimbz

Inno 4 board carriers on SAC right now. They work with Thule or Yakima systems. If you are looking at getting racks this a pretty good carriers. I have different Inno model that works great.


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> Inno 4 board carriers on SAC right now. They work with Thule or Yakima systems. If you are looking at getting racks this a pretty good carriers. I have different Inno model that works great.


you beat me to it Killz. just going to say that they were up. good deal at $60 too.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Inno 4 board carriers on SAC right now. They work with Thule or Yakima systems. If you are looking at getting racks this a pretty good carriers. I have different Inno model that works great.



wish i would have been around for that one. could have used it.



some Technine MFM Pro Snowboard Binding for $80 are up now at whiskey.

and Spy Blizzard Goggles for 30 at sac.


----------



## T.J.

spy blizzards. $25. get em quick they are almost gone.


----------



## Guest

Ride Spi DFC's on whiskey for 85.00 except they're light blue


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

is that burton mess pack (the messenger bag) ugly? i need a new messenger type bag for work. mines falling apart.


----------



## kri$han

JUST copped the Vestal Belt package from WM...haha, didn't even hesitate, lol










hot sh!t!


----------



## SilverK20A3

Nitro T1 on WM for $150 bucks folks! Mostly 156's left...


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

hey if i get a defective product from WM, will they refund the shipping cost too? something they sent me is broken..


----------



## killclimbz

I've had to return stuff and no I didn't get compensated for the shipping on either side. Since you got something that is defective, it might be a different case. Backcountry's return policy is pretty dang liberal. I would make a phone call to them and see what they will work out for you.


----------



## Grimdog

I've had them send the wrong size jacket to me before and they paid the shipping to send it back. They'll even call UPS and order the pick-up.


----------



## Guest

*leather gloves*

I picked up a pair of leather gloves for myself in brown. I have my Defcon Protocol's that I've been rocking on the mountain and even though they keep my hands warm, when it's in the single digits...eventually they get cold. So I picked these up to have another set of gloves but for colder conditions.
----------------------------
Samflutch
Colorado Drug Addiction


----------



## treymchattie

got a black vestal jacket for like $20, didnt need it, but seriously how could i pass that up


----------



## killclimbz

ZOMG!!! Burton Missions on WM! Well I'm not a fan, but I think there area a few on this site. Good deal as usual.


----------



## killclimbz

As if Sac and Whiskeymilitia weren't bad enough for making me buy stuff. Now they have Tramdock. Another snowsports related site. Just fuggin' wonderful. I am so excited. Bankruptcy court here I come...


----------



## Andi

killclimbz said:


> As if Sac and Whiskeymilitia weren't bad enough for making me buy stuff. Now they have Tramdock. Another snowsports related site. Just fuggin' wonderful. I am so excited. Bankruptcy court here I come...


I purchased a pair of Dakine Gloves ($19!) this morning on Tramdock. Can't seem to get enough of SAC, WM, and now Tramdock. Looks like I'll be joining you in bankruptcy court killclimbz.


----------



## T.J.

great, another one! like sac, WM and chainlove arent enough. i'm running out of room in my browser for RSS feeds here people!


----------



## Andi

Smith Phenom Spherical Series Goggles (Mirror Lens) on Tramdock right now for $41.97. I paid like $120 for a pair of those last season. Great bargain for a great pair of googles.


----------



## Guest

Oakley Crobars up on WM: WhiskeyMilitia.com: Oakley Terje Haakonsen Signature Series Crowbar Goggle - $52.99 - 61% off


----------



## kri$han

ALERT THE LADIES!

O-Matic (?) women's boards on sale for $150!


----------



## Guest

whiskey militia has forum recon 156 boards for $114 if anyones interested


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

whats the deal with tramdock and selling excessive amounts of gloves lol


----------



## Andi

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> whats the deal with tramdock and selling excessive amounts of gloves lol


LOL that's so true... I actually picked up a pair of Dakine gloves like two weeks ago, couldn't resist. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Andi said:


> LOL that's so true... I actually picked up a pair of Dakine gloves like two weeks ago, couldn't resist. :laugh:


I'll have to keep my eyes open then, I need a new pair for this season.


----------



## killclimbz

Well Tramdock nailed me for a pair of Black Diamond Patrol Gloves. But damn if those aren't some nice super warm gloves.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Well Tramdock nailed me for a pair of Black Diamond Patrol Gloves. But damn if those aren't some nice super warm gloves.


By the time I noticed the gloves they were out of my size


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, I got the last pair of Black XL's. I wouldn't be surprised if they email and say there were out of stock. We'll see. I didn't really need them, but then again I blow through a pair or two of gloves every season. So it doesn't hurt to have them.


----------



## Guest

Tramdock.com: Smith Anthem Spherical Series Goggles - Mirror Lens-Women's another great deal site i think its run by the same people as SAC and whiskey militia


----------



## Guest

Oakley A-Frames up on Tramdock.


----------



## Guest

Dakine Cobra GT mitts up on Tramdock now.


----------



## Guest

Oakley Wisdom goggles for $49 on TramDock right now. Great goggles for a great price.


----------



## Guest

Finally some snowboarding gear up on the three sites. Burton Hail boots are up on WhiskeyMalitia.


----------



## Guest

Forum Recon snowboard 156cm on Whiskey Militia right now.


----------



## Guest

Ride SPi bindings on WhiskeyMilitia right now. Too bad I already bought my Ride RX bindings, otherwise I'd jump on these.


----------



## T.J.

just picked up some 32 lashed boots on WM for $79. 

woot. time to retire my 5 year old boots.


----------



## Guest

Nice. Can't be unhappy with getting quality boots for under $100.


----------



## T.J.

yeah i've been looking to retire mine for 2 seasons now. they are good boots but just packed out way too much after riding them for so long. stoked on my purchase, they were much needed.


----------



## Guest

I hear you. I was wearing the same crappy Lamar boots for 8 seasons. They sucked when I bought them and they sucked when I retired them. Stoked for the upcoming season as I haven't had the chance to ride in the new boots (or board for that matter) yet.


----------



## gogetadbl

What do you guys think of the Burton gloves that are up right now at whiskey?


----------



## squishydonut

gogetadbl said:


> What do you guys think of the Burton gloves that are up right now at whiskey?


no gore-tex. :thumbsdown:

i had some others that i bought off of WM (non-gore tex) and they lasted a little bit less than a day before getting soaked. i'd save ur $$$ personally.


----------



## gogetadbl

WM has Foursquare Ruff Down for $89.99...it looks sicckkkkkk but seems like a bit too much warmth! it looks to have good reviews, anyone's take on this?

No one seems to be buying these...what's so wrong w/ it? I wanted to get one but it must have something about it for it not to get bought up quickly.


----------



## squishydonut

gogetadbl said:


> WM has Foursquare Ruff Down for $89.99...it looks sicckkkkkk but seems like a bit too much warmth! it looks to have good reviews, anyone's take on this?
> 
> No one seems to be buying these...what's so wrong w/ it? I wanted to get one but it must have something about it for it not to get bought up quickly.


i donno if it's personal preference or what but for myself, i like a waterproof outer layer and then MAYBE a middle layer if it's cold. if not i just wear the outer layer and a t-shirt of some type. gives more options if it's warmer.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> i donno if it's personal preference or what but for myself, i like a waterproof outer layer and then MAYBE a middle layer if it's cold. if not i just wear the outer layer and a t-shirt of some type. gives more options if it's warmer.


I agree with this approach. I got some Oakley Crash pants, which are just a waterproof outer layer. Then you can wear a base layer specific to the outer temperature.


----------



## adk

DC Viathan 2 Rolling Bag up on Whiskey right now. Looks pretty cool and for a good price. Anyone have anything like this? This is probably too big to take up to Tahoe from SoCal for a weekend trip, right?


----------



## zakk

picked up that Northface jacket that was on SteepandCheep.com a few days ago. Got it last night and it fist great. very warm


----------



## Guest

Sierrasnowboard is selling a Palmer Flash LTD 08 for $99.99 originally $359.

They announced the sale on live webcam to their forum members earlier a few hours ago and it's not sold out yet it seems. They said there were 100 in stock.

I got mine already.

Oops... link is here:
Palmer Snowboard Palmer Flash LTD Snowboard


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

pythagorous said:


> Sierrasnowboard is selling a Palmer Flash LTD 08 for $99.99 originally $359.
> 
> They announced the sale on live webcam to their forum members earlier a few hours ago and it's not sold out yet it seems. They said there were 100 in stock.
> 
> I got mine already.
> 
> Oops... link is here:
> Palmer Snowboard Palmer Flash LTD Snowboard


is this board any good?


----------



## Guest

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> is this board any good?


Hard to say with only two reviews. From what I have read this is a very soft jib board, pretty much for park use only. Palmer has been around a while and they make middle of the road quality stuff (again, only from what I understand, I have never ridden their stuff). It's tough to beat $99 for any board, no matter the quality.


----------



## killclimbz

Palmer kind of blows imo. Then again for $99 a jibby board, if that's what you like to do, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Guest

It's a good board for a park board I hear. I'm just going to mess around with it really and have a lot of fun. I read that it is really really soft and flexy. If you wanted to get a park board and didn't want to spend too much money, i don't think you can go wrong. Also there is no tax and no s&h. It had been selling for $180 at sierrasnowboard before yesterday and other sites it's in the $200-$250ish range.

An auction on ebay just ended... 4 bids, it ended at 102.50 and they have to pay 30 bucks for shipping and handling. I hope that that board is in good condition... still not a bad deal but the bidders are going to kick themselves if they come across this sierrasnowboard deal.

2008 Palmer Flash Twin LTD 154 Freestyle Snowboard - eBay (item 200262092697 end time Oct-16-08 20:03:49 PDT)


----------



## Guest

dangit. My order for the Kavu Ketch-a-can brown bear jacket was canceled. Such a sweet jacket at a low price. It'll be a while till another sweet deal like that comes across on SAC.


----------



## Guest

LOTS of Forum League SLR boots up on WM for $70.


----------



## legallyillegal

Technine Limited Edition Gold Jib Board & Pro Street Binding Package
$225 on WhiskeyMilitia right now ($50 off regular BackcountryOutlet price).
149-157


----------



## legallyillegal

Oakley A-Frame goggles with HIYellow lens are $40 right now on Tramdock.


----------



## trevk#07

its alive!

not sure if it has already been mentioned, but one site i go to a lot to save money is Slickdeals.net. its not an auction style site like sac, etc. and its not snowboard gear specific but it posts a bunch of coupons and the like for a cornucopia of sites like Amazon, etc...


----------



## Guest

I just heard about these sites and now i have SAC, GearEngine, WM, and Tramdock all open...:laugh:


----------



## Guest

tramdock.com has oakley wisdom goggles with high intensity lense (normally 130) for $50
15 minutes left.


----------



## Flick Montana

God I did NOT miss those websites! I lost all my bookmarks when I switched to my laptop and now I'm addicted again! I'm going to have to pick up some more work if I want to afford all that stuff.


----------



## Guest

rome 390s in Large and Medium only 95 shipped, thought i share the deal i found


ROME 390 Snowboard Bindings (Discontinued)

Bobwards.com : Sporting Goods Montana Style


----------



## legallyillegal

Smith Phenom w/ Sensor Mirror Lens - $47 on Tramdock right now. (10 minutes left)


----------



## Flick Montana

I liked those goggles a lot, but I just bought a helmet instead. I figure I'll need one now that I'll be on real mountains.

http://images.tramdock.com/images/items/large/MPH/MPH0013/WHCB.jpg


----------



## Guest

bigj06040 said:


> rome 390s in Large and Medium only 95 shipped, thought i share the deal i found
> 
> 
> ROME 390 Snowboard Bindings (Discontinued)
> 
> Bobwards.com : Sporting Goods Montana Style


Why are these discontinued? This seems like a decent deal to me and I need bindings and have been looking at Rome 390s. They appear to be the 2008s to me?

never mind all of their non-2009 items say discontinued.

btw thanks for the find, this seems like a good deal and i've been looking for some 390s.


----------



## Flick Montana

Not sure if this one has been posted, but I just came across ChainLove.com. Same as the other sites. Someone help me. I need an intervention.


----------



## lions81

On S and C they have Oakley Ti Whisker sunglasses for $76


----------



## Flick Montana

Those are hot.


----------



## lions81

i just bought some cool white oakleys for my mom for chrismas on sac


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm thinking about buying these for my dad. Seriously, these are men's pants?!


----------



## legallyillegal

So, who just bought that 156 Burton Jeremy Jones board for $230 (I think that was it), and is now buying the $110 EST UnIncs?

(WhiskeyMilitia)


----------



## jmacphee9

legallyillegal said:


> So, who just bought that 156 Burton Jeremy Jones board for $230 (I think that was it), and is now buying the $110 EST UnIncs?
> 
> (WhiskeyMilitia)


not me unfortunately...i love snowboard only whiskey...god it turns me onnn


----------



## Guest

*-35% off?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*

So i pulled up good ol' whiskey militia this mornin and the was a dc hoodie up there. I looked at the price and it said it was $65. the funny thing was it said it was reqular $47.99 and marked down -35%. WTF?


----------



## Flick Montana

Saw some women's skiing boots in just my wife's size on GearEngine for 78% off. Amazing price, but she didn't like the color. :thumbsdown:


----------



## maybeitsjustme

gotta love women when buying equipment. my girlfriend passed on the new board i had gotten her because it didnt match her jacket.....


----------



## Guest

rome arsenals for $49.99 right now on whiskey


----------



## legallyillegal

Not SAC, but still:

Flow The Team Snowboard 153 or 157 - $99.95


----------



## Guest

EVO's having a 20% off all their outlet stuff until midnight tonight! Wish I knew that two days ago and waited before ordering $200 worth of stuff from there... oh well, still got an amazing deal


----------



## legallyillegal

Zeal Polarized+Photochromatic (changes based on light conditions) Goggles
Hurry up and get them! $55
Tramdock.com: Zeal Aspect Polarized and Photochromatic LTD Goggle with Case


----------



## Flick Montana

Just bought these:










Needed some new goggles for low light or bad weather boarding. My mirrored persimmon goggles just weren't cutting it. $38. Can't beat it.


----------



## Guest

yeah i saw those on Whiskey Militia...hmm I got 23 mins to decide! Looking for reviews now.


----------



## Flick Montana

They were all good so I jumped on it. Even average goggles are a steal at $38. I'm not 100% sure what blue ionized lenses are good for, but I'm sure they are better for low light than my other ones. :dunno::laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

Ok, I don't know why, but these websites seem to operate on a completely different level than anywhere else I've shopped. I always figured they would be tediously slow, but they are the opposite. It takes over a week to get most stuff I order with regular (read: cheapest) shipping methods. I ordered these goggles at 8pm or something on the 4th. They already departure scanned in my home town at 3am this morning. 2 day shipping?! I love these sites!


----------



## Guest

Titanium Spork for sale on GearEngine for 5 bucks. Get em while their hot!


----------



## lions81

I just won some sick dragon goggles to replace my red ones which were getting tight. I got em on whiskey for $38 shipped.
http://images.whiskeymilitia.com/images/items/large/DRA/DRA0072/CPK.jpg


----------



## Flick Montana

I saw those, too, but I'd already bought some a couple days ago. :laugh:

Those sites make you think, "I'm _losing_ money if I *don't* buy it!"


----------



## Guest

i dont understand how WhiskeyMilitia.com: DC Villain Shoe - Men's - $18.99 - 58% off works? everytime i see only one item


----------



## legallyillegal

SteepAndCheap/WhiskeyMiltia/Tramdock/Chainlove/GearEngine all work the same as Woot. One item (almost always last year's stock items) is put up at a price lower than the current sale price. It stays up for a few minutes or until it gets sold out. Then the process repeats.

Sometimes the deals aren't that great, sometimes they're really good.

To check if the deal is any good, search for the item on BackcountryOutlet. Remember, there is no free shipping on SAC/WM/TD/CL/GE.


----------



## HouseMuzik

That's how they get you though.. the shipping costs are sometimes a bit high on WM i noticed.. but sometimes when you factor in discount and everything you're still making out really well


----------



## Guest

whenever I get passionate about something I get this urge to just own extra. i dont wanna think of myself as a huge consumer though. the only other passion I have besides snowboarding is driving(taking trips) and playing music(been playing bass/guitar forever and started a collection)

so far I have 2 sets of snowboarding gear. and I enjoy having extra gear for anyone I meet to be able to use. not to mention its nice to try out different boards

so with that said. i hate this place for helping me find out about whisky militia and steap and cheap hahaha. <3


----------



## Guest

Electric eg.1 (not s) for $45 on WM!


----------



## Guest

So bored. So I'm checking all the sites occasionally.


----------



## chowman94

spy soldiers for $26.99 on WM!


----------



## Daddies

*30% Discount Applied to MOST 2009 Snowboard Gear*

We removed the discount codes, the free gifts and all the decor. Now it is just good old fashioned discounted prices to clear out the remaining 2009 snow gear. 

Check it out at DaddiesBoardShop.com

*FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS OVER $25*

Daddies Board Shop

Never Summer
LibTech
Volcom
Rome
Arbor
Salomon
Vans
Nikita
686
GNU
DaKine
BCA
Grenade
AND MUCH MORE!

Daddies Board Shop, founded in 1995, offers a wide selection of snowboard and skateboard products with excellent “family-owned” customer service from their retail location in Portland, Oregon and online at Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home.


----------



## skipmann

*A Frames on Tramdock right now*

They've got A Frames on Tramdock as I write this.


----------



## legallyillegal

09 Ride RX bindings are on WhiskeyMilitia right now for $85.


----------



## MunkySpunk

What the hell happened to gearattack?


----------



## Guest

just passing some info along



> 50% off at DC with code DCDISCOUNTCODEQ1
> free ship on orders $80+ (after discount), otherwise it's a $6 flat rate
> expires 02/29 @ midnight





> Sierra Snowboard is having incredible sales this week! From now through Monday 2/2/09, all 2009 snowboards are 40% off! Sale drops to 30% off on Tuesday 2/3/09.
> 
> -On Tuesday 2/3/09, the 2009 snowboards will reduce to 30% off, and all 2009 bindings will become 40% off.
> -On Wednesday 2/4/09, the 2009 bindings will reduce to 30% off and all boots will become 40% off.
> -On Thursday 2/5/09, boots will reduce to 30% off and all men's jackets & men's pants will become 40% off.
> -On Friday 2/6/09, men's jackets & pants will reduce to 30% off and women's jackets & women's pants will become 40% off.
> 
> Note: Remember that 40% off is only effective for one day for each category before they reduce to 30% off the next day!


----------



## MunkySpunk

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

is seirra down?

for a smaller urban/park board what do you guys think about a 151-153 for my hight of 5'9"

I have a hatchet 155 and a artifact 156 but I think i could utilize alot better freestyle riding going super small. how small do you think I could go?


----------



## Guest

their server is overloaded with the BIG sale today, 40% off all 2009 boards til midnight tonight pacific time, and the same sale on bindings tomorrow only, and thursday same deal on boots


----------



## Guest

fossilX said:


> their server is overloaded with the BIG sale today, 40% off all 2009 boards til midnight tonight pacific time, and the same sale on bindings tomorrow only, and thursday same deal on boots


Ive got my eye on some bindings but I dont know if there 09s


----------



## paintball_karl

Lynch[425] said:


> is seirra down?
> 
> for a smaller urban/park board what do you guys think about a 151-153 for my hight of 5'9"
> 
> I have a hatchet 155 and a artifact 156 but I think i could utilize alot better freestyle riding going super small. how small do you think I could go?


well im 5'9" 150-155lbs. and im riding a 152 capita StairMaster. i like the size.


----------



## Guest

paintball_karl said:


> well im 5'9" 150-155lbs. and im riding a 152 capita StairMaster. i like the size.


I'm 6'1 and 200 and i ride a 153 youth in asia and a 155 evo r. i also have a DC pbj 157 for big air.

i like the flex and size on both the smaller boards and the flex and size on the DC is perfect for big air.


----------



## squishydonut

i'm having trouble with the DC discount code - DCDISCOUNTCODEQ1 when trying to buy some pants and thermals. anyone else have problems with it?


----------



## Guest

Not sure if anybody mentioned it yet, but REI is having their winter sale right now, got some pretty good deals. I just picked up an 09 Burton Custom for $280.


----------



## Guest

*Redbull Snowscrapers*

Hey All,

Here are some pics I took at the recent Redbull Snowscrapers in New York City

Snowboard Jump Sequences - Snowscrapers - NYC in Stevo's Bits and Pieces | Kontain 

Cheers


----------



## T.J.

Stevo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Here are some pics I took at the recent Redbull Snowscrapers in New York City
> 
> Snowboard Jump Sequences - Snowscrapers - NYC in Stevo's Bits and Pieces | Kontain
> 
> Cheers


how is that even remotely related?


----------



## dunkfan9

giftedhands67 said:


> Not sure if anybody mentioned it yet, but REI is having their winter sale right now, got some pretty good deals. I just picked up an 09 Burton Custom for $280.


yessir. i'm glad i saw that a few days ago, i picked one up myself before they were gone :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

milosport has good stuff on sale. got my neon 390 for 130 something.


----------



## Daddies

*Daddies Board Shop has all women's stuff at cost*

All of the women's stuff: Nikita and 686 outerwear, Vans boots, Volcom outerwear, thermals and more is at cost. It is also Free Shipping. Check it: Daddies Board Shop. There are also a few men's items that are at or below cost, 686 outerwear, Volcom outerwear, Rome M's Smith boots - $49.99 and free shipping. Everything is 2009 gear and new.


----------



## skipmann

*New Deal Site*

Just found this one: Welcome to DoubleDiamondDeals.com.

Looks ski/snowboard-specific, but can't vouch for their reliability as I haven't purchased anything from them, yet.


----------



## Guest

skipmann said:


> Just found this one: Welcome to DoubleDiamondDeals.com.
> 
> Looks ski/snowboard-specific, but can't vouch for their reliability as I haven't purchased anything from them, yet.


THANKS! 
Ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## Guest

*One Day Only!!*

ONE DAY ONLY!! Today, Tuesday, February 17, sierrasnowboard.com is having a 50% off sale on all 2009 snowboards! Check em out.. they're legit.


----------



## Music Moves

giftedhands67 said:


> ONE DAY ONLY!! Today, Tuesday, February 17, sierrasnowboard.com is having a 50% off sale on all 2009 snowboards! Check em out.. they're legit.


Yeah, there's a thread about it. Good look though.

Anybody see that K2 global hoodie on Tramdock yesterday? I bought it.

I really need to get rid of these alerts.


----------



## killclimbz

Brociety is now up. They are not on Gear Attack yet, but I imagine they'll be added soon. This is just what I needed...


----------



## T.J.

ride kink on brociety right now. good deal at $169


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> Brociety is now up. They are not on Gear Attack yet, but I imagine they'll be added soon. This is just what I needed...


added to gear attack now.


----------



## Enigmatic

i dk if this has been brought up before but what do you guys think of this technine set up ? 

Technine Limited Edition Gold Jib Board & Pro Street Binding Package from Dogfunk.com


----------



## nzboardlife

This exchange rate is killing me! we used to have you nutter at 1NZ=.80US but now its down to .50


----------



## fattrav

nzboardlife said:


> This exchange rate is killing me! we used to have you nutter at 1NZ=.80US but now its down to .50


Ugh! Yup. I was looking at buying a board online last year but decided to wait til this season...not any more. Be interesting to see shop prices this year.


----------



## markee

damn I remember back in the day i.e. last year when $1 CDN > $1 USD. Those were the days...


----------



## Guest

markee said:


> damn I remember back in the day i.e. last year when $1 CDN > $1 USD. Those were the days...


That was a sad sad day...:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Rome Slash Wide up on Brociety now for $225.


----------



## RidePowder

I cant believe with americas inflation rate other countries are falling faster


----------



## T.J.

black diamond skins on tramdock for you back country losers (not jealous, really)


----------



## killclimbz

Well, those skins don't really work all that well for splitboards anyway. The straight inside edge with the regular sidecut outside edge mean that the tip attachment has to be at an angle. You can mod them, but it's kind of a pita and doesn't work as well as a splitboard skin from Voile.


----------



## Guest

Broceity has some ride Contrabands up for $99 right now.

Size 7-13.

Decent deal, but if you miss out this place has them for the same price ($99)
Ride Contraband Snowboard Bindings 2009


----------



## T.J.

2010 nitro subpop RC on brociety right now. $188


----------



## Guest

I'm new to Brociety and WM, and I was wondering, do they always do this deal every half hour or so? or is this some sort of special thing they are doing now?


----------



## Guest

sorry to double post, but brociety has some burton P1.1's up right now for 134.99


----------



## Guest

have you guys tried ebay? I got my stuff there...


----------



## arsenic0

These sites are way better than Ebay price wise generally..if they post what you want you can get killer deals even during the middle of the season when everyone else is selling at MSRP.


----------



## T.J.

meetkatie said:


> have you guys tried ebay? I got my stuff there...


the backcountry sites usually have much better deals.


----------



## T.J.

burton splitboard on Brociety for $280


----------



## killclimbz

That was a smoking deal on a splitboard. Missed it, but it's probably on rotation. I am not a Burton fan at all, but for that price it's kind of a no brainer. Keep in mind that the Voile kit still needs to be purchases to make it functional. That will set you back close to two more bills. Still, a killer deal for a decent split.


----------



## legallyillegal

That's not a split.

Banana split!








That's a split.


----------



## legallyillegal

$40 Asian Fit Crowbars on Brociety

Clear / Black Iridium / Pink Iridium


----------



## Guest

Nixon Banks Watch on whiskey 115. Need one!


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,
I think you need to check it out I have never seen it so low
ExtremeSportsGear


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,

I think you need to check it out I have never seen it so low

ExtremeSportsGear


----------



## legallyillegal

what a gay spam site


----------



## legallyillegal

Not SAC, but Sierra is selling all Gravis items for $5 (plus applicable shipping) until Monday.
Gravis Snowboards - FREE SHIPPING - US Orders Over $50 Plus NO SALES TAX (CA excluded)


----------



## Guest

Yeah man that trice banana hammok is freakin sweet. Unfortunately i never get to go into the backcountry that much due to work. I just picked up my Custom x off of pandasportdirect.com They just opened up shop online and have a decent amount of goods that are sold out elsewhere


----------



## T.J.

Lib Technologies Dark Series MTX on brociety right now. $275. sweet board. tried to steal andi's at the meet last year!


----------



## T.J.

Black Diamond Covert with Avalung for you BC freaks on SAC.


----------



## FLuiD

2010 Nitro Sub-Pop on there NOW for 170!!! 148 and 152 is all they have left...


----------



## Guest

I was just anout to post that fluid haha too bad i just bought a new destroyer yesterday :/


----------



## m60g

Brociety
Whiskey Militia
Tramdock
SAC

Sights down? When I go to their web sites I get a blank page?


----------



## FLuiD

m60g said:


> Brociety
> Whiskey Militia
> Tramdock
> SAC
> 
> Sights down? When I go to their web sites I get a blank page?


They all work fine for me, just tried now!!!


----------



## DC5R

Works for me as well.


----------



## killclimbz

Don't know if this has been posted here yet. The thread is a little long. 

Badgerscanner takes a feed from all of the discount sites and updates them in real time on their front page. Way better than sacattack. Of course if you are using the RSS feeds you probably don't care...


----------



## FLuiD

Heads up...Brociety. Holden outerwear all day... They also have the Northwave Snow Legend SL up today... If you are in the market for an awesome boot and Northwaves SL system check them out..love mine!


----------



## Guest

someone needs to post up when there is good sells on some nice shell jackets. thanks.


----------



## T.J.

jibkingJ said:


> someone needs to post up when there is good sells on some nice shell jackets. thanks.


all the time. check sac and brociety.


----------



## legallyillegal

Prime snowboard gear on Brociety right now.

If you count beachwear as snowboard gear.


----------



## T.J.

legallyillegal said:


> Prime snowboard gear on Brociety right now.
> 
> If you count beachwear as snowboard gear.


yeah i've noticed brociety has been the suck for the last few weeks. looks more like Wiskey Militia lately.


----------



## Guest

*A better way to score deals on Brociety, Whiskey Militia, Tramdock*

Amidst my frustrations of always missing the gear I wanted on Tramdock and Brociety, I found another way. It's called SAC Alerts. You tell it what you're looking for (ie. goggles, burton, etc), then it will send you a text message when an item matching one of your keywords is listed. The service is free and it saves you a lot of time and frustration of trying to guess when you'll come across a certain deal again. Now it's easy:

1. Pick/specify what you're looking for
2. Carry your cellphone on you (you probably already do this)
3. Close your Brociety, Whiskey Militia window and give the refresh button a break
4. Go have fun and get alerted when your gear goes on sale.

Enjoy. SAC Alerts: Steep and Cheap Alerts via Text Message and Email |


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## legallyillegal

spam the spammers!


----------



## GC24

Brociety got me yesterday.

I picked up the Burton Se7en for $160.

I'm not a huge fan of Burton but I needed a new board and couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## m_jel

nitro sub-pop for $169 right now


----------



## FLuiD

Forum Republic bindings in Medium US 7-10 mens on Brociety now for $80. Great deal for a badass binding! I have 3 pars of em rofl..


----------



## Muusers

Has anybody got any experience with SAC shipping outside the US or Canada?


----------



## Guest

*Another Site giving away FREE boards*

Hey, looks like EpicAccess.com is going to be another fun site with great deals. Right now they are giving away FREE snowboards and surfboards for pre-registrations. Check it out at EPIC. Looks like it goes live next month.


----------



## DC5R

^Looks like you might be the biggest idiot spammer ever. Do you really think that by talking in the second person you could deceive us into thinking you don't work for them or it's not your site? LOL!


----------



## Guest

I looked through about 10 pages of this thread and can't seem to find it. What's the website with all of the things like brociety, and whiskey militia? I had to bookmarked to my other comp but no longer have it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tomtom88

Tramdock.com: Oakley Crowbar Goggle - $67.50 - 50% off

Oakley Crowbars are up for $67


----------



## tomtom88

blindpig said:


> I looked through about 10 pages of this thread and can't seem to find it. What's the website with all of the things like brociety, and whiskey militia? I had to bookmarked to my other comp but no longer have it. Thanks for the help!


Backcountry.com


----------



## legallyillegal

blindpig said:


> I looked through about 10 pages of this thread and can't seem to find it. What's the website with all of the things like brociety, and whiskey militia? I had to bookmarked to my other comp but no longer have it. Thanks for the help!


Gear Attack - Deal Tracker


----------



## w3iiipu

rome libertines up on brociety for 79.99!!!lotsa sizes too
________
Live Sex


----------



## Kapn.K

My ski friend is looking to gear up(mainly clothing). What is your favorite ski-centric outlet or site?
Thanks.


----------



## Kapn.K

Forgot to mention, she lives in Colorado Springs(if you know any great local shops).
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DJ FroZone

so mad i missed those northwave boots


----------



## FLuiD

What size you need? I have an extra set of new Legend SL's in 11...


----------



## DJ FroZone

FLuiD said:


> What size you need? I have an extra set of new Legend SL's in 11...


what color. i had burton motos in a 10. but were too small. so i was gonna pick up the white/brown in a 10.5 buuut i can be swayed


----------



## FLuiD

That color!


----------



## DJ FroZone

FLuiD said:


> That color!


AGGGHGHGHH ok i'll bite. how much?


----------



## FLuiD

You have a PM sir!


----------



## DJ FroZone

and u have one backe!


----------



## Guest

Oh shit, here goes. I didn't read all 100 pages of this thread so I hope I don't get pounded for this... But I wanted to make sure you guys knew about www.gearattack.com

Page that monitors SAC, Whisky, Chain Love, Tramdock, BonkTown and Brociety.

Sorry if I'm way behind... MY BAD!!


----------



## T.J.

renopowers said:


> Oh shit, here goes. I didn't read all 100 pages of this thread so I hope I don't get pounded for this... But I wanted to make sure you guys knew about Gear Attack - Deal Tracker
> 
> Page that monitors SAC, Whisky, Chain Love, Tramdock, BonkTown and Brociety.
> 
> Sorry if I'm way behind... MY BAD!!


i use badgerscanner and it usually loads faster and is more accurate.


----------



## MunkySpunk

renopowers said:


> Oh shit, here goes. I didn't read all 100 pages of this thread so I hope I don't get pounded for this.


That's why you can click on 'search this thread' in the black userbar up top and type in 'gearattack'.... Amazing, no? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Fair enough.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Just giving you a hard time, no big deal. :laugh:


----------



## DC5R

It must be that time of the month for Munky, he's ripping into everyone :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> Just giving you a hard time, no big deal. :laugh:


No worries man.


----------



## Guest

Just bought a sweet Oakley vest jacket. 5 min left! GO TO STEEP AND CHEAP


----------



## Guest

brociety.com & tramdock.com - if you scroll down the right side of the page, they have all the links to their sister websites. effing fantastic - i've been addicted for years.


----------



## sse9011

HOLLY SHIT 96 PGS... Im not sure but this is not a gear site/ but this is this good deal site called dealextreme.com They sell these ndsl/nds/ndsi chips that allow you to download games/movie/ etc. It's sooo cheap too.. i bought 20, sold them for $70 each(CAD) and earned bout $550.... EASY EASY MONEY. FREEE SHIIPING!!!! But it takes about 1 month to ship which sucks.


----------



## maf05r6

I got an Oakley zipped hoodie from here last week. It came two days ago and i really like it. To bad it is now to cold to wear.


----------



## Glade Ripper

For you Burton lovers out there, CO2 on brociety for $157


----------



## Guest

forum stomper 144.99 on brociety... i remember it being on at least a couple of people's lists recently


----------



## MoNS

Quick question, do these sites ever have snowboard bags?


----------



## Dano

MoNS said:


> Quick question, do these sites ever have snowboard bags?


I bought a Dakine Tour bag off Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, and Forum. It's not a one item, 64% off, blow out website like steep and cheap or brociety, but it's got some sweet deals. And that bag is the shit. I highly recommend


----------



## Graphic Nature

I purchased a set of Rome Targas from Zumiez.com for $199 the other day. Best deal I have seen!


----------



## skipmann

MoNS said:


> Quick question, do these sites ever have snowboard bags?


Scored two Oakley board bags off of Tramdock 7 months ago for $79 each.


----------



## Guest

Burton Jeremy Snowboard for $219 right now on brociety. just bought one!


----------



## djsaad1

c02 bindings on brociety right now for $152


----------



## bamorgan7

just got some scott alibi for 50 bucks on tramdock.com


----------



## Snowfox

brociety has technine mooch bindings (small and medium sizes, damn) for $29.95.


----------



## Guest

*Aaand another one!*

Don't know if this one has been covered yet, but there's also www.gearscan.com that's pretty similar to Gear Trade, which I saw listed on here earlier. Be careful, though, it's addicting!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Brociety.com: Ride CAD Snowboard Binding - $152.99 - 54% off 

CAD bindings 152 best deal ive seen ever lol


----------



## Guest

we just put our k2 boards on sale, go grab a weapon for 260 bucks, yo

Panda Sport Direct: 2010 K2 WWW


----------



## Guest

Hey, for all you deal junkies:

Tomorrow, GILT is having a sale on Salomon boards, Oakley Outwear/Accessories, Stockli Skis, Eider and Killy outwear, and Smith Goggles.

Gilt is a sample site that is an invite only site, but they sell all sorts of stuff... mostly fashion related, but I've snagged surfing wetsuits and Dakine bags (snowboard bags too) on there.

http://www.gilt.com/invite/dsbkoko

click on the above link to get invited to sign up to the site through me.

I also get some credit if you decide you want to buy something... so we all get a deal . If you don't want me to get a deal, that's cool too, get a friend to invite you. Just get hooked up!

More info on the sale:
http://www.gilt.com/blog/2010/02/05/1663-snow-motion-winter-sports-sale


----------



## Guest

We just dropped price! best deal you can currently find online. 25% off all of this seasons burton gear. 30% off k2 and lib tech! Offering free shipping on orders over 100 bucks. Check out this awesome sale before its all gone


Skis, Snowboards, North Face, Spyder and Apparel


----------



## LTManiac

Salomon Scout for $140.

Brociety.com: Salomon Salomon Scout Snowboard - $139.99 - 63% off

Someone give me a reason to NOT buy this...


----------



## Daddies

*2010 Snow Gear On Sale! Burton, Lib Tech, Gnu, Volcom, Salomon and more!*










*Daddies Board Shop has most of the 2010 Snowboard gear on sale 20-30% Off!*

*ALL FAST FREE SHIPPING - NEED PROOF? CLICK HERE!*
*
"Smokin Deals" Clearance 50%+*

*All 2010 Snowboard Gear*

*2010 Snowboards on Sale!*
2010 Burton Snowboards 20% Off
2010 Salomon Snowboards 30% Off
2010 Arbor Snowboards 20% Off
2010 Gnu Snowboards 25% Off
2010 Lib Tech Snowboards 25% Off
2010 Rome Snowboards 20% Off
2010 Roxy Snowboards 25% Off

*2010 Snowboard Bindings On Sale!*
2010 Burton Bindings 20% Off!
2010 Flux Bindings 20% Off!
2010 Rome Bindings 20% Off!
2010 Salomon Bindings 30% Off!

*2010 Snowboard Boots On Sale!*
2010 Burton Boots 20% Off!
2010 Salomon Boots 30% Off!
2010 Vans Boots 30% Off!

*2010 Snowboard Outerwear - THE QUALITY STUFF ON SALE!!!*
2010 Burton Outerwear 20% Off!
2010 686 Outerwear 30% Off!
2010 Lib Tech Outerwear 25% Off!
2010 Volcom Outerwear 20% Off!

*Goggles, Gloves, Helmets & Audio On Sale!*
Anon Snowboard Goggles 20% Off
Dragon Snowboard Goggles 10% Off
Electric Snowboard Goggles 5% Off
Giro Snowboard Helmets 10% Off
Snowboard Gloves 10-25% Off
RED Helmets & Audio 20% Off

*Shop early for best selection! 
We ship FAST Monday-Friday!*
Email Me with any questions: [email protected]


----------



## Guest

*Ski/Snowboard Deal*

hey guys - i found this sale on sportchalet.com

Sport Chalet

you can get stuff for cheap - 50% off a lot of their snow stuff. just bought a pair of bindings and boots for 50 bucks each and they were GNU and K2 - not bad


----------



## Guest

*good site*

Good site Good site Good site Good site !!!


----------



## Guest

*good infos*

good infos


----------



## Guest

Well, thats ridiculously addicting.


----------



## Guest

SAC Really, dumb, item.


----------



## Rufus

I've seen some unusually good deals on SAC and WM this morning. Just picked up a pair of 686 pants for $22 on WM.


----------



## m_jel

damnnnnn what model of pants?


----------



## crazyface

crossing my fingers for some smith I/Os. they already sold some I/OSs and phenoms w/fans.


----------



## Adrii

proboardshop.com


----------



## Jud_X

omg I am offically addicted to these sites lol.

Ive already bought 3 sweaters a pair of goggles n some shoes off WM

oh and i thought i'd add

www.cleansnipe.com

that website tracks all of the ODAT sites at once one a webpage so when your at your buddies house u can check real quick


----------



## SPAZ

if noone has mentioned it yet, seshday is awesome.


----------



## J. Hallowell

to any laxers out there Plucking Corners - Plucking Corners


----------



## bamorgan7

these are so addicting. i have money and when i see something i want i buy it. i have spent about 500 dollars in the past 3 months.


----------



## Mirage

I know what you mean. I found cleansnipe and bought a pair of dragon rogue goggles. That purchase facilitated my new setup and now I am looking to grab a pair of smith i/o haha. Maybe sell the rogues or keep em for extremely bright days. Such great deals, they are hard to pass up.


----------



## noahj

sorry if this was posted earlier.....

but does anyone have a link to the widget that displays all of backcountry.com's deals? i had it before and deleted it but i'd like to have it again.


----------



## --bigtime--

MacSAC for Mac - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## EagleTalons

Well. I almost wish I hadn't found steep and cheap. I've spent almost half of my paycheck on goodies!


----------



## --bigtime--

EagleTalons said:


> Well. I almost wish I hadn't found steep and cheap. I've spent almost half of my paycheck on goodies!


The fact that it's on both my MAC and my iPhone now should be illegal.


----------



## rainboarding

Can anybody who's bought a board on Sac or whiskey militia tell me what the shipping cost in the lower 48 would be like? Let's say using USPS or whatever the cheapest shipping option is.


----------



## Rufus

It's been a while but I remember the shipping being in the $10-12 range.


----------



## pibimbap

It's probably been mentioned, but I'm a big fan of gearslash.com... 

Are there any other snowboarding specific sites?


----------



## rainboarding

Rufus said:


> It's been a while but I remember the shipping being in the $10-12 range.


when I bought a $155 o-matic wigglestick on there two days ago the shipping options did vary from 6.50-12 somethin, so yeah looks like it's still the guess. but ima cheapo so I gotta wait a few more days till it gets here


----------



## agoodwin727

I can never bring myself to buy anything expensive off either sac or wm... but I get sick sweatshirts there whenever they pop up!


----------



## rainboarding

hey anyone know if the combine shipping on steep and cheep / whiskey militia / tramdock works for all three sites? I.E. I buy something on Tramdock and then buy something on WM would combined shipping work for the two items? Let me know!


----------



## bobcatsoccer10

Nope. I wish though! I know for sure not between WM and SAC. Never tried Tramdock.


----------



## Listheeb21

Anybody know if SAC is honoring returns from Tramdock? I ordered a jacket from Tramdock, but by the time it was delivered Tramdock was gone. So far I have been unable to get an answer from SAC.

Thanks.


----------



## Daddies

*DADDIES BOARDS SHOP - FAST, FREE SHIPPING!*

*ALL 2011 ELECTRIC GOGGLES 30% OFF!*

















*ALL 2011 GIRO SNOWBOARD HELMETS ON SALE!*

















Check out all *our snowboard gear*, much on sale and more added soon when I am allowed to discount more 2011 items. 

Questions? Email me! *[email protected]*


----------



## NeXiLe

Best Prices On Rossignol Scope Snowboard 159

Is that a decent board / decent deal? I'm looking for a first board/boots/bindings and I don't have ALL that much to spend ><

It's a 1 day thing and I have no idea.


----------



## Daddies

*2011 Volcom Gear ON SALE!*

ALL 2011 & 2010 Volcom Outerwear and Accessories are on sale. I marked everything down myself so score some quality gear from a solid store. *Daddies Board Shop - Trust the Family*

*ALL VOLCOM SNOW GEAR ON SALE!*

Questions? Email me. [email protected]

Also check out the *Smokin Deals* section for EXTREME CLEARANCE items.


----------



## SPAZ

As much as I love DBS, this spam is pissing me off.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Is it just me or is SAC pretty weak ever since they killed off tramdock and brociety? I understand folks have clamped down on both the manufacturing side and ordering side, but it's been a while since I saw something that even tempted me on these sites. Am I just checking at the wrong times?


----------



## jliu

kimchijajonshim said:


> Is it just me or is SAC pretty weak ever since they killed off tramdock and brociety? I understand folks have clamped down on both the manufacturing side and ordering side, but it's been a while since I saw something that even tempted me on these sites. Am I just checking at the wrong times?


I have all but given up on WM and SAC to provide anything decent in regards to gear. The days of good boards, bindings and even boots are gone me thinks.... 

Still ok for the odd accessory like gloves or goggles...


----------



## kysnowboarder

Yeah I have noticed the lack of snow gear...maybe it will pick back up in the spring. Since they have less sites it won't be as good as it was before. They still have a good amount of mtb and backpacking gear. If they kill off chainlove that to me will signal the end of sac.


----------



## jr05

kysnowboarder said:


> Yeah I have noticed the lack of snow gear...maybe it will pick back up in the spring. Since they have less sites it won't be as good as it was before. They still have a good amount of mtb and backpacking gear. If they kill off chainlove that to me will signal the end of sac.


You do realize SAC is what started all of these. There was no chainlove, or tramdock, or whiskeymilitia. It was only SAC. They then expanded it to break up the gear into single "sports" and they may not have done very well so they are getting rid of the weaker ones. If this happens to all of them, I hope it is not the end of SAC. I would expect it to just revert back to a one site sort of deal like it was originally.


Having said all that, I will agree that the quality of the items has been decreasing. And when there are good items it is only in size XXXXXL. I wonder if this is because of all the discount sites around now that are not one sale at a time, but still offer significant savings (evo-gear, dogfunk, etc).


----------



## kimchijajonshim

jr05 said:


> You do realize SAC is what started all of these. There was no chainlove, or tramdock, or whiskeymilitia. It was only SAC. They then expanded it to break up the gear into single "sports" and they may not have done very well so they are getting rid of the weaker ones. If this happens to all of them, I hope it is not the end of SAC. I would expect it to just revert back to a one site sort of deal like it was originally.
> 
> 
> Having said all that, I will agree that the quality of the items has been decreasing. And when there are good items it is only in size XXXXXL. I wonder if this is because of all the discount sites around now that are not one sale at a time, but still offer significant savings (evo-gear, dogfunk, etc).


I don't think so, I think it's a combination of Backcountry buying less stuff and snowboarding manufacturers making less stuff. The opportunities to make money on close-outs or to offload something they bought just way too much of aren't there any more. This year it does seem to be primarily soft goods, which has higher margin than hard goods.


----------



## Leo

Kimchi is correct.

The company I work for has a site like this as well called The Daily Steal. This site is loaded up with our close-out items, overstocked items, and sizes that just didn't sell.

Over time, retailers are getting smarter with their ordering. The more we dial in our supply for demand, the less excess we get. Also, the economy affects this as well. As consumers spend less, retailers order less. However, I will say 2010 was a stellar year.

Another reason you see less sales now is because of tighter pricing control by the manufacturers. After what happened with Sierra, the brands finally put the hammer down and tightened up enforcement of these pricing rules.

While these deal sites are awesome for consumers, it's not actually good for retailers in terms of profitability. The discounts are often so deep, that they actually take a loss (big wholesale orders excluded). The reason they keep it running is because it's better to get some of your costs back than none at all with excess inventory. Not even softgoods are profitable on these sites. Hardgoods is by far the worst.


----------



## ShortAssassin

Rome Artifact Rocker on whiskeymilitia for $190 right now. 150 and 153


----------



## T.J.

ShortAssassin said:


> Rome Artifact Rocker on whiskeymilitia for $190 right now. 150 and 153


saw it. nice but too short for me.


----------



## ShortAssassin

T.J. said:


> saw it. nice but too short for me.


Perfect size for me but I don't really need a board 
That being said I'm still having a hard time resisting lol


----------



## T.J.

i could have dealt with a 153, i've ridden one before. i prefer my park board to be a 155. and like you i didnt really need another board so i talked myself out of it by saying it was the wrong size.


----------



## onji

ShortAssassin said:


> Rome Artifact Rocker on whiskeymilitia for $190 right now. 150 and 153


WTF I missed that one too!

SAC & WM always sell the good stuff when I'm asleep


----------



## LuckyRVA

It's early but WM has 151, 155 & 158 Technine MFM Classic for $172 right now


----------



## cjwalsh7

Whenever I look its always just random shirts or camping gear... Have they stopped selling snowboard stuff or do I just have bad timing?


----------



## linvillegorge

They tend to have a lot of offseason stuff. So, lots of camping/hiking gear in the winter and more snowsports stuff in the summer.


----------



## gaiser

keep missing it


----------



## melonpeel

*50% Off Technine Sale on Seshday.com*

I just bought a Technine Split T 157 Wide for $163 and Team Pro bindings for $118. Lots of other boards and bindings all 50% off. Hope you benefit from my first post :thumbsup:

seshday.com


----------



## melonpeel

If you need an invite to join seshday.com.. PM me, not sure how registration works nowadays.


----------



## T.J.

i guess this is the best place for this. thought i would share:

EVO.COM Coupon


Just for you, take $20 off Outlet orders of $100 or more* and get free shipping**! This is a great opportunity to gear up with outerwear, googles, accessories, etc. 

Use promo code "new20" in your shopping cart to get the $20 discount. Expires 03/17/2011. 

Start Shopping Now! 

* Offer cannot be used on prior purchases and cannot be used in combination with other codes. Mashups are excluded. 
** Free shipping applies to the 48 contiguous U.S. States only


----------



## T.J.

Save an extra 20% on one item at REI-OUTLET.com. No coupon required! Hurry, ends Thursday.


----------



## NeXiLe

Are there any Canadian websites like this? I've done some searching but can't seem to find them. A few times now I've seen some things on WM and thought "damn that's a good deal, I'll order it." Only to find out (again) that my $15 shirt will cost $50 with shipping


----------



## melonpeel

sign up (free) on seshday.com, good stuff, always 50% off retail, shipping is very reasonable


----------



## getgnarly347

on gearslash theres a artec cipher rocker 154.5 for 189


----------



## henry06x

I hate this damn site! 
steep and cheap = evil

I have wanted the Oakley Judge II watch in stealth black forever now and they had it on for $139 so I had to buy it.
82% off I believe is what it was


----------



## pmarsh

Just bought an Omatic EXTR-TXTR off WhiskeyMilitia for 140 beans. Pure impulse buy ha. Good call or bad?


----------



## Music Moves

pmarsh said:


> Just bought an Omatic EXTR-TXTR off WhiskeyMilitia for 140 beans. Pure impulse buy ha. Good call or bad?


:thumbsup: because so did I .


----------



## pmarsh

Will this work as a beginner all mountain with a little bit of park board? I couldn't let it go for that price. Seemed like an awesome deal especially for a first board.


----------



## Music Moves

pmarsh said:


> Will this work as a beginner all mountain with a little bit of park board? I couldn't let it go for that price. Seemed like an awesome deal especially for a first board.


I haven't ridden it yet so this is what I'm thinking going into it.. the specs make me think it will be fine. Just learn and understand the technology that is used for the board if you like it because the BS technology and rocker combo is something that I'm expecting to reduce edge catches for jumps and jibs. This would also translate into regular riding by making edges "less susceptible" to catching, so you may not want to return to a camber board with no "concave" or "bowed up" edges after learning on this. Apparently, BurtonAvenger has extensive experience with this board, so he is probably a good source for even more detail...


----------



## pmarsh

Appreciate it! Ya in my short time before buying it seemed like it would be 'playful' and catch free because of the reverse camber. Pretty well all boards recommened for begineers/intermediate go with the rocker or reverse camber route. Seems that more experienced riders or riders who have only rode regular camber boards and know how they work go with them.


----------



## fattrav

blacknot said:


> Just got an email with this Omatic Sale at Seshday.com, they have like 12 boards in most popular sizes with 58% off. Women and juniors too.


There are still omatic boards around?


----------



## hollandog

How are the omatic boards?


----------



## Sudden_Death

Only a few minutes left on this but for any of the back country guys steepandcheap has the Ortovox S1 Avalanche Scanner/Transceiver for 250$ right now.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Electric EG2 Goggles on WM right now for 70$.


----------



## threej21

Sudden_Death said:


> Electric EG2 Goggles on WM right now for 70$.


assuming WM is whiskeymilitia...all i see on there right now is dc sandals :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA

threej21 said:


> assuming WM is whiskeymilitia...all i see on there right now is dc sandals :dunno:


you missed the deal. they change items every 30 mins or so.


----------



## Sudden_Death

LuckyRVA said:


> you missed the deal. they change items every 30 mins or so.


Yeah, but if any of you do want them keep an eye out they have come up a few times in the last week.


----------



## killincatslive

Still haven't noticed it come back


----------



## Sudden_Death

killincatslive said:


> Still haven't noticed it come back


The EG2 are on for the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Bump, EG2 on whiskey again for the next 1/2 hour.


----------



## leecm

Anyone notice how much the men's Nike Vernon jacket went for on whiskymilitia today? I missed it apparently...


----------



## readimag

went for 140 , I think it will come back up they did not sell all of them.


----------



## Springskater

Have any of you seen this site? Whiskey Militia Deal Tracker on GearScan.com

It tracks WM, SAC & the others, just helps you get an idea of the rotation they have & when an item may be back up. You can also track the price of any item, whether its been dropping or raising. Kinda fun if you're addicted to the site like I am.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

SAC/WM have been kinda of weird lately. Lots of times they're showing items that you could get Backcountry (or Dogfunk, etc.) for less or marginally the same price. For example they had something up not too long ago that was like $55 on SAC and $65 on backcountry. When you factor in shipping (which is free on backcountry), that's only a difference of probably $3-4. I'd rather just buy it off backcountry at that point.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

They are just additional distribution channels for BC/Dogfunk to dump overstocked inventory operating on the principle of a timer and rotation to get people to impulse buy a deal before it "runs out". Deal hunters love that shit. Most people won't even bother to check the warehouse retailers to see if they have the same item for a comprable price because they are too distracted by the limited time "special".


----------



## Yes Officer

CheeseForSteeze said:


> They are just additional distribution channels for BC/Dogfunk to dump overstocked inventory operating on the principle of a timer and rotation to get people to impulse buy a deal before it "runs out". Deal hunters love that shit. Most people won't even bother to check the warehouse retailers to see if they have the same item for a comprable price because they are too distracted by the limited time "special".


True Story. If you are going to buy something from WM or SAC definitely check to see what other deals on that item are out there. I have to admit though, Steep and Cheap's customers service is phenomenal. I had a problem with an order not shipping for 3 weeks. They ended up refunding my shipping, taking money off the order, and giving my free shipping for my next order.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

CheeseForSteeze said:


> They are just additional distribution channels for BC/Dogfunk to dump overstocked inventory operating on the principle of a timer and rotation to get people to impulse buy a deal before it "runs out". Deal hunters love that shit. Most people won't even bother to check the warehouse retailers to see if they have the same item for a comprable price because they are too distracted by the limited time "special".


Even so, the pricing used to be much better. Perhap 30% off on Dogfunk/BCoutlet and 50+ on SAC. Nowadays I've seen a few instances where it's more like 55% off on SAC, and then 45-50% on DF/BC.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

They will better relative to each other when they aren't furiously trying to dump retail goods off DF/BC to both create warehouse space for inventory and whip people into buying frenzy.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

CheeseForSteeze said:


> They will better relative to each other when they aren't furiously trying to dump retail goods off DF/BC to both create warehouse space for inventory and whip people into buying frenzy.


Fair point.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

O-Matc extra texter (however the fuck it's spelled) was up twice within a matter of hours. $119. Keep your eyes out for it.


----------



## Phunky

S&C and WM are both really reliable(their run through backcountry so how could they not be), and i have never had a problem with shipping or anything else. They also have some really Hetty deals.


----------



## icansmellpowda

hey guys I just found a retail store (zumies) that has a really good deal, I think.

They offer $399 package for board, binding, and boots.

Here is the list of what they offer (men's package deal) :

board : alibi sicter , alibi motive, aperture image, aperture spectrum

boots : 32 exus or burton poacher

binding : burton freestyle


So my question is (general), are they worth to buy ?


thx in advance


----------



## turbospartan

icansmellpowda said:


> hey guys I just found a retail store (zumies) that has a really good deal, I think.
> 
> They offer $399 package for board, binding, and boots.
> 
> Here is the list of what they offer (men's package deal) :
> 
> board : alibi sicter , alibi motive, aperture image, aperture spectrum
> 
> boots : 32 exus or burton poacher
> 
> binding : burton freestyle
> 
> 
> So my question is (general), are they worth to buy ?
> 
> 
> thx in advance



Doesn't sound like a deal to me. 

Never heard of Alibi snowboards. 

Burton Freestyles are like $99 brand new, arent they?

You can find plenty of boots that actually fit your foot (instead of blindly buying without ever trying them on) in the $100 range for last years models. 

So that means find a decent board for $200 (again, look for last years models) and you get what you want instead of a package of crap.


----------



## ylnad123

both wm and sc had some great deals today on nice clothing. Hope they keep it up, could use some more jackets and pants.

they really need to get their android app out soon though.


----------



## Jenzo

Slaughterhouse said:


> The only thing that bothers me about Steep & Cheap is they only ship UPS to Canada, Lord Thunderin' Jesus!


Their shipping is messed up. Do not use it, the all inclusive shipping is way overpriced. I sent an email to complain and showed them proof compaired to other companies that use UPS all inclusive (meaning taxes and duties are paid at checkout) and they agreed and say they sent it to the higher ups to see what's going on. If you want to save money, combine a bunch of stuff for 99c (I assume they are still doing that) get it shipped to Package Express and have them forward it to you. That's assuming you aren't buying something big. What's funny is, the price to ship a snowboard to Canada on WM is 65$ all inclusive (duty, taxes) and the price for a jacket shipped is $49. Just a little whack!


----------



## Sick-Pow

Jenzo said:


> Their shipping is messed up. Do not use it, the all inclusive shipping is way overpriced. I sent an email to complain and showed them proof compaired to other companies that use UPS all inclusive (meaning taxes and duties are paid at checkout) and they agreed and say they sent it to the higher ups to see what's going on. If you want to save money, combine a bunch of stuff for 99c (I assume they are still doing that) get it shipped to Package Express and have them forward it to you. That's assuming you aren't buying something big. What's funny is, the price to ship a snowboard to Canada on WM is 65$ all inclusive (duty, taxes) and the price for a jacket shipped is $49. Just a little whack!


Major development...You should start a "ship to Canada" how to thread. Serious, cause we want to ship that shit to you.


----------



## Jenzo

Sick-Pow said:


> Major development...You should start a "ship to Canada" how to thread. Serious, cause we want to ship that shit to you.


Not sure if serious. Ya I repeat myself a lot but people are always asking the same things despite my stickied post. Plus I have better things to do and am avidly avoiding those things.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Jenzo said:


> Not sure if serious. Ya I repeat myself a lot but people are always asking the same things despite my stickied post. Plus I have better things to do and am avidly avoiding those things.


I am totally serious. Retailers WANT to ship product, who cares where.

In any case, I know BC.com will either figure it out, or fuck it up. 

Either way educate your people JENZO!


----------



## djsaad1

Are there more sites like whiskey and steep and cheap for snowboard gear?


----------



## Jenzo

Sick-Pow said:


> I am totally serious. Retailers WANT to ship product, who cares where.
> 
> In any case, I know BC.com will either figure it out, or fuck it up.
> 
> Either way educate your people JENZO!


Well, I have a massive sticky post on the subject which is why I didn't know if you were serious, lol.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7719-canadian-online-snowboard-retailers-e-tailers.html


----------



## Jenzo

djsaad1 said:


> Are there more sites like whiskey and steep and cheap for snowboard gear?


In the states there is the "clymb". The deals go on for longer.


----------



## djsaad1

Do whiskey and steep and cheep only pull stuff from department of goods?

So if it isn't on department of goods its not going to show up on the other two sites either?


----------



## Jenzo

djsaad1 said:


> Do whiskey and steep and cheep only pull stuff from department of goods?
> 
> So if it isn't on department of goods its not going to show up on the other two sites either?


Something weird, I swear when I went to "past deals" before it showed a "as seen on department of goods" or "real cyclist" etc. Deal History for Steep and Cheap + 5 ODAT Websites and the Dollar Menu

I don't see that now just the regular price. A few days ago it let you click it in history to find the item at it's "real" price.


----------



## djsaad1

So i have bought a few things from whiskey this week and credit card company called to check if it were fraud because of all the charges. Is it possible to leave things in your cart and checkout all at once? Anyone know how long it will stay in your cart?


----------



## Jenzo

djsaad1 said:


> So i have bought a few things from whiskey this week and credit card company called to check if it were fraud because of all the charges. Is it possible to leave things in your cart and checkout all at once? Anyone know how long it will stay in your cart?


They offer a 1 week hold service. Order and item (go through the checkout completely) and at the end you will see an option pop up asking if you want to hold your cart. After that, everything you order for the next 7 days is only an additional 99c shipping, this works with all 4 ODATs as one cart. Much better way to do things but of course then you end up spending money on crap you normally wouldn't order :laugh:


----------



## djsaad1

Jenzo said:


> They offer a 1 week hold service. Order and item (go through the checkout completely) and at the end you will see an option pop up asking if you want to hold your cart. After that, everything you order for the next 7 days is only an additional 99c shipping, this works with all 4 ODATs as one cart. Much better way to do things but of course then you end up spending money on crap you normally wouldn't order :laugh:


Yeah I have been doing that, the issue is each item its going on my credit card as a charge. Would be nice if they wouldn't charge you until it was shipped. That way it will be one lump sum instead of like 5-10 charges.


----------



## Jenzo

djsaad1 said:


> Yeah I have been doing that, the issue is each item its going on my credit card as a charge. Would be nice if they wouldn't charge you until it was shipped. That way it will be one lump sum instead of like 5-10 charges.


Ah ya I see your point, I haven't checked to see. I guess they want your money so you are less likely to have buyer's remorse, lol.


----------



## buttertime93

stepchild jibstick for 150 on whiskey militia
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Stepchild Snowboards Jib Stick Snowboard - $149.99 - 62% off

too bad they only have 152 or i'll be all over it.


----------



## bb6kid

i would have picked that jibstick up but i think it was in the womens version


----------



## aftershock141

I've been scouting cleansnipe for the past few weeks picking up random things. Loving the deals!


----------



## JHoleShredder

Sick!! need these so bad!


----------



## Sudden_Death

Whiskey is doing a snow day until 5 pm EST. So jackets, boards, goggles etc...


----------



## SnowHitman

i want to know why they can sell the crap so cheap lol


----------



## buttertime93

last season's gear, overstock, to name a few.


----------



## SnowHitman

buttertime93 said:


> last season's gear, overstock, to name a few.


Well its funny, i work at a sports store and i recently just bought a new board that sticker price was around $400, but with my manager discount i got it for $90. Which the discount is just me paying what the store pays for the boards, so i tend to think that a lot of places over-charge out the ass lol


----------



## Sudden_Death

Sigal Rocker Series on Whiskey for 180$ right now.


----------



## samples

*Kessler 168 cross*

Has anyone had experience on the Kessler cross? If so, how does it carve? Thanks for any input.


----------



## ChiTownRon

djsaad1 said:


> Are there more sites like whiskey and steep and cheap for snowboard gear?


Seshday is one of them. I always see a lot of snowboard gear on there. Not sure if that site was already mentioned. Really didn't want to go through all the pages of this thread to find out too, haha. They have a promo going on, if you refer someone, they instantly get 10$ shopping credit and you get 10$ once they purchase something. I think that's sweet. I bought a pair of Lakais on here for dirt cheap. 

http://www.seshday.com/invite/ChiTownRon


----------



## joelseph

Just got a pair of Celsius Cirrus boots off of geartrade for $65... haven't gotten them yet but the description and pictures looked like they were brand new, just a damaged box. Woot Woot -.-


----------



## Coslim

rabbitsnowboard just reduced a crapload of 2013 forum gear. most stuff only used once or twice.

www.rabbitsnowboard.com


----------



## Coslim

*Sunday 11/18 - Extra 10% off at Rabbitsnowboard.com*

Rabbit is running an extra 10% promo 1 day only on everything on the site.

www.rabbitsnowboard.com


----------



## slowturtles

canadiancartel.com

a few new deals every 3 days. at least 50% off. free shipping in canada with purchase over $75


----------



## Coslim

*RabbitSnowboard.com pre Christmas gear BLOWOUT!*

Rabbit Snowboard is blowing out all remaining gear for Christmas.

Use Promo code: ALLGONE10 for an extra 10% off

Enjoy


----------



## oddfellow

15% off Burton Boards and Gear @ REI

Add items to cart to see the sale price. Ends Dec. 24th.


----------



## CleanSnipe

*Try CleanSnipe*

You should check out CleanSnipe. It tracks Steep & Cheap, Chainlove, Whiskey Militia, REI, Sno-Con, Snowboards.net + more in 1 place: CleanSnipe Deal of the Day Tracker | Steep and Cheap | Ski Gear 

You can also get cash back on purchases from many outdoor merchants and $5 for every friend that you refer: Deals On Outdoor Gear | Sign up for Alerts - Ski, Snowboard, Winter


----------



## JordanRailing

Dc's Torstein SE snowboard on sac right now


----------



## Treegreen

390 Bosses on Whiskey Militia for the next 21 minutes.


----------



## nataku

Treegreen said:


> 390 Bosses on Whiskey Militia for the next 21 minutes.


They were on Whiskey again today. Couldn't pass up snagging a pair. Will have to get another board for them, my 2010 versions of the 390's are still going strong on my current board, though with much of the paint chipped off from the aluminum.


----------



## Neteni

Sal78sierra said:


> Some pretty good deals at STATUS on last years boards: Snowboard Blowout Sale : STATUS Snowboard Company


Found great stuff here!


----------



## readimag

Whiskey Militia had Never Summer SL’s for 300 today


----------



## jdang307

Yeah first time I seen Never Summer on Whiskey


----------



## eastcoastdolan

do you need to be a member to buy from whiskey militia?


----------



## BigmountainVMD

eastcoastdolan said:


> do you need to be a member to buy from whiskey militia?


No, but it is free to be a member and you get access to the "private stash" which has good deals as well and there are a bunch at a time. I just bought a bunch of $20 to $30 shirts on there for 5 dollars a piece.


----------



## ComaShell

Does anyone know of any European/UK equivalents to SAC or WM? I just tease myself by constantly checking my iPhone apps :icon_scratch:


----------



## Banjo

DC PBJ on WM right now for $99. (76% off)

unreal


----------



## ctk9

For the record, I absolutely love my DC PBJ, I'm buying another and giving my old one to my little brother.


----------



## lj79615

looks like u guys already know, but the DC PBJ has been on WM the past few days for 120$$


----------



## Alex123

*New cool way to track your snowboard experience!*

Coming soon


----------



## hktrdr

Some dirt-cheap Ninjasuits on the-clymb right now - but very limited sizes.


----------



## hktrdr

Attack Bananas at $300 on Whiskey for the next 15 minutes or so.


----------



## CassMT

-----(~bm~)-----


----------



## offtharailz

bargain hunting:eusa_clap:


----------



## theprocess

Burton softgoods sale at whiskey militia private stash.


----------



## gixxerdk

FYI if you order board/binding(does not matter if same brand) on backcountry or dogfunk you can get 15% off. This is the cheapest Ive seen for 2014 boards/bindings. I'm sure other companies can match it too.


----------



## surfinsnow

killclimbz said:


> Ok all you sacaholics, here is the official sac thread. Whiskey Militia counts too. Any other deal, sweet site, whatever you find is good. So post up what you find, how bad your addiction is, and you'll find your support group here.
> 
> What's sac anyway???



Steep & Cheap loves me. They send me stickers and stuff. I've bought everything from a $400 Sessions snowboard jacket (for $68) to hiking boots, gloves, shoes...I had to stop. It was steep, but my addiction was no longer cheap. BTW, there is a Firefox SAC plug in that pushes the current deal to your status bar. I don't recommend it.


----------



## larrytbull

my addiction to steep & cheap was so bad, they called my wife to ask me if I was ok, the one day I did not buy something from them.


----------



## BananaMagic

larrytbull said:


> my addiction to steep & cheap was so bad, they called my wife to ask me if I was ok, the one day I did not buy something from them.


^^^^ This! :yahoo:


----------



## NovoRei

Smith - IOX Elite Turbo Fan Interchangeable Goggles with Bonus Lens - $99.99 - 64% off | Steep & Cheap

Run. I/OX Turbo for $100.


----------



## killclimbz

Don't buy 'em. The connection to the fan is like a headphone jack and it constantly loses connection. Huge design flaw for an expensive ass goggle. The other turbo fan models are fine. Just the I/O's are problematic. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## silentsnow

*Gear Co-op: Flow Canvas & Rush ABT*

The Wmns Flow Canvas ABT found at Gear Co-op...$40 off coupon right now...puts it at $235 shipped, pretty good for a $500 board. Same goes for the rest of the boards...automatic $20 off $100, $40 off $200 (and other gear). Have the Flow Rush ABT along with a few other Flow boards, K2 boards and bindngs from both companies. Till May 11th, 2014 only - Fast, Worry-Free Shopping for Rock Climbing Gear, Outdoor Clothing, Skiing, and Snowboarding Equipment | Gear Co-op


----------



## Tamblcat

*Discount Snowboarding Gear at Snowboard-Coach.com*

For a great place to find not only the boards and accessories you need for your winter try out this page at Snowboard-Coach.com. Find Discount Gear, Tons of Info, How-Tos and links to everything in snowboarding.

Snowboard-Coach.com


----------



## XR4Ti

Lots of boards/bindings/boots on at SAC right now for the next 2 days.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Deals as of late have been kind of ho hum , still some good stuff out there but it's not like always 50-60% off like it used to be.........I've even found stuff cheaper on other sites and the prices on BIG items like bikes, surf boards whatever are normally hardly even competitive.


----------



## Snowboard115

I got a board thats really nice with bindings:happy:For $20 :happy::blahblah:


----------



## SnowBreaker26

killclimbz said:


> Don't buy 'em. The connection to the fan is like a headphone jack and it constantly loses connection. Huge design flaw for an expensive ass goggle. The other turbo fan models are fine. Just the I/O's are problematic.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I totally agree


----------



## jae

god this thread is old and dead... anyone trying to catch last minute deals? what sites have you guys been using? link me some new ones, and hopefully this will help some noobs out for this coming season. 

ones that I use: 

6pm.com snowboard at 6pm.com (returns suck here, so don't plan on returning unless something goes wrong or you live really close. shipping area is in middle of kentucky. abuse the filters, just trying to search "burton" will not turn up much. older gear but definitely cheapest prices I've seen around.)

tactics Skate. Snowboard. Surf. Clothing. Shoes. | Tactics Board Shop (returns/shipping are hassle free. good deals to be found.)

evo evo | Mountain, Street & Water | Community, Culture & Giving Back (pretty good customer service and price match, but deals have been slacking as of late. it's like the best buy of adventure.)

back country S&C whiskey (back country is the parent site, and all 3 are under the back country umbrella. I think..) www.gearscan.com searches all 3 but I'm getting dizzy looking through all that stuff.. lol (thanks @dave785)

back country Backcountry - Outdoor Gear & Clothing for Ski, Snowboard, Camp, & More | Backcountry.com (high tech stuff.. usually out of my price range. trying to filter through crap is almost as bad as whiskey. ak457 here. if evo is best buy, these guys are the good guys (90's reference))

steep&cheep Snowboarding Gear, Clothes, & Helmets - Up to 70% Off | Steep and Cheap (bigger selection than whiskey, less than back country. found some good deals here, and it's easier to search/filter products by what you're looking for while still being around the prices of whiskey.)

whiskey militia WhiskeyMilitia.com: Private Stash (finding a deal is like pulling teeth. especially finding your size unless you're a midget.)

corbetts Online and in-store retailer of all the best brands - Corbetts Ski + Snowboard (prices are expensive as fuck... good thing it's in canadian! convert the canadian pesos into murican dollars and that's 30% off new gear or their sale items. thanks @Rogue) 

windward https://www.windwardboardshop.com/winter-melt (pretty fair pricing on things you might actually want. selection is limited to mostly burton. they do sell other brands too..)

that's all I have to say about that...


----------



## Brewtown

Haven't been on S&C or Whiskey in a while but from what I recall you actually get the best price by going through backcountry and using ebates or active junky rebates.


----------



## emt.elikahan

jae said:


> god this thread is old and dead... :blahblah:
> 
> whiskey militia WhiskeyMilitia.com: Private Stash (finding a deal is like pulling teeth. especially finding your size unless you're *a midget*.) :blahblah:


Or XXL+


ALSO, Sometimes Seshday and The Clymb have good deals.


----------



## ctoma

Erik's Bike Shop: Downhill Skis Snowboards Winter Gear | Buy Online or In Store | ERIK'S

Darkside: Darkside Snowboard Shop

Mount Everest: Snowboard Outlet | Mount Everest

L9 Sports: https://www.levelninesports.com/snowboard


----------



## emt.elikahan

https://www.appalachesboutique.com/collections/niche-snowboards

^^ pretty sure those prices are CAD


----------



## jae

Brewtown said:


> Haven't been on S&C or Whiskey in a while but from what I recall you actually get the best price by going through backcountry and using ebates or active junky rebates.


how does this work?

edit: fucking itchy trigger finger made me order my board through activejunky.com
on evo.com. 10% off full priced shit is no joke (I'll see it in 2-3 months). Thanks!

edit2: works on stuff on sale too.


----------



## emt.elikahan

haha. guess you figured it out then


----------



## virtu

jae said:


> how does this work?
> 
> edit: fucking itchy trigger finger made me order my board through activejunky.com
> on evo.com. 10% off full priced shit is no joke (I'll see it in 2-3 months). Thanks!
> 
> edit2: works on stuff on sale too.


It works for who lives in Canada?
In Canada we have ebates.ca, but never I saw snowboard shops listed on the cash back


----------



## jae

virtu said:


> It works for who lives in Canada?
> In Canada we have ebates.ca, but never I saw snowboard shops listed on the cash back


well it should work, but paying import tax/duties will far out weigh the discount/rebates from buying things from murica, but if you can only get it from one of those sites listed, then go for it.


----------



## shasty

there's a demo board of 143 K2 party platter for 350.

K2 2017 PARTY PLATTER 143CM ENJOYER SERIES FREESTYLE SNOWBOARD | eBay

I'm sad because I got trigger happy and bought a new one for 450.. should've been more patient :no1:


That seller seems to have other 2017 lines from K2 and a Flow Darwin fyi


----------



## saltywetman

There are some 2017 flow boards on WM's private stash for 45% off right now


----------



## Chielsen

For those of us living in Europe (they do ship internationally but shipping cost would probably get rid of any savings)

https://www.snowcountry.eu/

Pretty much 20% off on all 18/19 boards 15% on bindings


----------



## adgu

Hello everyone, I just found this web site selling snowboard sets with incredible prices... Is there anyone having idea about this web page? online store? It looks a little bit fake to me...


----------



## lab49232

adgu said:


> Hello everyone, I just found this web site selling snowboard sets with incredible prices... Is there anyone having idea about this web page? online store? It looks a little bit fake to me...


If you even thought for half a second about beginning to considering ordering that, you need to have your internet taken away


----------



## adgu

lab49232 said:


> If you even thought for half a second about beginning to considering ordering that, you need to have your internet taken away


Actually yes  I was a little bit confused. 

This is because I bought almost the same snowboard set for 185 Eur last month from German store (attached). Actually I never trust any web page until I m sure, of course, but I thought it could be possible to sell that prices as I have no deep idea about snowboarding sales environment. Many times in my 40-year life, I've seen that the product I buy is sold elsewhere for half the price.


----------

